# 2018 - Cool Season - What did you do with your lawn today?



## J_nick

Happy New Years TLF members! Please use this thread to discuss what you do in your lawn.


----------



## ales_gantar

I tried dormant seeding on a neglected part that gets very little rain, and a lot of foot traffic. The ground had just unfrozen, so I guess the next freezing will lift the soil a bit and suck the seeds. The success will be easily visible.


----------



## mmacejko

Piled more snow from the driveway on it...


----------



## pennstater2005

mmacejko said:


> Piled more snow from the driveway on it...


Same.


----------



## g-man

Im watching the bright sunny day from inside the house. It's -8F right now. I was not planning to leave the house until a neighbor called for help with a frozen pipe.


----------



## vnephologist

I've been watching the squirrels endlessly dig holes into what seems like my dry permafrost of a lawn. Looks like temps might be high enough on Wednesday to finally irrigate.


----------



## Powhatan

I cut an oak tree stump lower to ground level in preparation for grinding. My neighbor has three stumps he wants to grind up as well. We plan to rent a grinder if a sufficient size is price reasonable, else hire a tree stump removal company.


----------



## Tsmith

Powhatan said:


> I cut an oak tree stump lower to ground level in preparation for grinding. My neighbor has three stumps he wants to grind up as well. We plan to rent a grinder if a sufficient size is price reasonable, else hire a tree stump removal company.


I would recommend hiring someone to grind multiple stumps rather than try and grind them yourself. Oaks are big stumps and require the bigger grinders which you might have a hard time finding for rent.


----------



## ales_gantar

We are having an odd warm weather, and I'm thinking about mowing. But I'm affraid my neighbour is going to call the people that bring you the jacket which makes you hug yourself and stuff you with pills.
But, but, mowing.

Oh, sorry. Sharpened my mower blade and cleaned an axe.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Found a few pounds of PRG seed left i forgot about, so just threw it down in my Fall reno and stomped it in the bare spots to see what happens so i could clean up my storage a bit. Thus far we've had a pretty warm Winter here. It was like 55F/35F yesterday.

Also been spraying Tenacity on some Poa Annua thats popped up in my Reno in late fall, between that and pulling i think i have it mostly under control.


----------



## Powhatan

Tsmith said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an oak tree stump lower to ground level in preparation for grinding. My neighbor has three stumps he wants to grind up as well. We plan to rent a grinder if a sufficient size is price reasonable, else hire a tree stump removal company.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend hiring someone to grind multiple stumps rather than try and grind them yourself. Oaks are big stumps and require the bigger grinders which you might have a hard time finding for rent.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation. :thumbup:

Part two of today's work, busy day ...

I cut down several small trees growing in the gravel road drainage ditch in front of house and repurposed the trunks as trail edging in my back woods. Much easier to do tree maintenance this time of year without the leaves.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Moved snow onto areas that didn't have any on it to help prevent desiccation.


----------



## MikeD

Pulled out some poa Annual weeds.. I can finally see the difference in the lighter color and some with seed heads. Grrrr hate that weed.. it's very sneaky and fast growing..


----------



## g-man

^ once you could recognize it, it is impossible not to see it.


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> ^ once you could recognize it, it is impossible not to see it.


Makes my wife crazy, I'll be walking through the yard talking to her and then stop mid sentence to cuss at and then pull. While the POA is awful, the bentgrass is what has been making me more crazy of late, it is taking over and the tenacity apps were not helping. Going to have to up the dosage.

I know tenacity is a quantity/year product, but what about per app, is there a max to avoid?


----------



## g-man

^ this report has some studies done on bentgrass. I would add that timing is key. You need the bentgrass to be actively growing. That should be May for your area. I don't have experience with bentgrass, but I'm assuming it is like Poa a. Using a high rate of tenecity makes it go dormant instead of killing it. Keep the rate low and increase for frequency.

From the report attached: "Sequential applications of 1.0 oz. per acre with UAN plus non-ionic surfactant at a two-week interval provided the highest observed creeping bentgrass control of 93 percent in 2007 and 97 percent in 2008 (Table 3). "

http://www.golfdom.com/improve-the-efficacy-of-tenacity-for-creeping-bentgrass-control/


----------



## kolbasz

guess I will dial it back to 1oz from the 2 I was doing.

I will agree with this timing thing. When I first found it in my yard last year, I was able to kill it off in a small section. Then I realized things were much worse so after the heat, I was treating with tenacity, but got no response, so there is something to be said about the timing and it seems to be before the summer heat.

Looking back, I have pictures of it bleaching out in early July, so I started to hit it some time in June it would seem. Regardless, before the summer heat. After, my efforts were futile. Either that or my techniques were extremely flawed or it is not bentgrass (but I am pretty sure it is based on the section that did die off)


----------



## g-man

The liquid nitrogen (UAN - Urea Ammonium Nitrate) and non-ionic surfactant had an effect per the study. Make sure you include them.


----------



## Green

kolbasz said:


> Looking back, I have pictures of it bleaching out in early July, so I started to hit it some time in June it would seem. Regardless, before the summer heat. After, my efforts were futile. Either that or my techniques were extremely flawed or it is not bentgrass (but I am pretty sure it is based on the section that did die off)


Having gone through a similar process with Bentgrass and Tenacity several times (unfortunately I didn't know about the 1oz rate being so effective with Nitrogen...thanks, g-man!) I'll add that sometimes Nimblewill (a warm-season plant) gets confused for Bentgrass. But now, having seen both this past year, I can tell the difference easily. Most likely you had Bentgrass if hitting it in mid-Summer didn't work well. Nimblewill, on the other hand, seemed to kill well in the middle of the Summer.


----------



## Powhatan

Cut down some small trees out of the gravel road drainage ditch; repurposed the trunks as yard and trail edging.


----------



## free_safety

We had warm weather spell so I stepped onto the lawn briefly to remove debris like fallen branches and leaves


----------



## Powhatan

62F today and the third round of snowfall for the past three weeks has melted.

I hand pulled mouse-ear chickweed, spurge, and bulbous buttercup weeds. Noticed still have some moss in various places, not as much as last Fall. I need to put down another round of Scotts Moss Control, stuff actually does work.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Was warm so I took the Christmas decorations down. No lawn related stuff yet. But the stripes still show from fall!


----------



## gene_stl

Punched up a dozen soil samples for pH and organic content analysis.
dragged tons of brush to the curb for city pick up this week. (I hope they take it all)
Was aghast at what the moles are doing to me. I will make them pay! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Tsmith

Had a couple of warm days here so naturally something was digging in my yard over night and was probably another raccoon. Older neighbor had a raccoon in her attic few years ago and I saw a guy with trap there Friday so they are def around again.

Shame I couldn't take advantage of the weather though as I was working all weekend on an application deployment.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled some more winter annual weeds. Used the soft rake to smooth out & level some native soil near the yard's wooded edges to make ready for turf conditioning & seeding this year.


----------



## Powhatan

My neighbor rented a Toro STX-26 stump grinder from the orange big box store. Ground up five stumps on his property and one on mine. Took about 1.5 hours to grind up a ~2 FT diameter oak stump.


----------



## FlyMike

Today I was the neighborhood nut job. I was out "mowing" my lawn to mulch in some leaves that fell late/blown into my yard over the past few weeks. It was nice to get out there and do something in the yard again.


----------



## Powhatan

Having a nice steady rain today, looks like the grass blades are perking up.

Left side: hybrid bluegrass, perennial ryegrass, turf-type tall fescue. The TTTF looks like it might have brown patch, that's a warm humid disease, guess recent snow melting 60-70F temps have activated(?) the fungus.

Right side: appears to be kentucky 31. I found those growing in the gravel road ditch where the acidic soil has not been conditioned. Wow, that's some hardy KY-31.


----------



## ericgautier

> Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil Predicts 6 More Weeks Of Winter


Boo!


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil Predicts 6 More Weeks Of Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!
Click to expand...

In the meantime, Punxsutawney Phil and his kin better stay out of my yard.

I was daydreaming about mowing earlier today and could feel my stomach tensing up with excitement.


----------



## MikeD

Ground temp up to 56% ... outside temp up to 75%... seeing a lot of growth.. Just put down 14 pounds per k Milo and some humic acid.. kind of a weird year trees just now stop dropping leaves.. And are full of new baby leaves. a late drop and a early bloom..


----------



## LawnNerd

social port said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil Predicts 6 More Weeks Of Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the meantime, Punxsutawney Phil and his kin better stay out of my yard.
> 
> I was daydreaming about mowing earlier today and could feel my stomach tensing up with excitement.
Click to expand...

Same here. I was dreaming of good day of mowing, followed by watering in some Humic, and drinking a nice beer on the porch while watching the sprinkler go.


----------



## zeus201

ericgautier said:


> Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil Predicts 6 More Weeks Of Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!
Click to expand...

Yeah, just received 7" of snow yesterday. Actully got to use my snowblower for the first time in 2 years. Haven't had a snow fall in for a while that warranted its use.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Applied another 3" of snow. So far the KBG isn't responding. Will try another 1-3" this Friday.


----------



## social port

Found a few worms crawling around near the entrance of my garage. Found a few more deceased. Applied approx. 9 worms to the lawn. Wished them well and instructed them to focus on increasing organic matter and providing aeration.

I saw over 30 slugs crawling along my driveway over the winter. It feels pretty good to see some earthworms for a change. Spring is near.


----------



## Powhatan

Put down 90 lbs of Pennington Fast Acting Lime @ 7#/perM, tomorrow's rain will water it in. Soil temperature at application: 51F @ surface, 49F @ 2" depth.


----------



## pennstater2005

zeus201 said:


> Actully got to use my snowblower for the first time in 2 years. Haven't had a snow fall in for a while that warranted its use.


Same here. Got a new Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE and actually got to give it a real test with some end of driveway stuff. It tore through it! After using it about 7 or 8 times this year the novelty has officially wore off :roll:


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Groundhog Day: Punxsutawney Phil Predicts 6 More Weeks Of Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!
Click to expand...

Staten Island Chuck didn't, so he predicts an early spring.

I'm going with Chuck! He's closer to us than Punxy!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Walked the yard. Soggy and slightly frozen.


----------



## zinger565

Ridgerunner said:


> Applied another 3" of snow. So far the KBG isn't responding. Will try another 1-3" this Friday.


Today I drank a beer and moved about 4" of crystallized water from our sidewalks and driveway to the yard. No response either.


----------



## LawnNerd

67° today. Applied pre-m and its gonna rain .5-.75 in of rain tonight and tomorrow. It was glorious!


----------



## 2xjtn

4th mow in 2018!


----------



## wardconnor

2xjtn said:


> 4th mow in 2018!


Your restored trucut? What hoc?


----------



## pennstater2005

Snow is melting and should be fully melted off with temps in the 50s. Hopefully I'll get to walk around a bit and check things out. I definitely had some frost heave type stuff going on in the renovation from last year. I know because I was walking around with the kids in the snow and I sank in. Can't imagine that was good.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled some more winter weeds.


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Staten Island Chuck didn't, so he predicts an early spring.
> 
> I'm going with Chuck! He's closer to us than Punxy!


I hope Chuck is right! Already saw lawn stuff at the local HD.


----------



## Powhatan

This is the start of the second year to get new home construction turf established. Did late winter dormant seeding today ... put down 100 lbs coated KY-31 tall fescue, 8#/perM, soil temperature 48F @ 2" depth.

I discovered some KY-31 growing in the woods on the natural sandy loam acidic soil. I thought if it does that well there just imagine how it will perform in fertilized conditioned soil. The Milorganite chelated iron will give the KY-31 some darker color. The local deer population can't tell the difference between light or dark green. :wink:

I did winter dormant seeding same time last year with TTTF, at late-April had widespread germination, and after the summer heat drought dormancy period passed late-August had about 60% grass stand survival, that's with relying majority of rainfall for irrigation and tree shade helped. :thumbup: I'm hoping for at least similar results this year.

The grass I put down last year spring/fall ... hybrid bluegrass - insects, field mice, rabbits, and deer are eating it all now (yummy), perennial ryegrass - this summer's heat will kill it, and turf-type tall fescue - helminthosporium disease infected the majority stand last fall and thinned it out. Fun, fun living in a wooded rural area.

Today's seed selection

Front yard - needs the most work

Back yard


----------



## FlyMike

I got to throw down my pre-emergent today. I was surprised to see some patches of broadleaf weeds in the yard already so hopefully I'm not too late with it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Powhatan 
I wonder if Marathon (more of a turf fescue than K31) would work in VA.


----------



## wardconnor

I took several soil samples from various areas of my lawn. Some areas of my lawn were frozen and others were not.

I'll send in my soil for testing next week.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Blew 5-6" off the driveway. The ground had just started to dry out too. Demoralizing. We are getting 65-70 temps Tuesday-Wednesday though.


----------



## Powhatan

Ridgerunner said:


> I wonder if Marathon (more of a turf fescue than K31) would work in VA.


No experience with that. Amazon is selling it for $19.99 a pound, must work wonders.


----------



## Ridgerunner

> Amazon is selling it for $19.99 a pound, must work wonders.


$19.99 a POUND? OK, nevermind, sorry about that.
It's supposed to be a blend of select fescues for warmer regions needing high drought tolerance.
The main cultivar (Haggard?) rated highly (top, especially for drought) a couple years ago on NTEP tests in CA and VA if my recollection serves me. I came across it when I was looking for a turf needing less water, but it wasn't recommended for Ohio's low winter temps.


----------



## ales_gantar

So ...
I thouhght I was going to mow around last week of february, and then we had snow, and are still having it, so I decided to throw some seed over bare spots, to see what happens in spring.


----------



## LawnNerd

Raked all the leaves that have blown in over the last 6 weeks. I then went about mowing them up and bagging the clippings. Had the mower set to 4" and there were a few grass clippings in there. With soil temps in the low 50's the lawn is just starting to wake up. I think it'll jump up any day now.

Did notice a lot of Poa A. Today, so ill start Tenacity this week.


----------



## Pete1313

Started both lawn mowers and let them run for 15 minutes... that is all :sad:


----------



## g-man

Definitely seeing some green up. This is the north face lawn.


----------



## social port

Woke up this morning and the grass had come back to life. It was substantially greener, and it looked like it had jumped up a half inch or so. Really nice sight.

I cleaned my spreader and put down Scott's starter fertilizer with mesotrione. Spent some time watering everything in. Just after sunset, a small rain shower added some insurance on my work. I think I'm probably going to be mowing next weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005

Grass is definitely greening up a touch due to recent warm weather. I don't doubt for a second that the snow is finished though! It does give me hope.

Starting to think about another partial renovation for the backyard.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> I think I'm probably going to be mowing next weekend.


Jealous! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

All the snow has melted and the front yard is so terrible. I hate looking at it. It's horribly uneven and this is not a renovation year for the front.

You guys would be driving by looking for the TLF lawn and sadly you wouldn't find it.... at least not out front :lol:


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 There is no need for a drive by when we have google satellite views. :-D


----------



## g-man

There is a forecasted high of 72F today for Indy. Currently it is 66F. It is weird to walk out in shorts and t-shirt in February.


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man shorts and t-shirt in February.. yes please  well, I have vacation coming up so looking fwd to that!


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> @pennstater2005 There is no need for a drive by when we have google satellite views. :@pennstater2005
> 
> You'll never see it :lol:


----------



## LawnNerd

Sprayed 1st round on Tenacity yesterday. 4oz / A on the entire yard. Let's see how much the yard turns white.


----------



## jessehurlburt




----------



## 440mag

Yesterday rented a pole saw in order to get 18+ feet up and removed tree branches blocking sun, primarily from some raised beds but, in a few spots, the tttf, as well. Time well spent and the investment should pay dividends for quite a few years now ... especially as critically thin as the turf is now; After three months of a pretty sizable herd of white tails subjecting the entire estate to grazing that eventually took the grass down to <1/8" in most places, it finally got to the point that: a) entire chunks of plants began coming out of the ground, as they attempted to get their choppers around 1/8" tall nubs; and, b) our cameras set for nighttime revealed their pawing at the ground, again, to get the grass "up" to where they could get ahold of something substantial enough to chew on. Such is life deep in the woods and (quite literally) back "in the hills!" The turf that remains rooted is healthy (albeit critically short); however; any benefits from Tri-Nex PGR that help the turf increase its density cannot happen quick enough (anticipate 1st application at half-rate sometime in March)!
Today, applied glysophate to two patches of poa triv that appeared mysteriously in the back and, while I had the gly and sprayer out, went back and hit the henbit and chickweed that broke through last Fall's app of granular pre-em - just in mulched areas. Finally, and using a separate sprayer, sprayed second app. of bactericide/fungicide to a specimen, containerized Japanese Maple. With copper as a primary active ingredient, the stuff is outrageou$ly expen$ive but, it works!


----------



## Ware

jessehurlburt said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled weeds.

Edit: Hand pulled lots more Poa Annua later in the day.

Don't forget to properly dispose of the pulled weeds, just don't throw them back on the ground. Some have a tendency to reroot. :thumbup:

Critters eating up my hybrid bluegrass ... and they're leaving behind the Poa. :x
(seeds are the tall fescue I recently dormant seeded)


Here's an example of *Poa Annua manus extraxerunt* :mrgreen:


----------



## LIgrass

I threw down lime the other day before the rains and spread sand over my sprinkler heads. I can't seem to get them level with the soil. I thought they sink a little bit every year but mine seem to be staying put, or maybe even a little higher.


----------



## Tsmith

Can't remember the last weekend day it didn't rain as we've had a very wet February this year.

Local Raccoons must be awake as I've had some digging in the yard already


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Yea we went from warm high 50's in a warm winter here in Oregon to constant snow and freezing temps forecast the next week or two.


----------



## social port

Changed the blade on my pushmower this evening, in addition to removing grass cakes and grime from the cutting deck. Found some rust in spots; hoping that won't be an issue. Still need to sharpen the blades on my zero turn. Will be mowing any day now.


----------



## pennstater2005

My entire property has a slight grade to it and yet with a week of steady rain I seem to have standing water everywhere!


----------



## Powhatan

Transplanted 6 American Holly tree saplings from the gravel road ditch area to line the front yard.

Soil temperature is 60F @ 2" depth. I haven't noticed any forsythia blooming yet in my area. Air temperature forecasted to dip down to the high 30's for the next two weeks, which is typical for March. I gotta get Mesotrione ready to put down.

Edit: just noticed some forsythia blooming in the county south of me. I'm off to the big box store to get starter fertilizer with Mesotrione.

Edit2: put down 43 lbs starter fertilizer with Mesotrione & 36 lbs Milorganite mixed @ 6#/perM of product. Tonight's rain will water it in.

I noticed this grass seedling. I doubt it's from the tall fescue dormant seed down I did on the 17'th ... but maybe :yahoo:


----------



## g-man

This morning breakfast conversation:

Me: I think next Saturday I have to work on the yard. I need to mow and throw some chemicals (PreM) before going on a business trip.

Wife: No you can mow yet. It's February!

Challenge accepted, I did a clean up mow this afternoon of the backyard. I think she took a picture.


----------



## ABC123

Planted some bewitched in pots last Sunday. Had widespread germination on day 7. Can't wait!


----------



## jessehurlburt

I raked half the backyard yesterday. My grass is thin, there are dead patches of last years annual grasses, and overall it looks pretty awful, but it is amazing how raking all the debris makes it look better. My wife commented, "It looks so nice after you rake."

LOL, my yard is an absolute joke at the moment, but it is a clean joke. :lol:


----------



## chrismar

Noticing a slight green up in some of the warmer, sunnier areas. Also noticed some trugreen trucks around, likely putting down their Pre-M.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I walked around the lawn. Gonna be go time real soon!!


----------



## pennstater2005

I can't remember a March where it didn't snow so I'm not getting too excited yet.


----------



## GoPre

Cleaned up some leaves and decided to rake the lawn. Actually got up a decent amount of thatch, wasn't expecting that.

Still some weeks to go for Pre-M :/


----------



## loamy_roots

Cleaned up the mulch beds and sprayed a 5 month barrier of Prodiamine everywhere. And we're off with the 2018 season!


----------



## Tsmith

Actually got out in the yard today for about an hour to cut down most of my ornamental grasses and rake up some sticker balls from sweetgum tree in the woods.

Looks like I have to get the trap out this weekend as I've had some raccoon digging the last three nights.


----------



## LawnNerd

@Tsmith

Do you have a Raccoon farm next door? I have a couple of raccoons that run around in the woods behind my house, but they never come into my yard. I always see them eating the bird feed my neighbor throws out in his yard under a tree. Maybe throw some bird seed in a neighbor's yard at night when no one is looking?


----------



## social port

On Sunday I mowed my lawn for the first time this season. It was also the first full mow since renovating and reseeding in the fall. Height of cut (3 inches) was lower than I wanted, but my options were limited (my larger mower needs some maintenance).


----------



## GoPre

social port said:


> On Sunday I mowed my lawn for the first time this season. It was also the first full mow since renovating and reseeding in the fall. Height of cut (3 inches) was lower than I wanted, but my options were limited (my larger mower needs some maintenance).


Wow that looks realllllly nice and thick.


----------



## Tsmith

LawnNerd said:


> @Tsmith
> 
> Do you have a Raccoon farm next door? I have a couple of raccoons that run around in the woods behind my house, but they never come into my yard. I always see them eating the bird feed my neighbor throws out in his yard under a tree. Maybe throw some bird seed in a neighbor's yard at night when no one is looking?


I also have woods behind my house and do have bird feeders in my yard but I've had them for 6-7 years and raccoon problem didn't start until 2016 when I did my Bewitched mono Reno.

I have been working on my soil dropping whatever I can when I can to get OM up so I'm sure that plays a part as my soil has improved but it's still pretty annoying. I did have some minor digging last year after I captured what I hoped would be the last one so maybe this is the last of the family I need to take care of. I also see the occasional skunk but luckily never captured one.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I took soil samples and I measured the soil temp. 47 degrees already. and it was 62 air temp so looks like early pre-emergent for me. We've already disconnected the pellet stove, the house has been staying warm without it being on for almost a week now!


----------



## social port

@GoPre thanks! Next time I am hoping to get a picture that better represents the color


----------



## Powhatan

KY-31 and some leftover PRG seed germination from Feb 17'th dormant winter seeding, just in time when the forsythia is blooming. :yahoo: Still have a week or two of lows in the high 30F's, so I hope the youngins can hold on.


----------



## g-man

I just did my second now of the season. Some areas had 3/4in others had none. This is very early for Indy. Per GDD I should start primo. We might have some snow next week, that should slow things down.


----------



## FlyMike

I was finally able to mow the lawn today. It took off when I put down my pre-emergent that was also a 19-0-7. Between work and the tons of rain we had it was 6+ inches, and I had to break the 1/3 rule with this mow.


----------



## 2xjtn

wardconnor said:


> 2xjtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th mow in 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your restored trucut? What hoc?
Click to expand...

Yes, my Tru-Cut 27". Usually mow at 3/8" to 1/2".


----------



## kds

Picked up 72 bags of dog poop out of the back yard today since the ground is finally starting to dry out. Not much grass left back there now.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled weeds: poa annua, mouse-ear chickweed, dandelion, marestail, and hairy bittercress

Pulled up about a dozen of these weeds. I haven't been able to identified it yet.
Edit: These appear to be Virginia Pepperweed rosette leaves with pre-flowering stems.


Lawn color coming in nicely. The winter dormant tall fescue seeding will fill in the bare areas when temperatures warm up again. Next month the woods will be filled with white flowering dogwood trees.


----------



## ericgautier

Since I don't have one in my yard, I am keeping an eye on some forsythia around the neighborhood. :ugeek:


----------



## Tsmith

And so it begins...

Placed my first supply order of the year today after receiving a $20 email code from True Value and have bags of Jonathan Green Magical and Love Your Soil on the way for the first of 4 of these apps.

Think I'm going to fire up the Timemaster this weekend for a quick cleanup mow before spraying the POA patches with Tenacity as I want to get an early start this year.

Also plan on putting soil sample together which I never got around to last year.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Think I'm going to fire up the Timemaster this weekend for a quick cleanup mow before spraying the POA patches with Tenacity as I want to get an early start this year.


I am firing up the snowblower... :lol:


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to fire up the Timemaster this weekend for a quick cleanup mow before spraying the POA patches with Tenacity as I want to get an early start this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I am firing up the snowblower... :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha...looks like we are getting more tomorrow than intially thought but we always get that one last storm in early March which causes all my spring flowers that already popped up to flop over.

Motion light turned on last night and there was a raccoon right outside my screened in porch so I opened door and it along with at least one more scattered. Luckily no lawn damage though.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Ha...looks like we are getting more tomorrow than intially thought but we always get that one last storm in early March which causes all my spring flowers that already popped up to flop over.


I am watching the forecast... for my area, looks like 6"-10" (maybe more). :roll:

Hopefully everything melts by the weekend as I would like to spray pre-m.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha...looks like we are getting more tomorrow than intially thought but we always get that one last storm in early March which causes all my spring flowers that already popped up to flop over.
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching the forecast... for my area, looks like 6"-10" (maybe more). :roll:
> 
> Hopefully everything melts by the weekend as I would like to spray pre-m.
Click to expand...

Forecast keeps changing here from 3-5 to 1-3

Of course it's gorgeous outside today and would hv been perfect day for a cleanup mow


----------



## social port

Changed the wheels on my push mower to raise my height of cut. I'm ready for my second mow of the season.

Saw a raccoon on my way home tonight. Thought that it might have hitchhiked from Jersey.


----------



## Powhatan

KY-31 seedlings still growing with recent air temperature lows 30's and highs 50's, and with respectable amounts of rainfall. :clapping: Current soil temperature 48F at 2" depth.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Powhatan

I'm liking the Weber for the soil thermometer!


----------



## Tsmith

That's some of the heaviest snow I've ever shoveled.

Couple medium size branches broke off problem neighbors tree and fell onto my side yard which neighbor looked at briefly before going back inside as if to say not his problem so I had the pleasure of moving them after shoveling for an hour and a half.


----------



## Powhatan

pennstater2005 said:


> @Powhatan
> 
> I'm liking the Weber for the soil thermometer!


Weber - not just for checking BBQ meat :wink:


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> That's some of the heaviest snow I've ever shoveled.


Yep. My back will feel that tomorrow. The friction/drive belt on my snowblower decided to crap out so I had no drive gears. :x


----------



## jessehurlburt

We got over a foot of snow last night here in CT. So freaking sick of the winter.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Tsmith said:


> That's some of the heaviest snow I've ever shoveled.
> 
> Couple medium size branches broke off problem neighbors tree and fell onto my side yard which neighbor looked at briefly before going back inside as if to say not his problem so I had the pleasure of moving them after shoveling for an hour and a half.


Agreed, heaviest snow I've moved as well. I was running outside every 2 hours or so and shaking the evergreen as they were drooping so bad I knew they were going to break. One of my dying cryptomerias that I was going to replace next month uprooted, so mother nature did help me out there at least.

Neighbors had branches snapping left and right.


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> I am watching the forecast... for my area, looks like 6"-10" (maybe more). :roll:
> 
> Hopefully everything melts by the weekend as I would like to spray pre-m.


Pre-m already? I thought we had a couple more weeks


----------



## ericgautier

@gregonfire

I use this tool Crabgrass/Annual Bluegrass Preemergence Timer (GDD 32) plug in your zip. Gives you an "optimal" timing chart.

I also keep an eye on my neighbors forsythia plant.

I'd rather be a week early than late.


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> @gregonfire
> 
> I use this tool Crabgrass/Annual Bluegrass Preemergence Timer (GDD 32) plug in your zip. Gives you an "optimal" timing chart.
> 
> I also keep an eye on my neighbors forsythia plant.
> 
> I'd rather be a week early than late.


Yeah I was looking at that tracker last week, looks like we are just crossing into the optimal time frame. I will probably do it next weekend after all this snow is gone


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

We're gonna blast up into the mid 60's this weekend i cant wait. Hoping to throw some *** down on existing grass just to see how it does. Gonna be gone for several months out of the country so trying to wrap everything up yard related before we leave.

The big reno kill off begins in May when I get back....

And yes i know Fall is the "best" time to overseed/reno but we have mild summers here, maybe a week or two in the 90's or above and thats usually not until September....

Plus with in ground irrigation i can keep it going strong.


----------



## ericgautier

gregonfire said:


> Yeah I was looking at that tracker last week, looks like we are just crossing into the optimal time frame. I will probably do it next weekend after all this snow is gone


Yeah each year is different and the snow yesterday didn't help things. Just check back on some notes on when I did pre-m the last 2 years... 2016: 3/12, 2017: 3/25 so we are getting there.


----------



## gene_stl

I went to SiteOne and bought groceries for the year.
18-24-12 is 30.75 (+8% sales tax) 50lb bag.


----------



## Sinclair

I gave the lawn a good raking.

Turns out I won the snow mold lottery this winter!


----------



## gijoe4500

@Sinclair what is that purple stuff in the back?

Mulch?


----------



## Sinclair

gijoe4500 said:


> @Sinclair what is that purple stuff in the back?
> 
> Mulch?


It's dark brown mulch. I took the picture at dusk and tried to lighten it up to what my eyes saw, so the mulch looks a bit goofy.


----------



## social port

Sinclair said:


> I gave the lawn a good raking.
> 
> Turns out I won the snow mold lottery this winter!


That grass looked INCREDIBLE before the winter.


----------



## Sinclair

social port said:


> That grass looked INCREDIBLE before the winter.


I know. :crying:

We got a heavy snow blanket in December before the ground had frozen, and it stayed for a month. We had a very wet thaw in January, and then more snow that hung around for another few weeks. Apparently a perfect storm.

Everything I have read says it will bounce back, but its hard seeing it like this. Other lawns nearby have some snow mold, but I've got the most. I'm blaming it on first year grass and likely being a little too aggressive on the late season fertilizing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

In another month or so I think it will bounce back no problem. Any areas that are thin the bluegrass will probably fill them in. It was a more normal winter than the last few with lots of snow cover and most all of the lawns around including my lawn look pretty rough right now. Once the temp starts to warm more I think things will look better for everyone.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some of the heaviest snow I've ever shoveled.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. My back will feel that tomorrow. The friction/drive belt on my snowblower decided to crap out so I had no drive gears. :x
Click to expand...

So much for the melting by the weekend after what we got...think I'll be lucky if it's gone by next weekend.

I did most of my driveway and sidewalks wed after work then finished the driveway slip yesterday which had extra thrown on top from street being plowed...that was not fun.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> So much for the melting by the weekend after what we got...think I'll be lucky if it's gone by next weekend.
> 
> I did most of my driveway and sidewalks wed after work then finished the driveway slip yesterday which had extra thrown on top from street being plowed...that was not fun.


Definitely no melting this weekend.

Fixed the belt on the snowblower and will probably switch positions with the walkbehind next weekend. I have plenty of small branches to pick up.


----------



## chrismar

Got an email from GDDTracker yesterday saying it's now the optimal time to put down a pre-m in my zip code. I usually use that and the forsythia as my gauge, but the forsythia doesn't even look close to blooming. Oh, and I also still have several inches of snow on the ground.

Gonna stick with nature and wait for the forsythia. Hopefully the snow will be gone by then too.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching the snow melt off my grass. It's almost all gone. I'm seeing early green up but no sign of any activity on my forsythia bush yet. GDD Tracker for me looks to be at least a week away or more for the target.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled some poa annua. The mesotrione I put down on Feb 25 is bleaching various weeds now, even some of the perennial ryegrass.

Most of the dormant seeding KY-31 grass seedlings that germinated ~Mar 1 are still alive, some appear to be weakening though. I'm surprised they've held, we've had 20/30F's low temperatures this past week with highs in the 40/50F's. Soil temperature is 46F @ 2". I'm guessing the warm soil temperature is helping to keep the seedlings alive during cold nights.



I blew off fallen leaves in the back woods trail that leads to our private small fresh water lake. I trimmed up some holly trees to get a better water view, but still need to trim out some more bushes.


----------



## gregonfire

still waiting for the snow to melt (hopefully by this weekend) so I can put down pre-m


----------



## social port

Mowed for the second time on Sunday and also fired up the string trimmer for some perimeter cleanup.


----------



## GoPre

social port said:


> Mowed for the second time on Sunday and also fired up the string trimmer for some perimeter cleanup.


Jealous


----------



## ericgautier

GoPre said:


> Jealous


+1. :lol:


----------



## GrassFarmer

boy im a long ways from mowing lol.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Limed in advance of rain! Then no rain....


----------



## jessehurlburt

Another 10" of snow yesterday. Not too happy about it. Koozy not really required, lol.


----------



## ericgautier

jessehurlburt said:


> Another 10" of snow yesterday. Not too happy about it. Koozy not really required, lol.


Glad you guys got it vs us. 

Most of the snow is almost melted over here. Might be able to do a clean up on the yard this weekend.


----------



## jessehurlburt

ericgautier said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 10" of snow yesterday. Not too happy about it. Koozy not really required, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys got it vs us.
> 
> Most of the snow is almost melted over here. Might be able to do a clean up on the yard this weekend.
Click to expand...

What kills me is I had already raked my whole yard and had it looking nice (relatively). With three nor'easters in a row, I will need to do some more raking as the wind has knocked down some twigs and pine cones. With my new lawn obsession this past winter has been especially brutal. Just cannot wait to get back out there!


----------



## Powhatan

I thought Monday's nor'easter finally had done in the young ones :crying: 


... but they're still there. Thank goodness for warm soil. Forecast says another week of 30F's before a warmup.


----------



## Powhatan

Mesotrione working bleaching the Poa Annua.



A neighbor and his father helped me fell a Poplar tree that was leaning towards the house. I realized with the recent trio of nor'easters that the leaning tree was a disaster waiting to happen. With the hinge cut in place, we used a come along tool to pull the tree in opposite direction of house. Unfortunately, with the surrounding dense tree population, the felled tree top leaned over into the top of a nearby tree. Oh well, at least the tree didn't fall on the house.


----------



## Jealous Lawn Care

Raked my lawn for early spring here in Illinois! Felt great to finally start my lawn care program.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Did some cleaning of the Swardman, the previous user neglected it. Will need some repairs unfortunately.


----------



## J_nick

GrassDaddy said:


> Did some cleaning of the Swardman, the previous user neglected it. Will need some repairs unfortunately.


What needs fixed?


----------



## GrassDaddy

Broke the cable and gas cap somehow. Lucky the gas didn't leak during transport, has gas in the tank lol but the engine man that thing is quiet, at least half as loud as my Honda.


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> Broke the cable and gas cap somehow. Lucky the gas didn't leak during transport, has gas in the tank lol but the engine man that thing is quiet, at least half as loud as my Honda.


They are VERY quiet aren't they.


----------



## g-man

This frost won't stop me. I will reel mow today (after the Purdue/Butler game).



Edit: 
The frost is gone. Expected high of 55F and sunny. Lots of green up. (Same area as the image above. The sun made the white frost look brown).


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> This frost won't stop me. I will reel mow today (after the Purdue/Butler game).


 :yahoo:


----------



## g-man

The first reel mow. Bench HOC at 1.25in. Ran into some trouble with the reel not turning at first. Throttle was too slow. I need to practice the turns.

Right before sunset.


@Pete1313 takes a picture with a golf ball, so here is mine. Pete1313, thanks for all the help and guidance and for a 7 blade reel.


The final product.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Very nice @g-man. That's a awesome machine you got there. Can I ask what is the maximum HOC of it?


----------



## g-man

As made by John Deere 1.42in. I think it could go higher with some custom made brackets.


----------



## Pete1313

@g-man That looks awesome! And it's only mid March! :thumbsup: diggin' the golf ball. And the 220E looks so clean!

@SNOWBOB11 it can be set up to 1.42" bench HOC. So the actual HOC on most lawns will be alittle higher than 1.5" since it will ride on top of the grass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Thanks pete and g-man. I've been looking more into reel mowers recently and looking for ones that can cut on the higher side. I love the super low cut look but also would like to be able to cut the grass as high as 2" or close to it if I wanted.


----------



## wardconnor

@SNOWBOB11 when you want to cut at 2 plus inches just use your rotary. This is what I do.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

wardconnor said:


> @SNOWBOB11 when you want to cut at 2 plus inches just use your rotary. This is what I do.


Fair enough. Sometimes when I go below 3" I get some scalping with the rotary. That could be because the lawn isn't level enough though. A max cutting height of 1.5" on the 220E is higher than some reels I've seen. I'm going to look into the John deer's and see what a used one goes for. Might not be this year but eventually I'd like to get into reel mowed KBG.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sorry g-man, didn't mean to divert the topic. Just saw your pic and started getting thoughts about reel mowers going lol.


----------



## g-man

Hahaha! I already got two text messages from neighbors this am. One asked "How did you get two tone lines in your yard?"


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man that looks awesome!


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Hahaha! I already got two text messages from neighbors this am. One asked "How did you get two tone lines in your yard?"


 :lol: :lol: , :thumbsup:


----------



## Tsmith

Nice out today and most of the snow has melted...just in time for more snow the next two days

And my lawn actually looks like it's begining to wake up


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Nice out today and most of the snow has melted...just in time for more snow the next two days
> 
> And my lawn actually looks like it's begining to wake up


Get your pre-m down?


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice out today and most of the snow has melted...just in time for more snow the next two days
> 
> And my lawn actually looks like it's begining to wake up
> 
> 
> 
> Get your pre-m down?
Click to expand...

No I haven't been able to do anything...you?


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> No I haven't been able to do anything...you?


Nope.. nothing yet. Hoping this weekend I can get something done.. but who knows with the snow again for Tues-Wed. :lol:


----------



## g-man

@ericgautier the local news was talking about a potential for a 5th noreastener storm this weekend. At this rate you might apply prem in May.


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man  well, at least it'll save me some $$ on buying fertilizers. :lol:


----------



## jessehurlburt

another 8-15" forecast for tomorrow :x


----------



## GoPre

Shoveled snow onto it.


----------



## Ridgerunner

ericgautier said:


> @g-man  well, at least it'll save me some $$ on buying fertilizers. :lol:


You haven't seen Ward Conner's latest video? "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays this spreader from the swift completion of their appointed fertilizer rounds" :mrgreen:


----------



## mmacejko

6-8" of snow on the second day of spring. Mother Nature is playing games with my head and lawn.....


----------



## Tsmith

Spring is here!


----------



## g-man

@Tsmith I think it needs some Milorganite to improve on the color. Or you applied too much tenacity.


----------



## Tsmith

g-man said:


> @Tsmith I think it needs some Milorganite to improve on the color. Or you applied too much tenacity.


Def too much tenacity but POA will prob still laugh at it


----------



## Pete1313

Took soil samples, mixed them up, and sending it out tomorrow. Felt good to do something else besides staring at dormant grass and picking up dog poop.


----------



## g-man

More stripes!

HOC 1.25 This looks too long, I want to go to 1in. I blame @LIgrass and @Pete1313 for this new obsession based on this thread last year https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=388



We had 3in of snow yesterday and it slowed down the grow. We are supposed to get 3-6in on Saturday. Hopefully it will not go dormant.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@g-man that's some straight lines. When that fully greens up it's going to be reel nice. :nod:


----------



## Pete1313

^^ What he said! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

There is a very big difference in looking at the image in the cellphone vs. the laptop. That is a crappy image. I need to use a real camera next time or change cellphones.


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man that lawn will be on another level. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhatan

The Feb 17 dormant seeding KY-31 still doing well. No sprinkler irrigation applied, just rain and snow melt for water needs, and that's with air temperatures 20-50F's.



Just need the white-tail deer to stay off ...



... to stop feeding on the grass!

They've already eaten the hybrid bluegrass, now eating the perennial ryegrass (light green) about half the blades. I haven't noticed them eating the tall fescue (dark green). Saving the best for last I guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kds said:


> Picked up 72 bags of dog poop out of the back yard today since the ground is finally starting to dry out. Not much grass left back there now.


Man I feel your pain with this. My daughter's dog goes everywhere, and often. I swear, I got 8 piles after I thought I picked up everything prior to spraying today. My dog is easy, it's once a day. Him, man he just goes and goes and goes. I think he's part goat.


----------



## Pete1313

Took advantage of a $6.99 sale at Farm&Fleet and bought my supply of Milorganite for the year. Had a 30 minute conversation with an older gentleman that was operating the forklift about lawn care. He was genuinely interested to learn about milorganite and basic lawn care practices in general. I really enjoy talking about lawns and it is kind of rare to talk face-to-face with someone on lawn care. So many people either don't care or hire it out. We talked about the basics, weed control, feeding, and watering as needed. Felt really good.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> More stripes!
> 
> HOC 1.25 This looks too long, I want to go to 1in. I blame @LIgrass and @Pete1313 for this new obsession based on this thread last year https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=388
> 
> 
> 
> We had 3in of snow yesterday and it slowed down the grow. We are supposed to get 3-6in on Saturday. Hopefully it will not go dormant.


I like this. Good work there. Just wait until the grass really greens up. Its going to blow your socks right off your feet. There is no comparison to short cut GRASS up close and in person. The pictures just don't seem to do it the full justice ⚖.


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Took advantage of a $6.99 sale at Farm&Fleet and bought my supply of Milorganite for the year. Had a 30 minute conversation with an older gentleman that was operating the forklift about lawn care. He was genuinely interested to learn about milorganite and basic lawn care practices in general. I really enjoy talking about lawns and it is kind of rare to talk face-to-face with someone on lawn care. So many people either don't care or hire it out. We talked about the basics, weed control, feeding, and watering as needed. Felt really good.


Yo Pete... Did tell him about TLF?

Nice score on the milorganite


----------



## Pete1313

I did mention there is alot of info available on TLF!


----------



## ericgautier

Felt good to be out and about in the yard today. Did a little raking and picked up branches/twigs. Also had fun with the chainsaw. Cut down a smaller pine that was leaning badly.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Pete1313 said:


> Took advantage of a $6.99 sale at Farm&Fleet and bought my supply of Milorganite for the year. Had a 30 minute conversation with an older gentleman that was operating the forklift about lawn care. He was genuinely interested to learn about milorganite and basic lawn care practices in general. I really enjoy talking about lawns and it is kind of rare to talk face-to-face with someone on lawn care. So many people either don't care or hire it out. We talked about the basics, weed control, feeding, and watering as needed. Felt really good.


That garage smells like success! Nice score!


----------



## Powhatan

Lawn isn't ready for a full mow yet, but I did trim the grass high tops from around house foundation and sidewalk.

I worked on the walking trail in the backwoods; I shoved soil from higher elevation areas to fill in tree stump removal holes and trail low spots.

Edit:

Greased the fittings on the riding mower and sharpened the mulching blades.

This is why you inspect belts ... before they fly apart and break something. yikes


----------



## Pete1313

Powhatan said:


>


That one has seen better days!

Snow missed us this weekend! Spent yesterday doing the PMs on the mowers and got them ready for the upcoming season. Today I decided to try out the Echo bed redefiner attachment and it helped cut in and expand some existing mulch areas.


----------



## g-man

We got the snow that missed @Pete1313 . The news was talking about a record 10.2in of snow. I think we had less at our house. It was a very heavy, wet snow. Great for snowman and snow ball.

It warmed up, so I spent some time shoveling the snow from the shaded areas of the lawn into the sunny areas that had melted. Yes, you read that right, shoveling the snow from the lawn.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Topped off my mulch beds this weekend. 
45 - 2 cf bags.
3 yards I think.

Just glad we didn't run into copperhead nests.


----------



## ericgautier

Pete1313 said:


> That one has seen better days!
> 
> Snow missed us this weekend! Spent yesterday doing the PMs on the mowers and got them ready for the upcoming season. Today I decided to try out the Echo bed redefiner attachment and it helped cut in and expand some existing mulch areas.


Those beds are looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks EG. The bed redefiner isn't meant to cut out a new bed, but I went slow and it definitely helped.


----------



## Doug E Dee

Powhaten,
Can you attach the come along to the base of the tree and something solid over by your house and pull it that way? I dislike widow makers!


----------



## Powhatan

Doug E Dee said:


> Powhaten,
> Can you attach the come along to the base of the tree and something solid over by your house and pull it that way? I dislike widow makers!


Thanks for the reminder it's on my to-do list, hopefully before the leaves come in which make removal a little more difficult. :thumbup:


Ref: https://www.treeservicesmagazine.com/columns/tools-techniques/understanding-the-hazards-of-felling-storm-damaged-trees/


----------



## Tsmith

Looks like temps are going to rise quickly with mid 60's pegged for later in the week and it's making me antsy to get my pre me down

Of course as I speak there is still snow on the lawn


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Looks like temps are going to rise quickly with mid 60's pegged for later in the week and it's making me antsy to get my pre me down
> 
> Of course as I speak there is still snow on the lawn


 :thumbup:

I plan to give the mower a look over this weekend (maybe this Wednesday *if it doesn't rain). I still have plenty of branches/twigs to pick up.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Mailed my soil savvy test away.


----------



## chrisben

Started raking out and cleaning up branches from the well-drained parts. Still a bunch needing to dry out yet, and still some little bits of snow left.
Ordered a Groundskeeper II rake, hoping it works as well as the videos show!

Edit: Maple heilocopters are driving me insane, They don't get sucked up into the mower deck well in the fall, and they don't blow well with the leaf blower, looking like my only option is to rake them up. Ugh.


----------



## social port

chrisben said:


> Maple heilocopters are driving me insane, They don't get sucked up into the mower deck well in the fall, and they don't blow well with the leaf blower, looking like my only option is to rake them up. Ugh.


Wow, I haven't thought about those in years. I bet those little helicopters are a real pain.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

I looked at my lawn this morning, hoped for green up soon. It didn't smile back.

Not sure if I should put seed down soon and try for dormant seeding, as I feel like I need to do something. I want to get first app of Tenacity down to start to slow poa, but part of the lawn is still covered with snow.This spring is a real dilemma.


----------



## Powhatan

Heat wave today 82F - Tree pollen count is high; the leaf buds are getting ready ... :gum:

Trimmed grass high tops from around house foundation. Bought some more mesotrione and Milorganite to put down mid-next month; new tall fescue KY-31 growth will be mow height ready by then.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Today was a good spring clean up day. The soil temp was close to 50 so I put down some PreEmergent and CGM along my domination lines. Cleaned up the garden beds and hopefully will be able to mow within the next three weeks.


----------



## g-man

I managed to mow right before spring break vacation. I was worried with all the rain we had and how the JD was going to handle the mud. It was fine.

Dropped dimension at 0.25 ai/acre rate. There is more rain coming, hopefully not torrential.

Slow grow with all the cold and cloudy days.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ...I was worried with all the rain we had and how the JD was going to handle the mud. It was fine...


Another advantage of mowing reel low - with the drum drive you can cut grass you wouldn't put a rotary on for fear of ruts. I think the weight of the mower even does a little leveling for you when the ground is soft. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I noticed that it handled without a problem. When I walked to drop the prem, I was splashing water on my feet. I'm getting a hang on turning without stopping the clutch too.


----------



## chrisben

Got my new rake in today, the Groundskeeper II is definitely a nice tool. I spent about an hour raking out a chunk of the front yard. Got done with an area about 12y x 12y, Filled up 3x 30 gallon yard waste bags with all sorts of crap, thatch, dead grass, helicopters, moss, etc. Going to need to call the sanitation department and figure out when yard waste pickup starts back up, Website says May 1, hoping it's earlier than that, I've got a lot more lawn to rake out yet!

Guess a little of me is thinking I probably just raked out a bunch of the leaf matter that I mowed into the lawn last fall, but the rest of that crap had to go!


----------



## Green

chrisben said:


> Ordered a Groundskeeper II rake, hoping it works as well as the videos show!


I like the rake a lot, and bought it after seeing @GrassDaddy using it in his videos. Prior to aerating and overseeding this past September, I lightly dethatched 3.5K area all by hand using mostly this rake. No major discomfort after. It just lifts the dead matter out.



chrisben said:


> Got my new rake in today, the Groundskeeper II is definitely a nice tool. I spent about an hour raking out a chunk of the front yard. Got done with an area about 12y x 12y, Filled up 3x 30 gallon yard waste bags with all sorts of crap, thatch, dead grass, helicopters, moss, etc. Going to need to call the sanitation department and figure out when yard waste pickup starts back up, Website says May 1, hoping it's earlier than that, I've got a lot more lawn to rake out yet!
> 
> Guess a little of me is thinking I probably just raked out a bunch of the leaf matter that I mowed into the lawn last fall, but the rest of that crap had to go!


Nice!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yes! That rake has such a good design.


----------



## ericgautier

Charging up the 20v battery for Pre-m late today or tomorrow AM.


----------



## GlennBlake

I've looked into buying the Groundskeeper II Rake from across the border, but the US$98 shipping cost is prohibitive. Unfortunately I've had no success to press finding anyone in Canada who stocks it. My search goes on. It really does look likes its the bees knees of rakes.


----------



## pennstater2005

Picked up sticks. It's still all I can do with the wet conditions yet.


----------



## Tsmith

And we're off

Cut down the rest of the ornamental grasses and cleaned up some other stuff in prep of pre em and decided to get gas for a cleanup mow, drop pre em, and check everything is ok with the irrigation system

Lawn def feels like it's awake and already has noticeable growth in some places


----------



## g-man

@Tsmith How does the bewitched monostand looks now after 1.5yrs? I dont recall seeing a mature bewitched monostand.


----------



## stotea

Snowed again last night/this morning. Today's high was 28F. Forecast doesn't show us breaking 40F until April 9th. Regardless, I ordered 40 biodegradable pots today. As soon as they arrive I'll plant Bewitched in about half of them for the larger thin/bare spots after last fall's reno. Then I'll use the other half this fall when I reno the backyard. I also brought all my chemicals out of basement storage and into the garage. I got my sprayers lubed up a few days ago, and I will be picking up some oil for the mower later today. May can't come soon enough!


----------



## Tsmith

g-man said:


> @Tsmith How does the bewitched monostand looks now after 1.5yrs? I dont recall seeing a mature bewitched monostand.


Seems better going into this spring than last actually but I have a lot of poa to deal with which was light green all winter and now ironically is browning

The shedding, rust, and stunted growth were problems all season last year and things just never seemed to get going


----------



## chrismar

TTTF in the back is waking/greening up much faster than the KBG in the front. Prodiamine today... maybe.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Today 8 did my first mow of the season. My front yard was getting nice and thick, my back yard is still kind of iffy because it's still a new lawn wit weeds taking over! But I put down some demension. I'll wait until the weekend and put down some weed b gone cco.


----------



## pennstater2005

Hid Easter eggs for the kiddos all over it. One egg fit snugly into a little hole that a friendly squirrel dug in my yard. How thoughtful.


----------



## GlennBlake

Applied my liquid organic mix[4L/k]: 25 ml Humic Acid; 40 ml Activated Effective Microorganisms; 10 ml kelp grow; 40 ml molasses and 28 g mycorrhizal (endo). Then edged and redefined the edges of some beds, weeded the beds and used the rotary to pick up any debris leftover from yesterday's scarification / de-thatching of the rear yard. Deep aerated moist areas of the rear yard with my fork. Spotted some germination has occurred from the dormant overseeding I did on March 11th 😊


----------



## rockinmylawn

Staring @ the dissapointment that is my lawn.
Still about 2 weeks behind neighbor's chem lawn serviced grasses.

Ready the mind for the 10-10-10 this coming week with rain in forecast.


----------



## ales_gantar

Raked the lawn and gave it it's first cut of the season. I must say it looks better then last spring after the first vut. I thing fall nitrogen is the reason.


----------



## pennstater2005

Welcome back @ales_gantar I love the PRG :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

@ales_gantar that looks great!


----------



## ales_gantar

Thanks @pennstater2005 , I've had nothing to share until now. 

@g-man thanks. And thank you for the fall nitrogen blitz article.


----------



## social port

@ales_gantar Powerful Ljuljka!!


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Charging up the 20v battery for Pre-m late today or tomorrow AM.


Did you get your pre em down?

I need to check my 20v batt to see if it takes a charge or requires the jump from another battery like last year...I at least remember to remove it from the sprayer so hopefully all is well

I was thinking about hitting the poa with first app this weekend but looks like a washout although Sunday is going back and forth


----------



## NikeFace

Thanks to the help from all of you, I got down the first of my many future lime/epsom salt apps. ~Two weeks from now will be my first app of SOP.

No pre-m now as I'll be doing a light overseeding w/tenacity after the SOP. Followed by more lime/salt/SOP apps through fall. Will then assess and overseed again as needed. Already have a ton of seed waiting.

This is not an inspiring update, but a big step in the right direction for my lawn.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Did you get your pre em down?
> 
> I need to check my 20v batt to see if it takes a charge or requires the jump from another battery like last year...I at least remember to remove it from the sprayer so hopefully all is well
> 
> I was thinking about hitting the poa with first app this weekend but looks like a washout although Sunday is going back and forth


No, didn't get a chance before we left this weekend. I will try to get it down tomorrow... if not, definitely by this weekend.


----------



## wardconnor

Came home from work today and was able to mow about 12 passes before I had to go to a birthday party. Then got home at dusk and mowed the rest of the front yard. This was all done with the Honda rotary vacuum. Mowed at its lowest setting. I still have a lot of areas with snow mold remnants.


----------



## rockinmylawn

rockinmylawn said:


> Staring @ the dissapointment that is my lawn.
> Still about 2 weeks behind neighbor's chem lawn serviced grasses.
> 
> Ready the mind for the 10-10-10 this coming week with rain in forecast.


And we're off: after work laid down 10lbs/k of 10-10-10 over 7500 SqFt.
Love having the Southern States down the street.

Rain expected overnight into tomorrow.


----------



## social port

rockinmylawn said:


> Rain expected overnight into tomorrow.


It's a great feeling to know that after putting down a nice dose of fertilizer


----------



## ericgautier

Got pre-m down on the front. As I was finishing, it started to drizzle. I'll spray the back this weekend.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> I need to check my 20v batt to see if it takes a charge or requires the jump from another battery like last year...I at least remember to remove it from the sprayer so hopefully all is well


Used the 20v today, had no issues with it. I always take the battery out after I finish using it and usually do not charge it until after 2-3 uses. :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

Admiring how nicely the lawn is greening up. Very nice! And the worms? They are EVERYWHERE! (That's good, right?)

This will be only my second year of taking the lawn seriously. Last year's baseline work is paying off in spades!


----------



## ericgautier

For the NJ folks..

@Tsmith , @gregonfire

OceanGro on sale this month. $2 off...

Where To Buy


----------



## TulsaFan

Opps, wrong forum...I got lost.


----------



## stotea

I bought 12 bags of 6-4-0 Milorganite from Menards for $6/bag. Sale goes through tomorrow.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@ericgautier i still have 4 bags of milo left over and 4 bags of soybean meal..... if I buy oceangro too I may have to admit I have a problem!

Also gonna put down pre-m this weekend. Supposed to get rain Tuesday and then pretty solid warm up. Finally.


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> @ericgautier i still have 4 bags of milo left over and 4 bags of soybean meal..... if I buy oceangro too I may have to admit I have a problem!
> 
> Also gonna put down pre-m this weekend. Supposed to get rain Tuesday and then pretty solid warm up. Finally.


Not a bad problem to have. :lol:

Same here. I plan to spray pre-m on the backyard and maybe spray some weeds that have already popped up.


----------



## Noclssgt

Yard was still too wet today. So I ended up spraying the chickweed and a few dandelions that popped up.


----------



## gregonfire

ericgautier said:


> For the NJ folks..
> 
> @Tsmith , @gregonfire
> 
> OceanGro on sale this month. $2 off...
> 
> Where To Buy


Thanks for the heads up, Eric. Unfortunately I'm a little too far south in NJ to get it anywhere locally.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> For the NJ folks..
> 
> @Tsmith , @gregonfire
> 
> OceanGro on sale this month. $2 off...
> 
> Where To Buy


My favorite time of year! Wish there was a place just a little closer. But, the guys at Ferris are nice, so I don't mind making the trip.


----------



## beastcivic

Helped a friend throw down some Milorganite and spray weeds. Trying to teach him the basics. 
Then I mowed my yard.


----------



## g-man

Managed to mow as some flurries were falling. Significant green up. I wanted to do a second pass, but ran out of time. I definitely broke the 1/3 guideline. I'm going to drop the bench hoc to 1in for the next mow.


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking awesome @g-man

And the jealousy continues!!!


----------



## Turfguy93

g-man said:


> Managed to mow as some flurries were falling. Significant green up. I wanted to do a second pass, but ran out of time. I definitely broke the 1/3 guideline. I'm going to drop the bench hoc to 1in for the next mow.


Looks awesome!! Now just get her down to .750 😉


----------



## Powhatan

Trimmed grass high tops from around the house and hand pulled some Poa Annua.

Edit: Hand pulled two crabgrass weeds that started to seed. The white tail deer are still feeding on the grass, but at least they are leaving some _droppings_ fertilizer. Neighbor said there's a fox in the area; I hope it gets the v/moles that's been tunneling in the yard.


----------



## g-man

Turfguy93 said:


> Looks awesome!! Now just get her down to .750 😉


Maybe I will in the future. I work travel to Europe for a week every once in a while. I need to see how I could keep up with 1in (once I start pgr).


----------



## MarkAguglia

Well its snowing once again and I wanted to do stripes, so..


----------



## BXMurphy

MarkAguglia said:


> Well its snowing once again and I wanted to do stripes, so..


Hah! I love this stinkin' place... :laugh:


----------



## Togo

g-man said:


> Managed to mow as some flurries were falling. Significant green up. I wanted to do a second pass, but ran out of time. I definitely broke the 1/3 guideline. I'm going to drop the bench hoc to 1in for the next mow.


That looks amazing G-man!



MarkAguglia said:


> Well its snowing once again and I wanted to do stripes, so..


:rofl:


----------



## wardconnor

Looks good @g-man

That .750 is a nice place to be. Perfect medium


----------



## Ware

BXMurphy said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its snowing once again and I wanted to do stripes, so..
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! I love this stinkin' place... :laugh:
Click to expand...

Here is one from the warm season side. :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Ware said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its snowing once again and I wanted to do stripes, so..
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! I love this stinkin' place... :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one from the warm season side. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Love it. :laugh:


----------



## GlennBlake

I managed to mow both the front and rear yards after supper. A break in this week's rain with a storm forecast overnight. A double cut on both lawns. I will be maintaining the 0.75" hoc on the front all year. I don't think my five blade reel cassette provides enough cuts per yard to go to my mowers next setting, 13 mm / 0.5", without washboarding. I've moved from rotary mowing the rear to mowing with the real at 1" hoc. Still work in progress especially dealing with the burnt spots from my dog peeing.

Wth the warmer temperatures and rain we've had this week my grass has really greened up. I took a full grass box off 650 sq.ft. on the front with rapid growth since I mowed a week ago. The light was poor after I'd finished mowing so no photos unfortunately.

I'm thinking, well more like hoping, it is a combination of my 2018 lawn regimen but the lawn looks amazing for early April. I'm definitely ahead of 2017. My biggest challenge is worm casts. I broom the lawn regularly and before each mow. Anyone experience with a dew whip (dew switch in England)?

I've gone with a hybrid program this year. Liquid organics, greensand and the first organic fert this last weekend on top of three earlier apps of synthetic fert.


----------



## MarkAguglia

You know, I thought about doing the whole rug and doing diamonds but... need to keep some dignity. &#128518;


----------



## BXMurphy

GlennBlake said:


> I'm thinking, well more like hoping, it is a combination of my 2018 lawn regimen but the lawn looks amazing for early April. I'm definitely ahead of 2017. My biggest challenge is worm casts. I broom the lawn regularly and before each mow. Anyone experience with a dew whip (dew switch in England)?


I thought worm castings were good. Am I misinformed?


----------



## pennstater2005

@BXMurphy

Good article from Penn State on earthworms: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms

Some folks don't like them because they can be unsightly especially the the lower HOC some may have. Me, I feel them underfoot but mostly can't see them.

Those with golf course type grass could appreciate this Penn State article on earthworms/castings: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms-in-sports-turf-making-a-mess-in-fall


----------



## GlennBlake

pennstater2005 said:


> @BXMurphy
> 
> Good article from Penn State on earthworms: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms
> 
> Some folks don't like them because they can be unsightly especially the the lower HOC some may have. Me, I feel them underfoot but mostly can't see them.
> 
> Those with golf course type grass could appreciate this Penn State article on earthworms/castings: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms-in-sports-turf-making-a-mess-in-fall


Thank you for the article, which was very informative. I don't have a desire to rid my lawns of the earthworms as their benefits out way the con of their castings. Looking for a better way of dealing with the castings than my broom! The plus point of the broom is that it confirms to my neighbours how nuts they believe I am when they see me brooming my lawn :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

​


GlennBlake said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BXMurphy
> 
> Good article from Penn State on earthworms: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms
> 
> Some folks don't like them because they can be unsightly especially the the lower HOC some may have. Me, I feel them underfoot but mostly can't see them.
> 
> Those with golf course type grass could appreciate this Penn State article on earthworms/castings: https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms-in-sports-turf-making-a-mess-in-fall
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the article, which was very informative. I don't have a desire to rid my lawns of the earthworms as their benefits out way the con of their castings. Looking for a better way of dealing with the castings than my broom! The plus point of the broom is that it confirms to my neighbours how nuts they believe I am when they see me brooming my lawn :lol:
Click to expand...

I've never broomed my yard but I have tried to set it on fire, unsuccessfully


----------



## Powhatan

I pulled up a hand full of poa annua and what appears to be smooth crabgrass.

Looks like smooth crabgrass with seed heads forming. Current soil temperature is 53F @ 2" depth. This past two weeks the air temperatures have been between 50-80F.


----------



## g-man

^that looks like foxtail


----------



## Jconnelly6b

I finally mowed, and it felt great. Bagged it all since I didn't need to do any raking.

Will be spraying tenacity and seeding an embattled area tomorrow.


----------



## chrisben

Snagged a 20v Chappin backpack sprayer from Amazon Warehouse Deals this week, and I've got a new echo trimmer edger just waiting to get going... Then yesterday it snowed an inch... WTF!


----------



## Doug E Dee

Forsythia buds swelling here in NH, won't be long now!


----------



## Togo

We have had two snowstorms this *spring* and unfortunately for me the first one of spring was really wet and heavy(well in all fairness so was the second one). Needless to say it weighed down some branches on trees in the backyard and two uprooted. It's not the first time, as this happen about two years ago when I first moved in to the house but they are much bigger now so it took a lot of work to get the big one upright again.


----------



## GlennBlake

"Missing" photos after yesterday's mow!


----------



## g-man

@GlennBlake that looks great.

What is you current hoc? Are you using a landscape blade near the rock wall? How you get the mower to the upper level? I'm just full of questions today.


----------



## social port

@GlennBlake That is stunning.

I think that you and @wardconnor may have been separated at birth.


----------



## social port

chrisben said:


> Snagged a 20v Chappin backpack sprayer from Amazon Warehouse Deals this week, and I've got a new echo trimmer edger just waiting to get going... Then yesterday it snowed an inch... WTF!


Oh, man...I should really be paying more attention to Amazon sales. That sounds like an awesome find. 
FWIW, I also really like my Echo trimmer and edger.


----------



## Togo

@GlennBlake wow that lawn looks great!

I'm really loving the reel cut grass. Wish that were an option for me at the moment. Damn if it isn't tempting though.


----------



## GlennBlake

g-man said:


> @GlennBlake that looks great.
> 
> What is you current hoc? Are you using a landscape blade near the rock wall? How you get the mower to the upper level? I'm just full of questions today.


Thank you g-man. I mow as close as I can to the wall and then use my weed-wacker to cut the few inches of grass up to the wall. I'm going to create an edge about 4" out from the wall so the reel mower does the work without the need to rip the grass with the weed-wackier. It will look way neater that way too. My reel mower weighs around 40 kg so I lift it up to the upper level using the handle on the cassette and mower handlebar. My reel mower is now made by Allett [they bought the licence from Bosch for several models made my Qulacast, Atco, Suffolk et al] and that's how they demonstrate lifting their recently introduced Liberty range. There's also a concrete path that leads down from the upper level, but it is steep and tight to push the mower up.

Edit: 18 mm hoc to the front and 25 mm on the rear.


----------



## GlennBlake

social port said:


> @GlennBlake That is stunning.
> 
> I think that you and @wardconnor may have been separated at birth.


Oh wow @socialport I don't think I'm worthy of being compared to @wardconnor, but I will graciously accept your huge compliment. Thank you.


----------



## GlennBlake

Togo said:


> @GlennBlake wow that lawn looks great!
> 
> I'm really loving the reel cut grass. Wish that were an option for me at the moment. Damn if it isn't tempting though.


Thank you Togo. Reel mowing is so satisfying and the aesthetic just cannot be beaten. I use my Toro rotary simply to pick up debris now. Other than that is sits in my shed gathering dust and cobwebs.


----------



## g-man

@GlennBlake thanks for the follow up. I could not lift my reel mower. It weighs around 135kg.


----------



## Powhatan

Powhatan said:


> I pulled up a hand full of poa annua and what appears to be smooth crabgrass.
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^that looks like foxtail
Click to expand...

I think your right. The smooth crabgrass and foxtail look very similar.

Lawn is just about ready for it's first mow cut of the season. I also need to put down a booster shot of mesotrione and some Milorganite. I noticed the first of many white dogwood tree flower blooms starting to appear in the woods.


----------



## wardconnor

@GlennBlake
@social port

Yes... We were separated at birth. It is a long lost secret.

Looks fantastic Glenn Blake. Love your beds in the front. I need some more of that action.


----------



## GlennBlake

wardconnor said:


> @GlennBlake
> @social port
> 
> Yes... We were separated at birth. It is a long lost secret.
> 
> Looks fantastic Glenn Blake. Love your beds in the front. I need some more of that action.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

My lawn in april 2018 hoc 5 cm is beautiful.
I fertilzed in march with blaukorn Classic 12-8-16.


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> Good article from Penn State on earthworms:


Gee, thank you for taking the time to post those two articles, pennstater2005! That was very nice of you.

The articles were a great pro-and-con regarding earthworms. I never knew there was a downside! Of course, I don't have a specialty lawn.

I have a good population of earthworms. I now have a different opinion about what is stuck to the bottom of my shoes after working around the yard.


----------



## g-man

Went to home Depot to get grubex. I ended up buying a bunch of stuff (mulch, hydrangeas, and top soil). I want to start leveling the worst spots. I trying dropping the hoc using a ratchet since I could not find the drill adapter. I gave up after 20 turns and mowed.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> I ended up buying a bunch of stuff (mulch, hydrangeas, and top soil). I want to start leveling the worst spots.


Are you using the top soil for the leveling? Are you applying to the entire lawn or just to the low spots?


----------



## social port

Big day for me. Spent all day in the yard. I started out this morning pulling weeds out of my mom's rock bed. Then I uprooted flowers and bushes that were dead. I used my blower to get rid of leaves that built up in the bed. Then I applied 5 gallons of water mixed with 5 oz of bleach to help kill moss on the rocks. Then I used some Scott's brand spray for removing mildew from the house. Used my pressure washer to clean the house, driveway, and sidewalk.

Came home to mow, edge, trim, and blow everything clean. Good day. Tired.


----------



## g-man

social port said:


> Are you using the top soil for the leveling? Are you applying to the entire lawn or just to the low spots?


Spot leveling the worst areas. What I normally do is to use a flat shovel and lift the grass in sections, fill the area with topsoil and place the grass back down. I used to then step on it to get it leveled (add or remove top soil as needed). This year I have a haevy roller, the 220e.

My house/yard is almost 3 years old, so I'm seeing a lot of settling. Every freeze/thaw/drought cycle settles it more.


----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


> Went to home Depot to get grubex. I ended up buying a bunch of stuff (mulch, hydrangeas, and top soil). I want to start leveling the worst spots. I trying dropping the hoc using a ratchet since I could not find the drill adapter. I gave up after 20 turns and mowed.


That worm gear on the back is no joke! Even with my drill it takes over a minute to adjust it like 1/4"


----------



## Powhatan

First mow of the year cut on highest setting. New TF growth coming along well.

Back yard


Front yard - This area doing a lot better than last year for 2nd year new home construction.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Powhatan Very pretty setting!


----------



## Powhatan

pennstater2005 said:


> @Powhatan Very pretty setting!


Thanks. Looks nice when the dogwoods are blooming, any day now.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Might get to pull samples this weekend. Predicted temps per last night's forecast was in the 70s but today they say low 60s. Snowing right now. Gotta have faith.


----------



## g-man

I'm looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## zeus201

Picked up a 50lb bag of 0-0-7 w/dimension today for 15 bucks.

If anyone is in the Des Moines, IA area, check out Zimco turf supply before stopping at SiteOne. Solid place for turf stuff.


----------



## Green

zeus201 said:


> Picked up a 50lb bag of 0-0-7 w/dimension today for 15 bucks.
> 
> If anyone is in the Des Moines, IA area, check out Zimco turf supply before stopping at SiteOne. Solid place for turf stuff.


Wow! That is the best price I've ever heard of. The absolute lowest I can get it for in my area is $21 or so. (If anyone nearby wants to know where, PM me.)

I'm usually the first to mow in my area. This year, I am not...a neighbor as well as a nearby HOA that uses LCOs both mowed for the first time this morning. That's a sad day for a TLF member, when they beat you to it.


----------



## zeus201

Green said:


> Wow! That is the best price I've ever heard of. The absolute lowest I can get it for in my area is $21 or so. (If anyone nearby wants to know where, PM me.)


I was shocked at the very least. I went to SiteOne, they didn't have Lesco 0-0-7 w/dimension except with N. Passed on it and drove two blocks down the road and stopped at Zimco. Sales guy originally said the dimension was more expensive than comparable 0-0-7 Barricade version. But, I decided to stick with Dimension, grabbed the bag, returned to the counter and he said $14.xx plus tax. Long story short, he wanted to get move the final bags of Dimension and said the lowest he could go was $14...even though I never asked for a discount :lol: . I was going to buy it regardless and got a great deal in the end. Makes up for me not buying up Milo for $6 over the weekend.

To boot, he used to be golf course super for 20 years....we talked cool season turf grass, greens mowers, where to purchase sand / top dressing, and many other things. Overall was a great time and will go back there.


----------



## Tsmith

Temps will be in the 70's Friday and Saturday before dropping into the 50's with rain Sunday and Monday so I took off Friday for some yard fun

Planning on spraying tenacity today or tomorrow

Ill probably pickup first batch of oceangro this weekend too although won't be dropping yet


----------



## ericgautier

Gave the mower some love. Did an oil and oil filter change. Checked and cleaned out the air filter. Needs a good power washing and need to clean under the deck still. Also will replace the blades when I clean out the deck. I now have 3 sets of blades to get sharpen for standby.


----------



## pennstater2005

Hoping the rain holds off this weekend so I can apply something....anything!!!


----------



## glenmonte

Well, not today, but I have to get back in the game- over the past three weekends did a cleanup, a round of Ringer, and Mag-i-cal because my pH really dropped and calcium is low, too. Granular Prodiamine coming in the next few days. It's officially lawn season.


----------



## BXMurphy

zeus201 said:


> Picked up a 50lb bag of 0-0-7 w/dimension today for 15 bucks.


Dang! I need that 7. Is that a generic product or is it something I can Google and buy somewhere?


----------



## Pete1313

Transplanted some sod chunks that were from edging a mulch bed into a bare area... I just couldn't see those little green babies go to waste!


----------



## chrisben

Woke up to another inch of snow this morning, but apatently in spite of the wacky weather the grass is starting to wake up anyway, seeing lots more little spikes of top growth thru the snow each time!

Tonight I First-time edged the sidewalk overgrowth with my new stick edger. That sure beat the heck out of trying to do it with a spade! Transplanted a bunch of little 1-2" edge sod chunks into some area that the snowplow tore up this winter.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Drilled a hole in a watering trough to make it a planter, mixed up some dirt, and planted stuff. If you've got a green thumb, post up some pics of your additions this year. We love to share ideas.


----------



## social port

Pete1313 said:


> Transplanted some sod chunks that were from edging a mulch bed into a bare area... I just couldn't see those little green babies go to waste!


Amen, Pete. I've been transplanting like crazy this year. If it's green and beautiful, keep it that way :nod:


----------



## GrassFarmer

Rolled the yard stripes are back!


----------



## ericgautier

@GrassFarmer that is awesome!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed the back at 3/4in


----------



## Colonel K0rn

GrassDaddy said:


> Mowed the back at 3/4in


Working your way down, eh?


----------



## rockinmylawn

Changed oil, oil filter & air filter. 
Replaced the blade.
I do this every 2 years. 
Now have 2 old ones. Trying to figure out how I can get htem sharpen locally. 
This weekend looks very positive weather wise to launch my season's first cut here in RVA.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed my back yard for the first time today. It's nice to get it cleaned up and mowed. Having it all the same length makes it look nice. It did not cut off a ton but it looks so much better.


----------



## SimonR

Mowed and trimmed before dark. I'll be putting a PGR app on the PRG with some foliar Nitrogen and Iron once the kids are in bed


----------



## chrisben

rockinmylawn said:


> Changed oil, oil filter & air filter.
> Replaced the blade.
> I do this every 2 years.
> Now have 2 old ones. Trying to figure out how I can get htem sharpen locally.
> This weekend looks very positive weather wise to launch my season's first cut here in RVA.


Do you have a Hector's or other traditional hardware store?


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Mowed the back at 3/4in


How you liking the reel?


----------



## GrassDaddy

ericgautier said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the back at 3/4in
> 
> 
> 
> How you liking the reel?
Click to expand...

Stupid quiet. When I turned the reel on I thought it was broke but sure enough grass was flying. Will be more fun when the grass is thicker!


----------



## g-man

@GrassDaddy where are the pictures or videos?


----------



## MarkAguglia

chrisben said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed oil, oil filter & air filter.
> Replaced the blade.
> I do this every 2 years.
> Now have 2 old ones. Trying to figure out how I can get htem sharpen locally.
> This weekend looks very positive weather wise to launch my season's first cut here in RVA.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Hector's or other traditional hardware store?
Click to expand...

I think Hector's is just local to us WNY guys!


----------



## chrisben

Feels like Central Virginia aught to have a Good Ole' Boy hardware store still though.


----------



## M_GEEZY MW

Put down Milo today!


----------



## pennstater2005

M_GEEZY MW said:


> Put down Milo today!


Are those what the newer bags look like? Nice pic by the way!


----------



## zeus201

Busy afternoon, clean up cut, pre em down, soil conditioner sprayed and watered it all in.


----------



## GrassDaddy

g-man said:


> @GrassDaddy where are the pictures or videos?


It's coming just behind on editing. My day job been long hours so trying to squeeze it all in.


----------



## Butter

I sprayed RGS for the first time. Does anyone else use a hose end sprayer for this?


----------



## kolbasz

It was light enough at 630 that I sprayed some POA t before work. Gonna hit the 70s today, so I wanted to take advantage of the weather


----------



## chrismar

Mowed and blowed the back. First mow of the season! Front is still in a nice slumber. It's lovely out today!


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Mowed and blowed the back. First mow of the season! Front is still in a nice slumber. It's lovely out today!


Nice! I would like to do the same... but probably won't have time after work today.

Definitely have plans for tomorrow though. :thumbup:


----------



## Togo

The weather today was the best it's been all year, finally getting warm so I took full advantage.

Threw down some Bay State, cleaned out some of the beds, and finished setting all the posts for trees and setting up their eye bolts.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and blowed the back. First mow of the season! Front is still in a nice slumber. It's lovely out today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I would like to do the same... but probably won't have time after work today.
> 
> Definitely have plans for tomorrow though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No time after work either. But, weather permitting tomorrow, hoping to rake dead stuff out of a few areas then get Tenacity down. Hoping to get a 30 day pre m with it plus a post emergence effect on the existing weeds. And then seed down soon after.


----------



## mmacejko

Finally got that first mow of the season in!!!!


----------



## kolbasz

Got in the first mow of the front before some rain


----------



## social port

Looks great, @kolbasz


----------



## Ridgerunner

Weather finally cooperated and I got my soil samples pulled Thursday. Over a quart of them because I need three cups to send for testing. Let them sit out in the sun all day Friday to dry. Spent most of the day today breaking them down and stirring them up with a wooden dowel. By the time I removed all of the roots and stones by hand picking, I only ended up with two cups worth. I need to pull more samples. Supposed to rain for the next three days and then rain/snow mix. This is taking forever this year. :evil:


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed the front today. Rain coming so couldn't get Tenacity down. Next weekend I hope.

Things are definitely waking up though. Dappled willows and honeysuckles all have little green leaves poking out. I can also see the hostas poking up.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled poa annua and foxtail weeds. Replaced the blade belt on the 48" mower deck. Sharpened the blade on the push mower, lowered HOC from 3.5" to 3.25", and did a full yard mow cut.

Winter dormant seeding KY-31 that germinated Mar 1 new growth is up to ~3". Put down 43 lbs starter fertilizer with Mesotrione & 72 lbs Milorganite mixed @ 9#/perM of product, tomorrow's rain will water it in. Today's Mesotrione application is a booster shot to the Feb 25 application.

Spreader filled with 115 lbs mixed fertilizer & weed preventer


Backyard after first full mow @ HOC 3.25"


This is what the backyard looked like May 1 last year, the contractor's annual ryegrass dying and TTTF starting to come in.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wasn't able to do anything on the lawn again today. Ice/sleet storm going on right now as winter is still hanging around.


----------



## pennstater2005

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Wasn't able to do anything on the lawn again today. Ice/sleet storm going on right now as winter is still hanging around.


Gotta change that username


----------



## ericgautier

Dropped GrubEx1 to take advantage of the rain tomorrow. But now worried that it might be too much rain.


----------



## beastcivic

Just dropped some Milo and mowed the grass. Charlotte is predicted to get almost 1.5" of rain tomorrow, it'll water in my fertilizer nicely.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

pennstater2005 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to do anything on the lawn again today. Ice/sleet storm going on right now as winter is still hanging around.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta change that username
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## glenmonte

Raked out some spots, went over some spots with the lawn vacuum, put down 50 pounds of prodiamine for my 12k sf, perfect timing considering the nice weather today and rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## GrassFarmer

At that rate you shouldn't have weeds for 20 year's


----------



## Green

Finally started mowing, on the areas that were ready. It's a month later than average, but I know that's a good thing...the roots are growing with the cooler weather.


----------



## Tsmith

Finally got my blanket Tenacity Spray in today just before dark after it was too windy the last few days. I have a ridiculous amount of POA heads right now so I prob waited too long but I'm going to be aggressive with it.

The KBG parts look nice and dark but right now it's about 65-70 KBG to 35-30 Annua. Also have something digging in yard which had a lot to do with amount of POA as most of the spots I had digging are now Annua breakouts


----------



## Pete1313

glenmonte said:


> Raked out some spots, went over some spots with the lawn vacuum, put down 50 pounds of prodiamine for my 12k sf, perfect timing considering the nice weather today and rain coming tomorrow.





GrassFarmer said:


> At that rate you shouldn't have weeds for 20 year's


I'm assuming @glenmonte used a granular version and not 65 WDG. Otherwise :shock: ..


----------



## GrassFarmer

Ya that could be lol too many beers.


----------



## chrismar

Picked up a few bags of OG:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Got a little heavy handed with the Tenacity. 😱


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yesterday I got to dethatch with the Swardman and then first cut with the Honda. Then prodiamine. Also threw some seed down in back and starter. Meant to do tenacity back there but didn't get to it.

My new job is taking a lot of time up that I'm not used to so I'm struggling to get it all done. The seed was probably a bit early but I don't know when I'd have the time to do it. It also doesn't help shooting video of everything I do that always lengthens the time it takes lol


----------



## pennstater2005

MarkAguglia said:


> Got a little heavy handed with the Tenacity. 😱


Lots of over spray onto the neighbors as well! Good job :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Picked up a few bags of OG:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little heavy handed with the Tenacity. 😱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of over spray onto the neighbors as well! Good job :thumbup:
Click to expand...

They contract it out to me. 2 bottles per yard oughta keep the weeds away! Gotta follow up in a couple weeks. 😆


----------



## Alpine

Edged the garden beds. Mulch being delivered next week - looking forward to spreading 7 yards  
I also applied PreM - 0-0-7 with 10% Dimension. Got my soil test back from UMass - have lots of work to do there.
Worked on a soil plan for the rest of the year - I need car loads of lime.


----------



## g-man

Mowed again. Significant grow for 2 days. I need to start the PGR!

Managed to drop SOP and GrubEx. Added some AS to the winter damaged areas.


----------



## crispy34

Look into jonathan green Mag-I-Cal. Just put it down this weekend. Seems to be 5x of lime...meaning you will need 5x less lime.



Alpine said:


> Edged the garden beds. Mulch being delivered next week - looking forward to spreading 7 yards
> I also applied PreM - 0-0-7 with 10% Dimension. Got my soil test back from UMass - have lots of work to do there.
> Worked on a soil plan for the rest of the year - I need car loads of lime.


----------



## jessehurlburt

I was able to drop my lime and grub ex yesterday. Today we're getting 1-2" of rain. Still have night time lows in the high 30's this week. Forsythia starting to bloom near me- thinking next weekend for prem in CT.


----------



## GoPre

I got my granular PreM down on Saturday, and was hit with a TON of rain on Sunday (Ohio). Should I worry about washout? I don't have any significant low spots, and no slopes. I'm still a little spooked, though.


----------



## g-man

^ it is always a risk. What rates you use?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

ericgautier said:


> Dropped GrubEx1 to take advantage of the rain tomorrow. But now worried that it might be too much rain.


I stayed home today and have been watching the rain. There are parts of my yard with standing water that I've never seen. I was thinking man I'm glad I haven't seeded or put down any granular yet!


----------



## Ridgerunner

g-man said:


> ^ it is always a risk. What rates you use?


I don't remember if its dithiopyr or prodiamine, but isn't one more susceptible to leaching (washing deeper into the soil and diluting)with over watering?


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> I stayed home today and have been watching the rain. There are parts of my yard with standing water that I've never seen. I was thinking man I'm glad I haven't seeded or put down any granular yet!


Definitely hasn't been easy this season. :x


----------



## Ridgerunner

crispy34 said:


> Look into jonathan green Mag-I-Cal. Just put it down this weekend. Seems to be 5x of lime...meaning you will need 5x less lime.
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edged the garden beds. Mulch being delivered next week - looking forward to spreading 7 yards
> I also applied PreM - 0-0-7 with 10% Dimension. Got my soil test back from UMass - have lots of work to do there.
> Worked on a soil plan for the rest of the year - I need car loads of lime.
Click to expand...

Mag-I-Cal and the other "fast acting" limes may dissolve 5X faster than aglime, but you will still need the same amount of carbonate (the neutralizing component of a calcitic or dolomitic lime) content to raise pH to the desired level. If you need 50# of 90 CCE aglime to raise to pH 6, you will need 50# of a 90 CCE fast acting lime.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Jconnelly6b said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped GrubEx1 to take advantage of the rain tomorrow. But now worried that it might be too much rain.
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed home today and have been watching the rain. There are parts of my yard with standing water that I've never seen. I was thinking man I'm glad I haven't seeded or put down any granular yet!
Click to expand...

I helped a buddy with a lawn project yesterday. He some large trees removed from his backyard and had rented a small excavator to help with leveling. He seeded yesterday and today we're getting 2"+ of rain in CT. I'm hoping for the best for him, but he is going to have to throw down more seed for sure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@ericgautier @jessehurlburt it has really been a difficult spring. Brutal.


----------



## glenmonte

Pete1313 said:


> glenmonte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raked out some spots, went over some spots with the lawn vacuum, put down 50 pounds of prodiamine for my 12k sf, perfect timing considering the nice weather today and rain coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> At that rate you shouldn't have weeds for 20 year's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming @glenmonte used a granular version and not 65 WDG. Otherwise :shock: ..
Click to expand...

Sure was the granular. At that rate I'm at about 4lbs/1000. And boy, did t get watered in today. I'll hedge my bets on too much rain by a dose of dimension in a couple of weeks. Just how much watering is too much?


----------



## g-man

Took the soils samples to the post office. I had to do only 3 (Logans, Waypoint and A&L Great Lakes) since I ran out of dirt for PSU.

Drove by Starbucks and collected 2 free heavy bags of used coffee grounds.


----------



## Ballistic

Found a place that sells Humate Soil Conditioner last friday, weather gave me a gap to put some of down today.

Found the Live Earth brand for $21/50lbs Going to try the big local fertilizer company next to see there price.


----------



## kolbasz

g-man said:


> Took the soils samples to the post office. I had to do only 3 (Logans, Waypoint and A&L Great Lakes) since I ran out of dirt for PSU.
> 
> Drove by Starbucks and collected 2 free heavy bags of used coffee grounds.


What do you do with the coffee grounds


----------



## Tsmith

My KBG is rockin in color already but unfortunately the Annua which I hit once so far with Tenacity is in full swing but thinking it's too much and may just go right to certainty and deal with whatever loss I may end up with and hope it fills in with plugs since it's so early


----------



## g-man

kolbasz said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the soils samples to the post office. I had to do only 3 (Logans, Waypoint and A&L Great Lakes) since I ran out of dirt for PSU.
> 
> Drove by Starbucks and collected 2 free heavy bags of used coffee grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do with the coffee grounds
Click to expand...

Spread them on the yard. It is organic material and it is free. It takes a while to break down. It is a great thing to add after aerating.

I tend to drop organics into the lawn. Milk that goes bad and the kids won't drink ends up in the yard. Coffee that goes stale, corn meal, etc.


----------



## kolbasz

What is your hoc? Eventually the seed heads will go away and the you just have to do pre m late summer early August. Even if you kill it the new seed is already down and waiting to geminate.


----------



## kolbasz

@g-man so are some areas darker because they got more coffee or does it not really work that way?


----------



## g-man

Ridgerunner said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ it is always a risk. What rates you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if its dithiopyr or prodiamine, but isn't one more susceptible to leaching (washing deeper into the soil and diluting)with over watering?
Click to expand...

I think it is dithiopyr is more susceptible, but not sure. I worry of heavy downpours. I split my applications of critical stuff 2-3weeks apart in case the weatherman forecast is way off (fairly normal).


----------



## g-man

kolbasz said:


> @g-man so are some areas darker because they got more coffee or does it not really work that way?


It doesnt work out like that. I'm throwing 20 or 30lb total to the entire yard. That's barely a blip in organic content. I only do it because it is free. They leave them out with a sign "for the garden". They are acidic, so be careful with using them in a composter.


----------



## wardconnor

kolbasz said:


> Got in the first mow of the front before some rain


Beautiful job and neighborhood.


----------



## wardconnor

Ballistic said:


> Found a place that sells Humate Soil Conditioner last friday, weather gave me a gap to put some of down today.
> 
> Found the Live Earth brand for $21/50lbs Going to try the big local fertilizer company next to see there price.


Where did you find it? This is the same stuff I've been putting down. Keep doing it.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> ^ it is always a risk. What rates you use?


2 lbs per 1K. Pendimethalin. The bag says wait two months for another app...


----------



## g-man

GoPre said:


> 2 lbs per 1K. Pendimethalin. The bag says wait two months for another app...


It is great that you did not use max rate. This gives you some safety margin.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> GoPre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 lbs per 1K. Pendimethalin. The bag says wait two months for another app...
> 
> 
> 
> It is great that you did not use max rate. This gives you some safety margin.
Click to expand...

Well, should I wait the two months or can I reapply?

I guess the real question is can I damage my lawn by reapplying? (Sorry for the simple questions)


----------



## g-man

I don't know. I would wait to be safe. Or switch to another product.


----------



## beastcivic

Not going to apply it tonight, but I'm excited my bio stimulant package is being delivered today.


----------



## Ballistic

wardconnor said:


> Ballistic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a place that sells Humate Soil Conditioner last friday, weather gave me a gap to put some of down today.
> 
> Found the Live Earth brand for $21/50lbs Going to try the big local fertilizer company next to see there price.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find it? This is the same stuff I've been putting down. Keep doing it.
Click to expand...

Reviving the yard from the last owners so its gonna need all the help i can give it..

I got it from a place called "Concentrates" in Milwaukie, Oregon (Portland). They seem to sale a lot of it.,

I called Live Earth, and they gave me a few names of places in my area to try, Siteone had another brand but was something like $40+ a bag and would have to order in. Ewings couldn't find anything in there system.

Ill be curious to see how spraying works out for you.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> I don't know. I would wait to be safe. Or switch to another product.


Thanks bud, I appreciate your help!


----------



## M_GEEZY MW

Had to mow today while I could. It literally snowed yesterday, 49° today, tomorrow rain. Sprayed for weeds today too as they were popping up before the snow. Couldn't get my edger to run, need to adjust to carb but don't have the tool. Tried to get it to turn myself for about 40 minutes before giving up. Cheers!


----------



## chrismar

Went to the depot and picked up my GrubEx1. Used a $10 off $100 coupon. Sweet!


----------



## beastcivic

So, I ended up putting down Humic 12 last night, I couldn't wait. Ran out of daylight, but I think I got even application. I'm looking forward to the results.


----------



## g-man

Yesterday I took the kid to soccer practice. It was freezing cold.

I could not help avoiding seeing all the quackgrass everywhere in the fields. Will it be too weird if next time I start spraying round up while they play? :rofl:


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man just put the round up on a water bottle. I'm sure they won't suspect a thing.


----------



## g-man

All of my neighbors mowed yesterday. Even the one that mows once a months. The peer pressure was too strong, so I joined them and mowed again. I mowed in two directions to get it very even. It was too dark to take an image.


----------



## jessehurlburt

The grass was too dark or the sky?

:mrgreen:


----------



## g-man

Both! :lol:

I also tried to calibrate the backpack sprayer with a different nozzle to get 0.5gallons/M, but it did not worked out with the yellow. I need to try the blue one. TeeJet Nozzle Discussion


----------



## LawnNerd

g-man said:


> Yesterday I took the kid to soccer practice. It was freezing cold.
> 
> I could not help avoiding seeing all the quackgrass everywhere in the fields. Will it be too weird if next time I start spraying round up while they play? :rofl:


You sterilized everyone's shoes before they got in the car to come home right?


----------



## iowa jim

Not a darn thing as i couldn't find it. I think its underneath the snow somewhere.


----------



## Alpine

Dropped Sta-Green Rapid Lime - 12 lbs./K rate. (3) 30lb bags. Could not find Solu-Cal, my understanding is that this is the same stuff rebranded for Lowe's. Rained this morning to water it all in.


----------



## Powhatan

I researched the light green grass growing faster than the surrounding tall fescue. I thought it might be quack grass, but it's identifiers are more annual ryegrass, no rhizomes came up when I hand pulled one out of the soil. This ryegrass must of been the .5% "other crop seed" when I put down the KY-31 seed in Feb.

Front yard with the light green taller growth


This ryegrass was the tallest


----------



## LawnNerd

You ID is spot on. Annual Rye.


----------



## ericgautier

Cut w/ the Fiskars reel @2", some decent growth. I can't wait for the lawn to fully wake up. Ran the edger and trimmer for the first time. Plan to spray CCO later.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed. 
Seven times this season. 🎉


----------



## g-man

^ the color looks great!


----------



## ales_gantar

^ thanks. It's was in a shaded area, to be fair.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled poa annua and foxtail weeds. Sharpened the 22" push mower blade and mulch mowed lawn @ HOC 3.25".

Put down vole repellant granules (caster oil concentrate) and watered to activate. Voles are making holes around the border of lawn at the base of trees.

White dogwood trees are starting to bloom. With the below average cool weather, only a few blooms have appeared so far. Last year this time there were many more in bloom.


----------



## Powhatan

ales_gantar said:


> Mowed.
> Seven times this season. 🎉


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz

So, I did something dirty. I mowed at 1.5", first mow last week was 2".

It really is kind of exciting. I scalped some spots, but I wasn't too mad. It is so early and still 50, so I figure there is time. Debating hoc moving forward, typically I go max mower 3.5, but I may mix it up this year. 1.5 won't last because the scalping, even if only a handful of spots, 2, maybe 2.5, time will tell I guess.

I'll grab a picture tomorrow, the dew forced me to stop early, started to clump, so I will finish tomorrow when it warms up.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Mowed the front at 2in and back at 3/4. The Swardman is so quiet. I can get used to this!


----------



## kolbasz

GrassDaddy said:


> Mowed the front at 2in and back at 3/4. The Swardman is so quiet. I can get used to this!


Why the back shorter than the front and side yard?


----------



## GrassDaddy

The front will eventually be 3/4in but the Swardman maxes out at 2


----------



## Pedro built

Powhatan what did you use for vole repellent? I just bought a house and last year we didn't have any voles but this year I have found 6 dead ones in my backyard, the thing is there are no holes or vole trails in my yard.


----------



## pennstater2005

Plans for today: Glyphosate weedy grass areas in front lawn. De thatch dead areas. Spray Tenacity except for dead areas. Spray Ortho insect barrier around home and shake out some ant barrier as well. Smoke some cheese and drink some beer. Play with kids.


----------



## Powhatan

Lopezpslc said:


> Powhatan what did you use for vole repellent? I just bought a house and last year we didn't have any voles but this year I have found 6 dead ones in my backyard, the thing is there are no holes or vole trails in my yard.


First time trying *Sweeney's Mole and Gopher Repellent Granules* (voles included). Need to put down where vole is active, then subsequent applications drive towards area you want vole to go.


----------



## Pedro built

I will give it a try also thanks


----------



## Tsmith

Decided to of course spend Earthday in the yard in what has turned into a gorgeous day here in the Garden State.

First edging of the year which is always a workout. Cut twice to bag up as many Annua heads as I could as they really make the lawn look like crap.

Dropped Jonathan Greens Magical and Love Your Lawn which is being watered in as we speak.

The KBG parts of my lawn that don't have any Annua look really nice and already thicker than at any point last year which was first year after Reno in fall of 2016.


----------



## wardconnor

I put down my pre emergent today. I added to it some humic acid and bifenthrin. Fist time using my franken sprayer. Felt good.


----------



## Alpine

Spot spray hairy bittercress with Ortho Clover, Chickweed and Oxalis Killer (CCO). Let it dry for a few hours then mowed / bagged the seed heads to prevent from spreading. Seems to be pretty aggressive this year


----------



## GoPre

Mowed for the first time with the new lawn striper. Put down PGR. (knock off Primo Maxx)Excited to see the results.


----------



## MarkAguglia

pennstater2005 said:


> Plans for today: Glyphosate weedy grass areas in front lawn. De thatch dead areas. Spray Tenacity except for dead areas. Spray Ortho insect barrier around home and shake out some ant barrier as well. Smoke some cheese and drink some beer. Play with kids.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar

Yesterday: threw down some GrubEx1.

Today: Went to go buy Mag-i-Cal, but got Bonide's Turf Turbo instead. Seems to have similar ingredients to Mag-i-Cal, and at $3 bag savings I think this'll be my go to lime going forward.


----------



## ericgautier

@chrismar what's Bonide's Turf Turbo derived from?


----------



## Sinclair

On the weekend:

1/2 yearly rate of prodiamine.
9-2-2 organic fert @ 8lbs/k
27-0-2 synthetic fert @ 1 lb/k

Grass is really waking up. Some rain and lots of sun coming this week. Might get first cut of the year in on Saturday.


----------



## Sinclair

Started work on the back yard.

Leveled out 1/3 of the yard, top dressed and seeded. Timing isn't great, but I have to do this in stages fencing off one area at a time from the dog. I don't need a 9/10 in the back, just something that isn't a mud pit in April, and dust bowl in August.

Mixed KBG and PRG.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> @chrismar what's Bonide's Turf Turbo derived from?


From the label & SDS:



> Calcium (Ca) ...................................................................... 38.00%
> Magnesium (Mg) .............................................................. 0.40%
> Minimum Calcium Carbonate (CaCO3) ............. 95.00%
> Minimum Magnesium Carbonate (MgCO3) ..... 0.40%
> Calcium Carbonate Equivalent (CCE) .................. 91%
> Effective Neutralizing Value (ENV) ........................... 88.27%
> Minimum ECCE .................................................................... 88.27%
> 
> Derived from calcitic and dolomitic limestone.
> 1,980 lbs = 1 ton standard lime
> Oregon Lime Score = 90.09
> 
> Composition/information on ingredients:
> Name: Calcium Carbonate Product Identifier: CAS 471-34-1 %: 90-100


----------



## ericgautier

@chrismar thanks! I'm not really good with this stuff, but looking at mag-i-cal, it is derived from calcium carbonate... any difference? If the Bonide stuff works as good I am also looking for cheaper alternatives.



> Calcium (Ca) ................................................................ 35.0%
> 1.0% Water Soluble Calcium (Ca)
> Derived From: Calcium Carbonate
> Also contains Non-plant food ingredients:
> 2% Humic Acid (derived from humus)
> 2% Polyhydroxycarboxylic Acids (derived from plant extracts)


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> @chrismar thanks! I'm not really good with this stuff, but looking at mag-i-cal, it is derived from calcium carbonate... any difference? If the Bonide stuff works as good I am also looking for cheaper alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calcium (Ca) ................................................................ 35.0%
> 1.0% Water Soluble Calcium (Ca)
> Derived From: Calcium Carbonate
> Also contains Non-plant food ingredients:
> 2% Humic Acid (derived from humus)
> 2% Polyhydroxycarboxylic Acids (derived from plant extracts)
Click to expand...

The SDS of both the bonide and JG are more similar than the label. Both list "Calcium Carbonate" as the ingredient. From the sieve info on the bonide label it appears as if the Turf Turbo might be finer, but that's not confirmed yet. I plan on putting it down this week or weekend, so I'll let you know then.


----------



## Ridgerunner

chrismar said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> @chrismar what's Bonide's Turf Turbo derived from?
> 
> 
> 
> From the label & SDS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calcium (Ca) ...................................................................... 38.00%
> Magnesium (Mg) .............................................................. 0.40%
> Minimum Calcium Carbonate (CaCO3) ............. 95.00%
> Minimum Magnesium Carbonate (MgCO3) ..... 0.40%
> Calcium Carbonate Equivalent (CCE) .................. 91%
> Effective Neutralizing Value (ENV) ........................... 88.27%
> Minimum ECCE .................................................................... 88.27%
> 
> Derived from calcitic and dolomitic limestone.
> 1,980 lbs = 1 ton standard lime
> Oregon Lime Score = 90.09
> 
> Composition/information on ingredients:
> Name: Calcium Carbonate Product Identifier: CAS 471-34-1 %: 90-100
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Those are impressive numbers. That's about as pure of a calcitic lime as you're going to find (1980# of product = 2000# of lime standard). Plus the fineness, 95% passes through a 100 mesh. It's cheaper than Mag-I- Cal and Solu-Cal??? That is a very good product, IMO.


----------



## chrismar

Ridgerunner said:


> Those are impressive numbers. That's about as pure of a calcitic lime as you're going to find (1980# of product = 2000# of lime standard). Plus the fineness, 95% passes through a 100 mesh. It's cheaper than Mag-I- Cal and Solu-Cal??? That is a very good product, IMO.


Nice! That's what I like to hear! $16 for 30# vs $19 for 18# of Mag-I-Cal.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Sinclair said:


> Started work on the back yard.
> 
> Leveled out 1/3 of the yard, top dressed and seeded. Timing isn't great, but I have to do this in stages fencing off one area at a time from the dog. I don't need a 9/10 in the back, just something that isn't a mud pit in April, and dust bowl in August.
> 
> Mixed KBG and PRG.


I hear you on this. I have a young lab and a 5 year old, so fencing off and seeding in sections is the only option.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I prefer products with "full disclosure" labels. I always liked Solu-Cal for purity and labeling. http://www.solu-cal.com/media/pdf/product-labels/11010 Solu-Cal 50lb label 2014 OMRI.pdf, but I think Bonide is every bit the equal. I'll have to look for it, thanks for posting.

Edit: fixed link.


----------



## stotea

A week ago yesterday, we had a record-setting blizzard with 17" of snow. Both days this weekend were 60F+! I raked some matted leaves in the backyard yesterday, and I noticed the grass that was underneath snow the longest was significantly greener than other areas. I also saw a young dandelion - it has begun! The forecast is looking good in terms of temps, so I'm going to try to get prodiamine down ASAP now that the snow is 99% gone.


----------



## Ridgerunner

@chrismar 
Fun Fact (and because I can't every do anything easy and shut my mouth):
For comparison, see the Pennington label. https://www.kellysolutions.com/eren...OIL_AMENDMENT__0_0_0_7_11_2014_3_58_45_PM.pdf
Kudos, to Pennington for full disclosure labeling, but notice besides the Mg content, that the carbonate portion isn't as pure. They "tweak" their product with hot lime (CaO) to improve CCE values.


----------



## Tsmith

Finally made the trip to pickup OceanGro today which I'll be doing again this weekend while it's still on sale.

Same conversations every year...You honor the April sale correct? I don't think so but let me check. No not that anyone is aware of, oh wait yes we do. How many bags? Wow you must have a big lawn...etc

I literally told them I'll be back this weekend but will have to go through all that again.


----------



## Powhatan

Put down another round of vole repellent granules. This ain't Motel 6® and I didn't leave a light on for you voles! :fight:

Next will be the vole crusher :spiteful:


----------



## social port

Powhatan said:


> This ain't Motel 6® and I didn't leave a light on for you voles!


Heck yeah.
Trapping is a popular intervention. I had vole (or something similar) problems last fall. I went to TSC and bought 'poison peanuts' and several solar-powered noise repellants. I am not saying that this strategy is the best or even smart. What I can tell you is that the problem ceased within days.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> I literally told them I'll be back this weekend but will have to go through all that again.


Hey, save us some. :lol:


----------



## social port

Tsmith said:


> I literally told them I'll be back this weekend but will have to go through all that again.


Enlarge your avatar. Print your avatar on a T-shirt. Begin wearing said T-shirt when making your OceanGro purchases. See if that creates some firmer memories for them. Problem solved 

(I really like that avatar, by the way)


----------



## zeus201

Low 70s today in Iowa, perfect day to mow. Sitting at 2inches now and like to verticut in coming week(s). Still feels weird mowing this short but I am going to try and stick with it.

Also found some grassy weeds at the edge of lot and gave them good ole' Round-up treatment.


----------



## Vols_fan08

Put in some new mulch and got the grass sitting at around 4 inches


----------



## glenmonte

Raked up some more chips from three areas I had stumps ground last fall. It's amazing how they rise to the surface after a big rain. And speaking of rain, had 3-4 inches the day after my Prodiamine a few weeks ago. Just a bit too much watering in, and wasn't sitting well with me, so I went with JG dimension/fertilizer yesterday, since I felt low on N, too.


----------



## ericgautier

@zeus201 @Vols_fan08 looking good guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrismar

Threw down some Turf Turbo at 9#/M, or 81 lbs across the front yard. (Earthway users: setting 20 is pretty much spot on for 9#/M with a single pass).

Turns out it looks very similar (color and prill size) to Mag-I-Cal.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally told them I'll be back this weekend but will have to go through all that again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, save us some. :lol:
Click to expand...

Funny you say that. I called the garden center in Whiting I buy from and called before heading down to make sure they had OceanGro in stock and lady who answered laughed and said yeah we have it as if to say they had plenty...I get there and they only have 22 bags left but supposedly getting more.


----------



## Tsmith

social port said:


> (I really like that avatar, by the way)


Get off my lawn!


----------



## ericgautier

chrismar said:


> Threw down some Turf Turbo at 9#/M, or 81 lbs across the front yard. (Earthway users: setting 20 is pretty much spot on for 9#/M with a single pass).
> 
> Turns out it looks very similar (color and prill size) to Mag-I-Cal.


Noted. Where did you purchase Turf Turbo btw? If around Bridgewater, I can swing by during lunch hour.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Noted. Where did you purchase Turf Turbo btw? If around Bridgewater, I can swing by during lunch hour.


Got it at Bardy Farms on Washington Valley Rd in Warren. Not too far from BW.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Applied air-8. Super dark stuff, I don't know whats in it but something sure is!


----------



## g-man

Where is a source of air-8 in small qty? I dont want 2.5 gallons of it. Just 40oz will do to try it once.


----------



## ericgautier

@GrassDaddy air-8 sounds interesting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jessehurlburt

g-man said:


> Where is a source of air-8 in small qty? I dont want 2.5 gallons of it. Just 40oz will do to try it once.


I'm sure you could find someone to split a jug with you in the Exchange thread, gman.


----------



## GrassDaddy

g-man said:


> Where is a source of air-8 in small qty? I dont want 2.5 gallons of it. Just 40oz will do to try it once.


I think the smallest is 1 gallon. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Ridgerunner

g-man said:


> Where is a source of air-8 in small qty? I dont want 2.5 gallons of it. Just 40oz will do to try it once.


You could brew your own. I think KOH is around $7/lb on Amazon and a 50# bag of humate (brown coal/Leonardite is $20 (for me).


----------



## g-man

Today I mowed. I finished at ~9pm, so it got dark. The 220E light helped.


----------



## j4c11

Vols_fan08 said:


>


I looked for this post for about an hour. I saw it earlier at work but couldn't post a reply, then I couldn't find it, and it's been bugging me ever since.

Vols_fan, check your mower blade. That grass is so shredded you might have it on backwards. If it's not backwards, it needs sharpening or replacing. Also, there's signs of fungus creeping in. I'd get some fungicide down asap and keep it going through summer. First year fescue is very susceptible and there may be nothing left of your lawn by June.


----------



## Powhatan

Noticed *Net Blotch* 'Helminthosporium' disease appearing in a small section that is in a morning shaded area. The cool Spring air temperatures, recent rain wetness, and reduced air movement are contributing to make the disease fungi active. I need to cut the grass lower from HOC 3.25" down to 3" once the lawn dries out to allow more air movement around the soil surface area.


----------



## ABC123

Picked up a Gm1000 for $350, only needs a bedknife. Its going to be a perfect backup for the 220sl.


----------



## Gibby

ABC123 said:


> Picked up a Gm1000 for $350, only needs a bedknife. Its going to be a perfect backup for the 220sl.


Dang, I want those kind of deals near me.


----------



## ericgautier

Gibby said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a Gm1000 for $350, only needs a bedknife. Its going to be a perfect backup for the 220sl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I want those kind of deals near me.
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## beastcivic

I just ducked out of work early to get my lawn mowed before the rain hits tonight. Pulled more undesirable weeds as I mowed, my lawn was riddled with crab/orchard/dallisgrass in past years. So I'm doing my best to pull what I see as it crops up. Still debating how to approach my Poa-A issue this fall, cool season weed in a cool season grass. I have about 35% of my yard covered in it. For now I'm just enjoying that my grass looks decent!


----------



## chrismar

Found some Bayer Advanced weed killer without triclopyr in it, so mixed it and some CCO up and went to town on all the clover, dandilion and whatever other non-grassy weeds I came across.


----------



## Miggity

I shoveled my terrace and re-read the prodiamine label for the third time this month. :roll:


----------



## ABC123

First mow of the season was today!


----------



## g-man

ABC123 said:


> First mow of the season was today!


Reel mow?


----------



## syntaxx

I mowed....and pondered what to do with this mess. There is k bg in there....


----------



## Ballistic

Tried out some new Oregon G5 blades and not sure if the shop ordered the wrong ones for me or what but they are going back..

Also sprayed some Carbaryl 4L Insecticide.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of the season was today!
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mow?
Click to expand...

 Not yet, I wish!
I have 30 days left to mow 4 acres with a ztr. Then it's dirt leveling and soil test/amending time for a fall renovation at the new place. Going to be a busy summer.


----------



## Gibby

Ballistic said:


> Tried out some new Oregon G5 blades and not sure if the shop ordered the wrong ones for me or what but they are going back..
> 
> Also sprayed some Carbaryl 4L Insecticide.


I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## Green

Powhatan said:


> Noticed *Net Blotch* 'Helminthosporium' disease appearing in a small section that is in a morning shaded area. The cool Spring air temperatures, recent rain wetness, and reduced air movement are contributing to make the disease fungi active. I need to cut the grass lower from HOC 3.25" down to 3" once the lawn dries out to allow more air movement around the soil surface area.




I think I'm seeing a frog in there...


----------



## Powhatan

Green said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed *Net Blotch* 'Helminthosporium' disease appearing in a small section that is in a morning shaded area. The cool Spring air temperatures, recent rain wetness, and reduced air movement are contributing to make the disease fungi active. I need to cut the grass lower from HOC 3.25" down to 3" once the lawn dries out to allow more air movement around the soil surface area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm seeing a frog in there...
Click to expand...

This tree frog was curious about the house :mrgreen:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I mowed the backyard at 3/4in and then overseeding with PRG. It is looking reaaally good


----------



## jessehurlburt

GrassDaddy said:


> I mowed the backyard at 3/4in and then overseeding with PRG. It is looking reaaally good


Just watched your video- looking good. Using that Double Eagle again? Tenacity for your prem since you're seeding?


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yes double eagle and haven't gotten around to tenacity so wish me luck lol been busy my daughter is in a ballet so schedule is crazy right now


----------



## Butter

I mowed.


----------



## GoPre

wayneschmagel said:


> I mowed.


WOW!


----------



## ericgautier

wayneschmagel said:


> I mowed.


 :shock: niiiicee!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

wayneschmagel said:


> I mowed.


Yowza!!! :shock:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I love the double/single look!


----------



## chrismar

Moved my dfw_wand to my new 20v sprayer. Gave it a test run. Took a little while to prime, but eventually started working. What a joy it is to not have to pump. My other arm didn't know what to do!


----------



## probasestealer

Mowed after a week of rain.

Tenacity bleaching in several spots


----------



## Powhatan

probasestealer said:


> Mowed after a week of rain.
> 
> Tenacity bleaching in several spots


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Yesterday, fired up the irrigation. Late in the evening I spotted something that looks like poa t in the side yard. I will hit it with round up today.


----------



## ericgautier

Mixed up ORTHO Weed B Gon 1-Gallon Weed Killer Plus Crabgrass Control + Tenacity (2 tsp) and sprayed more weeds.


----------



## chrismar

Trimmed, mowed and blowed the front and back.

The front's still waking up, but it was nice leveling off and tidying up everything.

The back is a nightmare. Tons of dandelions, clover, triv and poa. I sprayed a cocktail of 2,4-D and triclopyr 3 days ago and the clover and dandelions are in overdrive thanks to the "meds".

We'll see how it goes. Maybe I'll nuke it and reno.... hmmmm (not this year, and probably not next, but we'll see).


----------



## pennstater2005

Just mowed the front. Still haven't mowed the back, side, or island.


----------



## pyroron

admired how dark blue green I have my lawn already while my whole subdivisions is all yellow still


----------



## Powhatan

Assembled a compost tumbler. I plan to hot compost kitchen scraps, coffee grounds, shredded paper sheets, paper bags, lawn hand pulled weeds, and whatever else that's allowed.

Shoved small drainage rocks down all the vole holes I could find around the perimeter of lawn. We'll see if no new holes appear to confirm that the vole repellant applications I put down did their job.

Mowed @ HOC 3.25". I wanted to cut lower to 3" to allow more air movement, but that would mean removing more than the 1/3 rule this time, so another cut later in the week to lower.


----------



## g-man

Mowed in two directions. Continue to redefine the mulch areas in the back. Adjuats some downspouts. Fixed some edge pavers. Threw the remaining coffee grounds. Checked irrigation. Applied pgr (0.4oz rate) in the dark!












The dog approves of the 1in hoc. (FYI the picture was taken prior to pgr)


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Yesterday marked the end of the season for my winter hobby of FIRST Robotics. Lots and lots of unread posts here since the lawn hobby has been in deep hibernation for over four months!

Last night marked the transition away from winter activities for me -- summerized the snowblower and took the winter tires off the cars. (Even though we encountered snow flurries driving on Saturday night!)

In my neighborhood, Forsythia just started blooming a few days ago -- time to get the new-to-me (previously used) push sprayer working...


----------



## ericgautier

@g-man lawn is looking sweet!


----------



## ericgautier

@ken-n-nancy welcome back from hibernation.  Looking forward to your post in the upcoming "lawn" months.


----------



## pennstater2005

@g-man

Lawn looks amazing! Your grass type is listed as Northern mix. What exactly is it?


----------



## kolbasz

mowed again at 1.5" (likely last time), applied prodiamine at .37oz/M rate


----------



## g-man

pennstater2005 said:


> @g-man
> 
> Lawn looks amazing! Your grass type is listed as Northern mix. What exactly is it?


The front is KBG (planted from sod by the builder). For the back, originally the builder used a contractor mix planted in april. I knew that it was not going to survive plus I wanted to do the patio. After the patio construction and the brutal summer, I seeded a KBG blend from a sod farm near me and use some of their sod for erosion control. Some of the PRG/TTTF from the builder seeds did survive. But the TTTF is not liking the 1in hoc, so it might go away. Therefore, it is a NoMix.

I want to reno the back to kbg, but I need the little one to be older, so I could focus on it.


----------



## GoPre

Put down cracked corn at approx. 25lbs/k.

Looks like the PGR is working, both as suppressant and tillering encouragement...or maybe I'm just hopeful.


----------



## kolbasz

Made a mess


----------



## FlyMike

I couldn't pass up GrubEx for $5/bag so I put some down and tried out some Ironite. I'm surprised at how quick of a color response it has.


----------



## IaHawk

I just enjoyed my first mow of the season and popped my Milo cherry!


----------



## g-man

I played soccer(fútbol) with the kids and neighbor kid. The 1in hoc is really nice for soccer(fútbol).


----------



## Budstl

Backflow tested and irrigation turned on today. Also sprayed rgs and humic 12 on the lawn.


----------



## pennstater2005

Nothing much today. Still planning out some leveling for the front yard over the new few months. Need to do a little more manual de thatching in the back before seeding this weekend.


----------



## IaHawk

g-man said:


> I played soccer(fútbol) with the kids and neighbor kid. The 1in hoc is really nice for soccer(fútbol).


I can't wait to get the lawn thick enough to mow lower then 3.5-4 inches. We play quite a bit of soccer and the longer grass slows down the game! Well, that and the bumps. I've been reading up on topdressing to try and get it leveled out.


----------



## iowa jim

Welcome Iahawk to the forum ,a lot of good information on this forum. I also did my first mow today at 2", had to go that low just to get any grass to cut . I was dying to try out my new John deere x370. I loved it.


----------



## chrismar

Threw down 315 lbs of OceanGro across the front and back and some thrown into the beds for the shrubbery.


----------



## JohnP

IaHawk said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played soccer(fútbol) with the kids and neighbor kid. The 1in hoc is really nice for soccer(fútbol).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get the lawn thick enough to mow lower then 3.5-4 inches. We play quite a bit of soccer and the longer grass slows down the game! Well, that and the bumps. I've been reading up on topdressing to try and get it leveled out.
Click to expand...

Wooh! Love the name! Welcome to the forum @IaHawk!

@iowa jim My dad lives in Waterloo...and is named Jim....so it's always super weird seeing your name scroll by.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Past Saturday - 2nd mow of the season. Then laid down Milo 30 days after 10-10-10.

Monday + irrigation got turned on. 30 days later than in past years.

Lawn perking up now regularly & winter kill spots coming back with the nearby fescue coming to the rescue!


----------



## chrismar

Looks like all my endless summer hydrangea canes died over the winter. Luckily some new canes are emerging from the base, so I cut down all the dry crusty ones to give the new ones some more light and help them thrive. Strangely the limelight hydrangeas didn't die back so they're leafing out just fine on all their existing canes.

We're expexting some above average temps (mid to upper 80s) for the next few days and no rain in sight, so will likely fire up the irrigation very soon.


----------



## Green

Started spraying my first app of PGR this year. Only had time to do the side front. I decided to go with a very low rate (0.2oz/1,000 square feet, which is 25% of the normal KBG rate). I did this based on good results using the 1/2 and 1/3 rates last year. I just want a slight regulatory effect this time...not even as pronounced as with the 1/3 rate. There was a tiny bit of fertilizer left in the sprayer (probably enough for 0.1 lb/M of N on 150 square feet), so I just added the PGR mix on top of it and mixed it all together, and applied to 1,750 square feet with two passes and a tiny bit left over after.


----------



## Powhatan

It was a hot 93F today. I mowed @ HOC 3.25", could of gone to 3" but with the temperatures getting warmer I figured it best not to go lower. The Lespedeza weeds are popping up in the gravel road ditch in front of the house, but they haven't made their appearance in the lawn (yet).

Last Sunday I put small drainage rocks down all the vole holes I could find, about 45 total. Checking today, I noticed 3 new holes and the rest still had the rocks in them. Since the critters are still active, I put down a generous helping of vole repellent.

Grass is looking very healthy, even the KY-31 that germinated Mar 1. I haven't irrigated, it's been snow melt and rain supplying the water. Nice now, but come the heat and drought during Jul/Aug the grass will probably be dormant.


----------



## Green

kolbasz said:


> Made a mess


What the...?

Do tell. Why do I suspect it has something to do with Triv?


----------



## kolbasz

Green said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the...?
> 
> Do tell. Why do I suspect it has something to do with Triv?
Click to expand...

of course. that or something else that didn't belong. had a bunch of patches of grass lighter in color that did not match the rest, so started with the glyphosphate. I didnt want to mess around, so I just went for it. There are more patches, but I decided to restrain myself.

On a good note, one of the neighbors stopped and said the yard looked good. I laughed because it was swiss cheese, but still appreciated the fact that someone recognizes my hard work, especially considering some of the lawns out there.


----------



## g-man

Last night, gave it a mow ahead of a much needed rain. Bench hoc 1in. Pgr started to kick in. I think it is time for some nitrogen.


----------



## pennstater2005

Backyard has poa annua and triv although it is darkening. I didn't put down a fall or spring pre m. This whole area will be up for a renovation.

Although I'll likely do another 2500 square foot section right beside last year's.


----------



## DT1986

Took a photo from my bedroom. Needless to say I have some ways to go before I get my lawn in decent shape. My lawn's on the left by the way. The bare spots you see is because I took to gyphosate last fall on wild violet growing throughout my lawn. Just couldn't kill it with over the counter weed control so I nuked it. I seeded the bare spots last Saturday with a KBG/PRG mix from a local sod farm. Day 6 now and still no germination. We have been getting 20c (68) temperatures up here in Toronto, Canada this week so it's ideal conditions for seeding.

My lawn is new by the way as in I seeded it fro scratch last summer. It's just been through it's first winter so I'll give it some time to green up. Applied Milorganite at 10Lb per 1000 sqft last Saturday. Still weak results. I'll wait and see.

Being dominated by my neighbour to the right (BBadley). He takes good care of his lawn.


----------



## g-man

@DT1986 welcome. For wild violet, active ingredient triclopyr works. In the usa, it is sold as Weed b Gon CCO. Kbg spreads once it is growing, so it should cover those bare spots.


----------



## DT1986

thanks @g-man will make sure to pick one up the next time i am state-side.


----------



## ericgautier

Another hot day here in Jersey so I decided to hook up the hose end timer to run the sprinkler for a little bit. The base unit was spewing water everywhere. Seems the gaskets or seals broke on it. Sucks. Will contact manufacturer for any warranty options. They were stored inside the house (not in the shed or garage).


----------



## Tsmith

Edged, cut and bagged yesterday before dropping the first app of OceanGro for the year followed by a much needed watering as temps last couple days have been higher than average but drop down to normal after today for at least the next week.

We went from daily temps in the 40's to the high 80's almost over night. Don't think I've ever had to run my AC this early before.


----------



## chrisben

@Powhatan never thought I'd say this, but that Ky31 monostand is looking real nice!


----------



## pennstater2005

Will mow the front this afternoon. Then hopefully seed bare areas tomorrow followed up with Tenacity over entire yard. Hoping the new Teejet works out well.


----------



## jessehurlburt

I sprayed dandelions and plantains and put down my first fert app 20-0-3. Day 6 since my seeding of some dead spots, nothing yet..


----------



## ericgautier

@jessehurlburt what seeds did you end up putting down?


----------



## jessehurlburt

ericgautier said:


> @jessehurlburt what seeds did you end up putting down?


Hey Eric-

I used an Agway brand of three tall fescue varieties including inferno. Nothing too crazy- this is my low input area. I always get antsy waiting for it to pop! Another week or so and I should be seeing a good amount of germination. The last three days in the lows 80s has definitely helped warm the soil.


----------



## ericgautier

Was able to get a mow in before it got dark. :banana:


----------



## beastcivic

Mowed again, went a different direction this time. Usually I go left to right, or at a 45 degree angle from the street. Today I went perpendicular to the street and carried it all the way into the back yard (the back is fenced in and has lots of beds and other obstacles so it usually gets mowed in a random shaped concentric circle.)


----------



## pennstater2005

Found a Feed supply store about 8 miles from me that I didn't know was there. 50# of urea for $13 :thumbup:

And that's the most expensive. All other fertilizers including starter, different balanced, and a few 10-5-5 type varieties all $12 and under.


----------



## Alpine

Got alot done today - first mowing of the season, then applied GrubEx. After that dropped Milorganite along with 0-0-50 SOP. Fertilized the perrenials in the garden beds. Turn on the sprinklers - just wanted to make sure they were OK after the winter. Expecting some rain tomorrow to water everything in.


----------



## g-man

Mowed at 1in. Pgr is kicking in.

Gave it some nitrogen plus p and K.


----------



## gene_stl

Been very busy with the lawn.

Had a tree service come out and remove a 100 foot tall sweet gum , the only one on the property. Also a Walnut and some other trees. They deadwooded the oaks and sugar maples and took out a huge diameter silver maple that was hollow.

They did have some pretty heavy equipment on the lawn both front and rear which caused compaction even though they used lots of mats. I may have to do some leveling.

Ran the aerator in the front and sides. What a hellish contraption. It's like taking a beating.

Put new blades on the Hustler and mowed. they torque to 118 foot lbs. warshed it.

Relocated all my property stakes and marked them at the curbs and also put in a couple of 100 foot marks.
Then checked speed of Lesco Chariot (2mph)

Assembled the SprayerMate and used it the first time on the front and one small side. Sprayed a mix of Tenacity, Q4Plus with a little added quinclorac. I did an early fertilization with Lesco starter right after I got the Lesco Chariot spreader and the lawn is very green. I don't really know what kind of grass it is Heinz 57. I hope I don't wake up tomorrow and the lawn is totally white. I used Lesco sticker spreader. It is very viscous and hard to dissolve (3 oz/ten gallon) Used 50 psi. It worked great.
Checked timing /flow rate while flushing it after. Did two loads and two flushes. Battery held up fine.

I would just like to give a shout out to Gregson Clark. One of the nozzles on the boom snapped a hose barb in schipping. I discovered this last weekend when I finally dug into it to start assembling it. I called them monday morning and I had the new nozzle on Wednesday. Very quick. Also I told them I wanted a set of XR nozzles and they were out of stock. But they were on my porch today. (I don't know when the mailman dropped the parcel off. I would have preferred to use the XRs with the herbicides I sprayed. but I will be out there again tomorrow.)

That first dose of Starter (100 lbs on about 20,000 sq ft) really made the grass come to life when the weather finally got warm.


----------



## glenmonte

Edge-mow at 4 inches-trim-blow, which is my standard routine.

Then bug b gon, milorganite for a little less than 1 lb/k, and weed spray (I'd rather spray in between cuts, but that's not likely). I used Tenacity and 2-4d/dicamba etc plus a surfactant.

Wanted a backpack instead of a 1 gal hand can, and since I'm for instant gratification, it was the Echo from HD or Husqvarna from Lowes. Went with the Husqvarna and very happy with it.


----------



## ericgautier

Threw down some fert and planted some perennials with the kids.


----------



## wardconnor

Yesterday I vacuumed the lawn. Today I put down PGR iron and humic acid.


----------



## BrettWayne

Gave the lawn a cut .. View from front porch


----------



## ABC123

Mowed and worked on a homemade push sprayer. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## zeus201

PGR + FAS front yard. Tenacity spot spray backyard.


----------



## Butter

Front and side yard put down Milorganite and "watered it in" with RGS.
Mowed the Polo Grounds.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Put down a mix of org, syn, and MOP. Yes, I know SOP is better but gotta use up what I have. Sprayed kelp4less mix of humic/fulvic/kelp blend. Any thoughts on this vs RGS? This was 1/4 the price and RGS wasn't available yet to homeowners. They don't list the mix ratio of the 3 so I assume it is even? Maybe 3% of each?


----------



## jessehurlburt

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Put down a mix of org, syn, and MOP. Yes, I know SOP is better but gotta use up what I have. Sprayed kelp4less mix of humic/fulvic/kelp blend. Any thoughts on this vs RGS? This was 1/4 the price and RGS wasn't available yet to homeowners. They don't list the mix ratio of the 3 so I assume it is even? Maybe 3% of each?


I was just checking out this humic/fulvic/kelp blend. You spray this? What rates do you use?


----------



## chrismar

Yesterday: Mowed and blowed. Turned up the irrigation and adjusted the heads. Got acquainted with Rachio's new app interface.

This morning: Started edging out a new bed around the shed.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

jessehurlburt said:


> I was just checking out this humic/fulvic/kelp blend. You spray this? What rates do you use?


I mix .5 lbs with water to make 1 gallon concentrate. In their video, they mix this amount to make a concentrate. Then I spray at 3 oz /M, same as RGS. This makes it a 3% humic/3%fulvic/3%kelp mix, assuming they blended even amounts of each product. They don't list their mixture on their site. I spray this once a month at the same time I spread my granular fert. You could mix with liquid fert if you want to. I also don't do this when I spray herbicides since I heard it can reduce the efficacy of them when mixed with humates. I wait 1-2 weeks to spray herbicides.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just checking out this humic/fulvic/kelp blend. You spray this? What rates do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I mix .5 lbs with water to make 1 gallon concentrate. In their video, they mix this amount to make a concentrate. Then I spray at 3 oz /M, same as RGS. This makes it a 3% humic/3%fulvic/3%kelp mix, assuming they blended even amounts of each product. They don't list their mixture on their site. I spray this once a month at the same time I spread my granular fert. You could mix with liquid fert if you want to. I also don't do this when I spray herbicides since I heard it can reduce the efficacy of them when mixed with humates. I wait 1-2 weeks to spray herbicides.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thank you! I bought a pound for $22 shipped to give this a try. Seems like a great deal considering how far this will go.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

jessehurlburt said:


> Awesome, thank you! I bought a pound for $22 shipped to give this a try. Seems like a great deal considering how far this will go.


Cool. I got 5 lbs on sale for $55 so that's 10 gal of concentrate vs RGS at 5 gal for $100. I wanted to try RGS but LCN and GCI didn't carry it yet so... Now I have so much, but since it is dry, it should last a long time. Also, I mix 1 gallon and that lasts me about a year. I guess you could break it down and mix a tiny amount of the dry powder per application instead of mixing a 1 gal liquid concentrate. If my math serves me right, that would be 0.1875 oz per M. Maybe that needs to be measured in grams... So, yes, 1 lb or 16 oz will go a long way...


----------



## g-man

chrismar said:


> Yesterday: Mowed and blowed. Turned up the irrigation and adjusted the heads. Got acquainted with Rachio's new app interface.
> 
> This morning: Started edging out a new bed around the shed.


One new feature that I liked is that now you could tell it when to stop a flex schedule. So it starts at whatever time it needs to end at sunrise or a specific time. I found out about that yesterday.


----------



## chrismar

g-man said:


> One new feature that I liked is that now you could tell it when to stop a flex schedule. So it starts at whatever time it needs to end at sunrise or a specific time. I found out about that yesterday.


I noticed that yesterday as well. I tried it for giggles, and it wanted to start watering at 8:30 PM to get all my zones done by sunrise. Once school's out it's quite common for us to still be outside at 8:30, so I set it back to start at my normal midnight. It still finishes up by 8/8:30 AM, so close enough.


----------



## Lawnfreak

At what rate do you usually apply urea?


----------



## chrismar

Lawnfreak said:


> At what rate do you usually apply urea?


Depends on how much nitrogen you want. For 1/2 lb nitrogen per 1,000 SF use about 1 lb of urea.


----------



## kolbasz

over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M

The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"

I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.


----------



## pennstater2005

ABC123 said:


> Mowed and worked on a homemade push sprayer. :thumbup: :lol:


I love the sprayer! I assume you'll be attaching a boom somehow? I'll be following. I'm looking for something but don't like the current options on the market. And the ones I do like are, of course, crazy expensive!


----------



## LawnNerd

Watered. Just over 2 weeks no rain, mid 80's and i saw the lawn getting a blue haze in spots yesterday.


----------



## Powhatan

LawnNerd said:


> Watered. Just over 2 weeks no rain, mid 80's and i saw the lawn getting a blue haze in spots yesterday.


Yesterday's rain must of missed you. We got lucky and received almost 1", looks like the grass shot up 1/2" overnight.


----------



## zeus201

kolbasz said:


> over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M
> 
> The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"
> 
> I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.


My wife just shakes her head at me.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled some Dog Fennel weeds. The mesotrione pre-em was supposed to control that.

Noticed a few Sericea Lespedeza weeds appearing in the front yard near the gravel road, suckers are hard to pull due to deep root system, soil needs to be moist for easier pull.

TTTF going to seed


----------



## LawnNerd

Powhatan said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watered. Just over 2 weeks no rain, mid 80's and i saw the lawn getting a blue haze in spots yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's rain must of missed you. We got lucky and received almost 1", looks like the grass shot up 1/2" overnight.
Click to expand...

I got 5 minute shower that measured a whopping .02" . Needless to say it was pretty lack luster...


----------



## jessehurlburt

zeus201 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M
> 
> The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"
> 
> I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just shakes her head at me.
Click to expand...

My wife asked me if I "was still on that lawn forum"? I said, "yes I am, would you rather I look at porn"? She replied, "At least you'd be done quicker!"


----------



## LawnNerd

kolbasz said:


> over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M
> 
> The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"
> 
> I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.


Wait till she see's the Tenacity turn something white. Mine used to ask "Is that the stuff that turns it white?" I knew there was only one way to combat that. Information overload. Now she doesn't ask because she doesn't want to get me started. :twisted:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Seeded bare areas, applied Lesco starter fertilizer @ 2lb per 1000, top dressed with peat moss, and blanket sprayed Tenacity at .5oz/M rate to kill off bentgrass. Plan to do a second app in 2.5 weeks and throw down Milo at over 1 lb N on Memorial Day.


----------



## Dom2123

Finally spring is back with us in Quebec.
I did the first step of my project for this year, starting to level our backyard and seeding.
After a first application of fertiliser last week, i did the first cut of grass for the front yard.
Still more to come but it's early in the season for us!!!


----------



## ABC123

pennstater2005 said:


> I love the sprayer! I assume you'll be attaching a boom somehow? I'll be following. I'm looking for something but don't like the current options on the market. And the ones I do like are, of course, crazy expensive!


Thanks! I'll be making a 3 nozzle boom 20in hight and 20in apart. My mowers are all 21-20in so it should make it for very simple and efficient applications. So far I've got about $80 into it and I'll need about $80 more to make the boom. :thumbup:

I agree, what's on the market is rather expensive and not exactly what I'm looking for given I'd have to modify it anyways.

If you look for a jogging stroller or a 3 wheel stroller it would be a great frame for a build. I mean it's not going to be pretty, but at least it should be efficient.


----------



## Turfguy93

MarkAguglia said:


> Seeded bare areas, applied Lesco starter fertilizer @ 2lb per 1000, top dressed with peat moss, and blanket sprayed Tenacity at .5oz/M rate to kill off bentgrass. Plan to do a second app in 2.5 weeks and throw down Milo at over 1 lb N on Memorial Day.


Did you mean .5oz/A?


----------



## pennstater2005

Watered in the newly seeded bare spots. Forgot to add the starter fertilizer. Can I add it on top of the peat with any hope of it making it into the soil? I would water it in immediately.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

pennstater2005 said:


> Watered in the newly seeded bare spots. Forgot to add the starter fertilizer. Can I add it on top of the peat with any hope of it making it into the soil? I would water it in immediately.


Sure! Assuming it's not labeled as an organic starter fert. The synthetic ferts are water soluble. Go for it!


----------



## g-man

^ what he said. +1


----------



## pennstater2005

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watered in the newly seeded bare spots. Forgot to add the starter fertilizer. Can I add it on top of the peat with any hope of it making it into the soil? I would water it in immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! Assuming it's not labeled as an organic starter fert. The synthetic ferts are water soluble. Go for it!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Not organic so I'll get it down in the morning and water it in. Also forgot the soil moist crystals I bought.

I must've been in a hurry :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia

Turfguy93 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeded bare areas, applied Lesco starter fertilizer @ 2lb per 1000, top dressed with peat moss, and blanket sprayed Tenacity at .5oz/M rate to kill off bentgrass. Plan to do a second app in 2.5 weeks and throw down Milo at over 1 lb N on Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean .5oz/A?
Click to expand...

Yeah, acre. Whoops.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

What do you think about thoes soil moist crystals? Better than peat moss?


----------



## pennstater2005

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> What do you think about thoes soil moist crystals? Better than peat moss?


I usually mix the seed, starter fert, and soil moist crystals altogether in a bucket before I spread it. Then cover it with peat moss. The crystals do seem to help if I can only water once a day. They swell up pretty large with a watering and then slowly release water back into the soil.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Moved some bluegrass plugs today. Man the bewitched has developed some pretty deep roots already. Here's a shot of one of the plugs.


----------



## kolbasz

LawnNerd said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M
> 
> The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"
> 
> I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till she see's the Tenacity turn something white. Mine used to ask "Is that the stuff that turns it white?" I knew there was only one way to combat that. Information overload. Now she doesn't ask because she doesn't want to get me started. :twisted:
Click to expand...

So it is kind of an interesting story.

As I sprayed pgr the kids were washing my car so I skipped a section where they were spraying the grass. In the end, I ran out and never sprayed the section. I started telling my wife how it will be a good experiment comparing the section of grass to the rest, explaining the PGR.

She looked at me and said, I don't care...

The best sell on pgr right now is fewer cuts. We will see how it plays out. It is growing a lot at the moment


----------



## Lawnfreak

Watered tonight and I am seeing the first sprouts of the seeding I did where the playset sat. Planning on a urea application tomorrow night.


----------



## LawnNerd

kolbasz said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> over the weekend, I raised things up to 2" HOC, applied a blanket spray of tenacity and did my first ever PGR application at .5oz/M
> 
> The wife asked as I was about to start, "now none of what you are spraying is going to kill any more of the grass, right?"
> 
> I guess she doesn't like the patches from previous glyphosphate applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till she see's the Tenacity turn something white. Mine used to ask "Is that the stuff that turns it white?" I knew there was only one way to combat that. Information overload. Now she doesn't ask because she doesn't want to get me started. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it is kind of an interesting story.
> 
> As I sprayed pgr the kids were washing my car so I skipped a section where they were spraying the grass. In the end, I ran out and never sprayed the section. I started telling my wife how it will be a good experiment comparing the section of grass to the rest, explaining the PGR.
> 
> She looked at me and said, I don't care...
> 
> The best sell on pgr right now is fewer cuts. We will see how it plays out. It is growing a lot at the moment
Click to expand...

Lol, pretty soon she'll just stop asking.


----------



## ericgautier

@SNOWBOB11 that plug looks very healthy! Nice job.


----------



## jonthepain

> I also don't do this when I spray herbicides since I heard it can reduce the efficacy of them when mixed with humates.


That has been my experience


----------



## Tsmith

Cut and bagged today and I'll prob be bagging throughout the spring due to the Annua battle but if that wasn't enough my KBG is now seeding which it didn't do at all last year or the previous year when I had my TTTF KBG mix before my Reno in 2016.

If only a lawn of seedheads is what we all wanted


----------



## g-man

Hand pulled some POA a from the side yard. My overlaps are not good. I need to go back to dye.

I mowed at 1in. We went from winter to full on summer. It is getting very dry. Neighbors lawns are ash green looking from all the fertilizer and no rain/irrigation.

I noticed a strip of lawn growing taller than the rest. Another overlap screw up this time with pgr. I need to go back to using dye.


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> I noticed a strip of lawn growing taller than the rest. Another overlap screw up this time with pgr. I need to go back to using dye.


At least you know the PGR is working. :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Cut and bagged today and I'll prob be bagging throughout the spring due to the Annua battle but if that wasn't enough my KBG is now seeding which it didn't do at all last year or the previous year when I had my TTTF KBG mix before my Reno in 2016.
> 
> If only a lawn of seedheads is what we all wanted


You are ahead of me. No seedheads here yet. Hoping to apply PGR before it happens.


----------



## Buddy

Spread 3.5 tons of mason sand for a leveling on my side and front yard. Need to pickup another ton or so to complete one more side.


----------



## Sinclair

Mowed @ 3 1/4" last night. Felt great!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Seedheads everywhere for me. Looks like they are all popping. Poa is starting to fade. I will say goodbye to my lawn today for 10 days as I'm headed south to get married. The soon to be other in law will be watering plants, and my buddy is going to mow next week.

He is nervous about cutting my lawn. Not nearly as nervous as I am though.


----------



## ericgautier

@Jconnelly6b enjoy man!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks great @Sinclair. Your much further along than I am. My bewitched is taking forever to really start growing. Did you get your pre e down yet?


----------



## Powhatan

Hand pulled some weeds and deposited them into the compost tumbler. Mulch mowed, raised HOC to 3.5" to stay within the 1/3 rule. Cut down a small sweet gum tree in the front yard that for some reason decided to wilt over, no loss there, got gazillion sweet gum trees in the surrounding woods. Cleared weeds from the gravel road ditch area using a grass whip (double edge) wacker, a swinging good time. :banana:


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks @SNOWBOB11.

Yes, I put down a 1/2 annual rate of prodiamine right after the glaciers receded a few weeks ago. I probed all over and my soil temp was in the high 40's / low 50's. I'm noticing crab grass starting to fill in now along the city street curbs as I drive south to work.

I've applied two full rates of 9-2-2 Organic from Home Hardware (April 1, and May 1), and hand sprinkled urea in spots thinned by snow mold.


----------



## Robby501

I watered in some newly-seeded areas and took some time early this morning to admire the fruits of my labour when I spent 3 whole days scarifying by hand removing at least 4 years worth of moss & thatch build-up....My lawn was hella bare after doing this, but it has since recovered better than I ever hoped. Absolutely perfect growing conditions here in SE England right now with plenty of strong sun after a very wet late winter/early spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sinclair said:


> Thanks @SNOWBOB11.
> 
> Yes, I put down a 1/2 annual rate of prodiamine right after the glaciers receded a few weeks ago. I probed all over and my soil temp was in the high 40's / low 50's. I'm noticing crab grass starting to fill in now along the city street curbs as I drive south to work.
> 
> I've applied two full rates of 9-2-2 Organic from Home Hardware (April 1, and May 1), and hand sprinkled urea in spots thinned by snow mold.


Cool, I'd love to know what you think of the organic fert as the season progresses.


----------



## Pete1313

Sinclair said:


> Mowed @ 3 1/4" last night. Felt great!


Felt great and looks great!


----------



## Togo

Got out of work early so got a chance to give the yard a quick mow. It grew a lot for only being 5 days since the last cut.

Noticed that the Poa A is still trying to grow out of the tenacity after two treatments (the last one being 8 days ago). Does Poa A usually take more than 3 treatments? I'll likely apply a third time this weekend.


----------



## g-man

3 or 4 is normal for me.


----------



## Togo

g-man said:


> 3 or 4 is normal for me.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GoPre

Mowed. Noticed some Poa A. So I bagged.

Been 9 days since my first Tenacity app. I have wayyyy more triv than I thought. Super discouraged.


----------



## mmacejko

Mowed and Milo. Also, planted some flowers ( not in lawn...).


----------



## Ridgerunner

FINALLY. Found a local source for 12-0-12. I'm set for the season.


----------



## ericgautier

Edged, trimmed and mowed after work.


----------



## NikeFace

Mowed, edged, kelp, and sprayed a few broadleaf weeds.

Then I took it all in over an IPA...

I haven't posted any pics to the site yet, but I'm excited to share what you have all helped me achieve.


----------



## g-man

Mowed in 30 degree diagonal. It has that Fenway park look.

Dropped 0.25lb N of AS. Planted flowers around the mulch bed of one of the trees before it got too dark to see outside.


----------



## Togo

Picked up some annuals to add to my beds this and got most of what I wanted placed and planted. Applied a half bag rate of BS to the lawn as well as some lime and SOP @ 1lb K per M.

Tomorrow it's supposed to rain on and off all day so nothing planned outdoors.


----------



## Rule11

Thatched my back yard to start that project now. Picked up new MP Rotators for a 3 year replacement rotation for the front and back. Front looks great, just hope I can get the back to that tier 3 level in under the 3 years it took for the front.


----------



## TLFU

I've 1/3 - 1/4 newly reno'ed lawn infested with quackgrass. Planned to paint glypho today/tomorrow. Rain this wknd + everyday next week. arghh! The blades are growing more and more everyday..


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed and took a quick ph test. It's somewhere between 6 and 7.


----------



## LawnNerd

Sprayed 1st round on pgr today. Of course it was 90° today, so no Nitrogen or Iron. Just straight pgr.

Failed my math today. Somewhere i goofed and confused myself and only put down .1oz per k, so i had to spray a second time with .3oz per k to make it an even .4. Oopsies.


----------



## Powhatan

Hot 95F with no wind today, but that didn't stop me from doing lawn care. 

Cleaned off the oak tree catkins from roof gutter guards. Fed the compost tumbler. Mulch mowed @ HOC 3.5". Put down Scotts GrubEx 29lb & BAYER ADVANCED Complete Insect (includes ticks) Killer granules 20lb mixed together, spreader setting 3.7#/perM, watered in to activate. Already ticks are bad again this year.

Finally saw what has been making these quarter size holes around the permitter of my lawn near the woods, these are wolf spider holes. I just happened to be looking down at a hole, the one in the picture, and noticed a spider scurrying down into it. Now that I know what it is, I can see their reflective eyes at night using a flashlight. I had mistakenly thought these holes were made by voles. Apparently, wolf spiders are the only spiders to make holes in the ground without a noticeable web.


----------



## Rule11

Replaced a few nozzles.


----------



## g-man

It was Mothers Day, but I still managed to do some stuff in the yard, while also watching the kids. Tripled flushed the JD transfer case. I dont think it was ever replaced. Continued redefining edges for mulch beds.

Tomorrow is GDD 300 for the Tnex.


----------



## GoPre

Sprayed my 2nd Tenacity app. (14 days) Really trying to stress the Triv to see if I can encourage *** to outcompete. The Tenacity lighting up the Triv has humbled me.

Second app of PGR will be down sometime this week, too.


----------



## g-man

Mow, trimmed, edged. Sprayed PGR at 0.5 rate. Wind was a challenge. We had gusts up to 17mph. I waited until it was getting dark and finished just in time.


----------



## chrismar

Trimmed, mowed and blowed yesterday. Need to find some time to spray PGR, but there's rain in the forecast for the next 6+ days. Boo!


----------



## zeus201

Milo applied at half rate.

FYI - anyone in the central Iowa area, Mills Fleet Farm in Ankeny had Milo on sale for $6 / bag yesterday. I bought "several" bag lol


----------



## Tsmith

Double cut and bagged yesterday as I had to break the 1/3 rule after all the rain this weekend and prob will again with more rain on the way and no idea when I'll get to cut again. Noticed a lot of small brownish mushrooms all over which are new as whenever I previously had shrooms they were the bigger whiter variety. Not concerned just kind of odd looking.

Was hoping to get a serenade app in before the rain today but don't think that's happening.


----------



## MikeD

Tried some double fat single stripes..


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

MikeD said:


> Tried some double fat single stripes..


 :shock: the color.....


----------



## Lawnfreak

Noticed this brown spot pop up in my front yard and I noticed one in the back yard does anyone know what this would be from?


----------



## BrettWayne

Mowed while I had a break from the rain.


----------



## nocsious

I put some Fame down yesterday and decided play the waiting game on the 30% chance of a thunderstorm today. I threw in the towel and turned on the sprinklers at 4pm and then it proceeded to rain tonight at 8pm....


----------



## Rule11

Got my front roller for my 25" reel and laid down some lines for the first time. I so look forward to nailing these other unwanted species soon.


----------



## ericgautier

Absolutely nothing the past few days. It has been raining here in NJ non stop. Going to have to triple cut by the time the rain stops.


----------



## chrismar

ericgautier said:


> Absolutely nothing the past few days. It has been raining here in NJ non stop. Going to have to triple cut by the time the rain stops.


Sigh....  :|


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

What if you attach 3 blowers on the front of the mower and have the handles all zip tied on max and mow slowly? Maybe attach a tent like thing in front of the mower so the grass doesn't get rain and it gets dried with the blowers?


----------



## ericgautier

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> What if you attach 3 blowers on the front of the mower and have the handles all zip tied on max and mow slowly? Maybe attach a tent like thing in front of the mower so the grass doesn't get rain and it gets dried with the blowers?


 :lol: :twisted:

or pick up a reel mower.


----------



## Tsmith

Since clippings get picked up tomorrow and it actually stopped raining for a little bit decided to get a quick cut and bag in and that was probably the wettest lawn I've ever cut.

The good news is no end in sight to the rain &#128078;


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> it actually stopped raining for a little bit decided to get a quick cut
> 
> The good news is no end in sight to the rain 👎


I got a quick cut in too... but I didn't bag. Raised the mower deck a notch to not cut off too much.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

ericgautier said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if you attach 3 blowers on the front of the mower and have the handles all zip tied on max and mow slowly? Maybe attach a tent like thing in front of the mower so the grass doesn't get rain and it gets dried with the blowers?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :twisted:
> 
> or pick up a reel mower.
Click to expand...

Like, for reel?


----------



## JCTaylor

I got a quick mow in and pulled some weeds including a few thistles that popped up under my evergreen.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Cut and trimmed. Also applied .60lb/M urea, 2lb/M SOP and 8lb/M alfalfa kelp meal. When I was done I watered everything in. Grass really seemed to do well when I applied a first round of urea last week so I'm hoping it gets even better this time. Some good cool season grass growing weather coming up so it should really start taking off.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watered in the newly seeded areas. PRG is coming in waiting for the KBG now.


----------



## chrismar

Planted some annuals in the pots around the pool. Finally started planting the plants in the new bed around the shed. Blew about a billion (literally) samaras off the patio.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Picked up some AMS and MAP.


----------



## ericgautier

Hoping the rain holds up so I can drop the Bonide Turf Turbo when I get home from work.


----------



## zeus201

ericgautier said:


> Hoping the rain holds up so I can drop the Bonide Turf Turbo when I get home work.


I wish we had some rain. Went straight to summer temperatures and had to start watering the lawn.


----------



## Powhatan

Mowed Saturday @ 3.5" ... rain, rain, rain, more rain ... grass is now nearing 7", next dry day is Wednesday - yikes. 

This area is mostly the KY-31 that I dormant seeded in Feb and it germinated Mar 1.


----------



## massgrass

Mowed with a CheckMate striper on my new Toro TimeMaster for the first time. I also put down some of the Dr. Earth fertilizer from the Home Depot clearance fire sale last fall. I'm going to try experimenting with half recommended rate apps of Dr. Earth and Milorganite and see how it goes.


----------



## ericgautier

Watched the rain (slow and steady) water in the Bonide Turbo Turf I spread yesterday. I am happy when I can time applications before it rains. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alpine

Rain is moving into our area - was able to mow the lawn this morning. I hand tossed a 40 lb. bag of alfalfa pellets across the entire lawn. Have never used this before but have been doing some reading on the subject. It's an experiment to improving the soil. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## BXMurphy

Kelp, humic acid, yucca, SLES today. Sulfate of potassium yesterday. I have to get 15 pounds on 2,500 SF. Powder. With the Chapin 6005 hose-end. I think I got 30 oz. down yesterday. 

I don't even really measure the shampoo and soil conditioner anymore. That stuff isn't going to hurt anything. Ideally.


----------



## JCTaylor

Too wet to do much here. Discovered some mushrooms that have grown in the last two days. I'm a fraid it's a bad sign. For the tree.


----------



## JCTaylor

Too wet to do much here today. I did discover some mushrooms that had started to grow in the last couple of days. Fight them every year. I'm afraid this is bad news for this tree.


----------



## g-man

Mushrooms are good sign of healthy fungi in the soil.


----------



## BXMurphy

g-man said:


> Mushrooms are good sign of healthy fungi in the soil.


Wouldn't the mushrooms need something rotten to grow on, though?

From what I can tell, the mushrooms are only growing near the tree. That can't be good.


----------



## g-man

The tree has leaves. It is ok.


----------



## g-man

Today I broke the 1/3 guideline. Actually the 100%. Pgr helped, but the last mow was monday. My hoc is 1in and the clippings were 1in long. Trimmed , edged and worked on the last two beds I'm reshaping in the back.

I'm prepping for install of one last irrigation zone.


----------



## Austin

Mow, edge, weed eater the front today. Put down a app of Milo with some humic acid. I'm finding that cutting at 4'' some of my sprinkler heads are getting stuck and not rotating. Maybe lower to 3.5 or 3.75? Not sure yet.


----------



## Tsmith

Haven't seen sunlight in so long due to all the crazy rain here I forgot what it looked and felt like.

Going to cut, Bag, and drop some OceanGro before more rain later.

Update: It was pretty humid out but decided to double cut anyway and bring lawn back to 3" after being at 3.5" with all the rain. It started raining again while I was dropping OceanGro so I had to bust out the shower cap for the spreader but it didn't last long. It started raining again about a half hour later in what was a nice watering in rain but that didn't last too long either.


----------



## Killsocket

I put down Milorganite this morning on the front lawn. Watering it in for fun (I know you don't HAVE to - but it has been pretty dry here).


----------



## Powhatan

No rain for past ~24 hours, the grass was dry enough to cut this afternoon. I raised HOC to highest setting 4" since the grass blades were between 6" to 8" in height. Looks like some fungal pressure is present, so may have to put down some *DiseaseEx*. Cleared weeds from the gravel road ditch area using a grass whip (double edge) wacker. Put up a Flies Be Gone trap, good product works very well.


----------



## rob

Mowed to 1 3/8". I want to go down to 1 inch, but there's no rain in the forecast, so I better stay on this height for a while to not stress it too much.


----------



## Miggity

I gave it the all you can eat buffet. Full rate apps of Milo, Ringer, fast acting gypsum, sprayed humic/kelp/epsom salt, and GrubEx for dessert.


----------



## g-man

Sprayed cyzmic all over outside. Sprayed clover that I missed yesterday. The ones I sprayed yesterday are gone.

Tuned and adjusted the reel. Back to cutting paper. One front roller mount screw was loose.


----------



## Powhatan

Put down 30 lbs of Scotts DiseaseEx (azoxystrobin) at preventative+ rate 2.3#/M. Tis the season, daily air temperatures and humidity levels going up, plus there's nearly daily rainfall in the 10-day forecast (again).


----------



## chrismar

Mowed and blowed. It was well overdue. Cut off more than 2". Maybe even 3. Will likely drop some 10-10-10 later this week.


----------



## syntaxx

I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.







Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.

Syntaxx


----------



## JCTaylor

syntaxx said:


> I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.
> 
> Syntaxx


Wow. Those are some good looking stripes sir.


----------



## g-man

@syntaxx that's looking awesome!


----------



## social port

@Snoball 
fescue in Texas? I would have never guessed.
It looks great!


----------



## g-man

Clean up mow. Spot treated some clover and dropped 0.13lb of N/M (AS).

Seedheads everywhere in the back of the house!





@LIgrass fyi


----------



## SNOWBOB11

syntaxx said:


> I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.
> 
> Syntaxx


That looks great Syntaxx.


----------



## ales_gantar

Bought some liquid iron, liquid nitrogen, a new sprayer (5 liters &#128170; (an upgrade from 1,25 liters &#128170;&#128170), and 25 kilos of 12-8-16 with stuff that slowws N from volitalizing and micros aaaand dropped 3,75 worth of N of it. As we're expecting rain, I'll wait with the foliar application.


----------



## zeus201

syntaxx said:


> I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.
> 
> Syntaxx


Assuming your the same Syntaxx from ATY....if so, loved following all of your reno work!


----------



## LawnNerd

zeus201 said:


> syntaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.
> 
> Syntaxx
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming your the same Syntaxx from ATY....if so, loved following all of your reno work!
Click to expand...

That temporary irrigation @syntaxx used when he seeding was awesome, and so neatly laid out!


----------



## Austin

Mowed the front again! I dominated my neighbor


----------



## jessehurlburt

syntaxx said:


> I mowed today after about 5 or 6 days of rain. Double cut and bagged after clipping dried in sun for few hours. Dropped some fertilizer as calling for rain tomorrow. KBG is seeding like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of last year's 16ksqft reno might pull through....we will see.
> 
> Syntaxx


Amazing work! Lawn of the month nominee right there! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Came home from work and saw the front lawn. Mowed it 2 days ago and if I mow right now on the setting I mowed at on Sunday I'd break the 1/3 rule. I break that rule a lot! And I don't feel like mowing today. Found some actual poa pratensis seedheads which is a nice change from all the poa annua ones I've been seeing.


----------



## Sinclair

pennstater2005 said:


> Mowed it 2 days ago and if I mow right now on the setting I mowed at on Sunday I'd break the 1/3 rule. I break that rule a lot!


We are having perfect amounts of rain separated by ideal temperatures and sun. I am mowing from 4" to 3" *every other day*.

Thankfully my yard isn't too big and I enjoy mowing.


----------



## g-man

@Sinclair @Green I envy you guys.i had 0 rain for 2 weeks.


----------



## ericgautier

Snoball said:


> Mowed the front again! I dominated my neighbor


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Mowed the lawn today!! Thankfully have had a thunderstorm almost every day this week, and the end of last week. We were in the 90s for about a week straight with no rain about a week and a half ago and was already seeing some heat stress. Thank God for mother nature... My tall fescue is loving it!! Not looking forward to the next three months... It is always a struggle with cool season grass in the southern part of the transition zone.. 😕


----------



## Powhatan

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Mowed the lawn today!! Thankfully have had a thunderstorm almost every day this week, and the end of last week. We were in the 90s for about a week straight with no rain about a week and a half ago and was already seeing some heat stress. Thank God for mother nature... My tall fescue is loving it!! Not looking forward to the next three months... It is always a struggle with cool season grass in the southern part of the transition zone.. 😕


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## j4c11

Cut the grass. With the seed heads finally starting to fade away, it's starting to look decent.


----------



## Green

g-man said:


> @Sinclair @Green I envy you guys.i had 0 rain for 2 weeks.


That was us last year around this time. We eventually got into severe drought.


----------



## Rule11

:thumbup: Put down my first application of T-Nex with some 6% Iron this afternoon. Thanks @wardconnor for the help.


----------



## Green

Lawnfreak said:


> Noticed this brown spot pop up in my front yard and I noticed one in the back yard does anyone know what this would be from?


Good chance it is (or is remnants of) red thread fungus if you had a lot of rain for a few days recently.


----------



## wardconnor

Rule11 said:


> :thumbup: Put down my first application of T-Nex with some 6% Iron this afternoon. Thanks @wardconnor for the help.


You are welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## JohnP

Mowed my wet, thick, overgrown grass as the sun was setting. Busy, long days at work plus rain during my free time making it hard to mow when the grass isn't wet, thick and overgrown. After Friday we'll probably go a week without rain, then I'll be complaining it's so dry.


----------



## Lawnfreak

Green said:


> Lawnfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed this brown spot pop up in my front yard and I noticed one in the back yard does anyone know what this would be from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance it is (or is remnants of) red thread fungus if you had a lot of rain for a few days recently.
Click to expand...

Thanks it is gone now but I think I am going to do some spraying of some eagle here soon.


----------



## chrismar

Busy day in the lawn today...

This morning I sprayed PGR + FAS + serenade on the front.

This evening I sprayed Demand CS + Archer IGR around the house, pool, fence, shrubs and lawn play area.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Today did a preventative blanket spray of propiconizole with my 20v chapin backpack sprayer. We have had a thunderstorm almost every day and the humidity has been sky high. Glad I was finally able to get the fungicide down.


----------



## LawnNerd

2nd round of fungicide. If the humidity doesn't let up, im going to rob my kids non-existent piggy bank for the azoxystrobin. :lol:


----------



## Killsocket

Threw down milorganite at bag rate on the back 5k. Rain coming.


----------



## Alex1389

So glad I found this amazing forum! Finally got a break from the rain today in NJ and was able to get a mow in. 5 days since last mow, so I definitely broke the 1/3 rule.


----------



## Pedro built

Bought a Honda hr216sx for $80 and mowed a 3"


----------



## pennstater2005

Watered in the re seeded areas twice today. Mowed yesterday on highest setting which I think is 4". I'll have to mow again tomorrow one notch down.


----------



## Rule11

Did a test cut at 7/16" on my side strip to see if a setting lower from 9/16" would scalp. Looks ok, but will wait till next season to do all the yard after a good thatch to thin out. So exited :thumbup:


----------



## glenmonte

FINALLY got a chance to mow when it wasn't wet or even a light rain. I've been frustrated with the foul weather weekends lately, and decided to take off a day during the week to catch up (and just enjoy the nice weather). Went back down to 4 inches (from 4.5). I'll keep it there until fall.

Swapped out the blades (I sharpen two sets at a time, then swap them out as needed). I think the Exmark/Toro high lift blades are better than the G5 blades for the Exmark 30 (Turfmaster, Timemaster).

Not lawn, but moved some more mulch around (my wife has been doing it). We had 17 yards dropped in the driveway right before all the rain. Good news? The local guy gave me same price on bags- MUCH easier to work with.


----------



## JCTaylor

Ugghhhhh. :roll: I have been battling an irrigation issue. One of the zones on my sprinklers doesn't want to turn on. I dont have all the tools I need to diagnose the problem. I threw in the towel and had a guy come over and look at it. He is hopeful that the issue is the valve and not a broken pipe so there is that. Other than that i went to pull weeds and the tool I use to help me get the roots broke :x , then my weed eater head got a tangle in it. So i threw in the towel and decided to go have a cold one and get on and see what you folks were up to. :thumbup:


----------



## Tsmith

Gave the HRX a tuneup as I've been itching to use it but don't usually use it to bag which I've done every cut so far with the Timemaster due to all the Annua but bagged with the HRX then followed up with a Mulch Cut.

Two trips around the yard with the HRX on a hot day is a tough workout but I love the way that mower cuts. Think I'm going to hit the Annua one more time with Certainty before deciding if I'm just going to nuke the big patches and mini Reno in fall.


----------



## zeus201

Sharpened mower blade and looked at the forecast. Way above avg temperatures and hardly any rain.

W T F


----------



## BXMurphy

zeus201 said:


> Sharpened mower blade and looked at the forecast. Way above avg temperatures and hardly any rain.


Good GRIEF! Ugh.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

In between thunderstorms got down some grub ex at the bag rate. Looking forward to mowing this Saturday for the memorial day weekend, getting down an app of ringer lawn restore, and spraying some bifen for the mosquitos.


----------



## TLFU

Painted quack patches with glypho. Sprayed glypho on quack growing around the perimeter. Spot sprayed speedzone + triclopyr (forgot to add tenacity for poa). Now I wait for a couple weeks before mowing (grass is insanely tall already).


----------



## g-man

All you need to wait is 4hrs for the products to be effective.


----------



## TLFU

doesn't it take 2 weeks for the product to slide down to the roots and destroy the weeds? lol, but yea, I can understand 4 hours window for water/rain, but I can't mow tomorrow after painting/spraying herbicides today, right?


----------



## g-man

@TLFU check the label of your products. Normally it says, apply 4hrs before mowing and 1 he after.


----------



## massgrass

Gave the rapidly growing grass a mow yesterday and my son told me the lawn looked like a baseball field.


----------



## PokeGrande

chrismar said:


> This evening I sprayed Demand CS + Archer IGR around the house, pool, fence, shrubs and lawn play area.


@chrismar What rate did you use and how did you apply? I ordered Demand (+ an IGR + ExciteR) to use for mosquito control around the house and in landscaping, such as you did above.


----------



## chrismar

PokeGrande said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening I sprayed Demand CS + Archer IGR around the house, pool, fence, shrubs and lawn play area.
> 
> 
> 
> @chrismar What rate did you use and how did you apply? I ordered Demand (+ an IGR + ExciteR) to use for mosquito control around the house and in landscaping, such as you did above.
Click to expand...

I used 0.8 oz / 1K SF of Demand CS and 1 oz / 1K SF of the IGR. For a 4 gallon sprayer it was 3.2 oz and 4 oz per tank.


----------



## PokeGrande

chrismar said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evening I sprayed Demand CS + Archer IGR around the house, pool, fence, shrubs and lawn play area.
> 
> 
> 
> @chrismar What rate did you use and how did you apply? I ordered Demand (+ an IGR + ExciteR) to use for mosquito control around the house and in landscaping, such as you did above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used 0.8 oz / 1K SF of Demand CS and 1 oz / 1K SF of the IGR. For a 4 gallon sprayer it was 3.2 oz and 4 oz per tank.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I gave it a quick mow/edge/trim. The PGR at 0.5 is working great. It is very dry and I'm struggling with not mowing over the neighbors lawn. The separation between irrigated and non-irrigated is very drastic.


----------



## ericgautier

Edged and mowed today. Had to double cut. I need to spray PGR asap. Waiting till later in the afternoon to do so since it is HOT here today.

Posted some videos on my Journal.


----------



## ales_gantar

I made a striper and I striped. <3


----------



## BrettWayne

Put down some stripes!


----------



## Tsmith

Sprayed my first Serenade app of the season after dinner with more rain coming and the humidity on the rise


----------



## syntaxx

I double cut again...renoed area seems to be improving. It has received 2# of N so far this year and no herbicides yet. Maybe if im lucky i can get the blanket app of tenacity down soon.

Nick


----------



## BXMurphy

Cried a river when I discovered that what I was battling wasn't crabgrass... it was quackgrass.

I'm doomed.

Man... I hate learning about grass identification.


----------



## pennstater2005

Will be taking off the mower blades tomorrow for a good sharpening. They need it. Removing them is a pain.


----------



## JCTaylor

Replaced a diaphragm in one of my valves today. I then went to water so that I could get an app of Scotts Step 2 down (I don't have a sprayer so I am using it). Then as I am watering I found a broken sprinkler head just in time to not be able to run to the store and get a replacement.. Luckily a neighbor saw and had one to help me out. Got the fert down along with some humic acid. Should be well on the way to total domination.


----------



## zeus201

Sprayed humic and kelp after these baby meteorites finished pelting the house / neighborhood. On the bright side, got close to an of rain and only had 1 damaged siding panel. Some of my neighbors did not fair as well.


----------



## BXMurphy

zeus201 said:


> Sprayed humic and kelp after these baby meteorites finished pelting the house / neighborhood. On the bright side, got close to an of rain and only had 1 damaged siding panel. Some of my neighbors did not fair as well.


Man. WOW! I only _read_ about hail like that in New England. It's just incredible to see a guy actually holding it.

Hail like that will do actual damage! I can't get over that! Thank you for sharing that picture. Sorry about that, brother...


----------



## Austin

Mowed the front lawn with my new gator g5 blades! They are amazing!!! Pickup said temp was 104 when I got home so yeah... edge/weed eater in the am!!! Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## GoPre

Heavy, heavy app of organics. Milo, cracked corn and alfalfa all went down today.


----------



## zeus201

BXMurphy said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed humic and kelp after these baby meteorites finished pelting the house / neighborhood. On the bright side, got close to an of rain and only had 1 damaged siding panel. Some of my neighbors did not fair as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Man. WOW! I only _read_ about hail like that in New England. It's just incredible to see a guy actually holding it.
> 
> Hail like that will do actual damage! I can't get over that! Thank you for sharing that picture. Sorry about that, brother...
Click to expand...

Thank man. I cringed every time I heard the chunks assault the house.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Tsmith said:


> Sprayed my first Serenade app of the season after dinner with more rain coming and the humidity on the rise


@Tsmith do you add in surfactant when you spray serenade? Last year I used serenade as a preventative and never used a NIS but I'm wondering whether I should have?


----------



## pennstater2005

Snoball said:


> Mowed the front lawn with my new gator g5 blades! They are amazing!!! Pickup said temp was 104 when I got home so yeah... edge/weed eater in the am!!! Happy Friday!!!!


Looks beautiful! I've been thinking about the Gator blades for this year.


----------



## Tsmith

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed my first Serenade app of the season after dinner with more rain coming and the humidity on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> @Tsmith do you add in surfactant when you spray serenade? Last year I used serenade as a preventative and never used a NIS but I'm wondering whether I should have?
Click to expand...

I never use surfactant mainly because I never think to pick any up. I spray Serenade and Actinovate as preventatives and Companion as a cure although I do at times spray that as a preventive as well to mix things up.

I actually planned on spraying Companion as I did notice some early signs of patch but didn't have any.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Tsmith said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed my first Serenade app of the season after dinner with more rain coming and the humidity on the rise
> 
> 
> 
> @Tsmith do you add in surfactant when you spray serenade? Last year I used serenade as a preventative and never used a NIS but I'm wondering whether I should have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never use surfactant mainly because I never think to pick any up. I spray Serenade and Actinovate as preventatives and Companion as a cure although I do at times spray that as a preventive as well to mix things up.
> 
> I actually planned on spraying Companion as I did notice some early signs of patch but didn't have any.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## samjonester

Powhatan said:


> I cut an oak tree stump lower to ground level in preparation for grinding. My neighbor has three stumps he wants to grind up as well. We plan to rent a grinder if a sufficient size is price reasonable, else hire a tree stump removal company.


Hire someone! I ground a 36" stump from a 40' Maple I cut down in February. Maples a bit softer than your oak, and it was miserable work. I didn't save nearly enough money to justify the time in the end. I definitely underestimated how long it would take with a stump grinder I rented from the local hardware store.


----------



## Powhatan

samjonester said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut an oak tree stump lower to ground level in preparation for grinding. My neighbor has three stumps he wants to grind up as well. We plan to rent a grinder if a sufficient size is price reasonable, else hire a tree stump removal company.
> 
> 
> 
> Hire someone! I ground a 36" stump from a 40' Maple I cut down in February. Maples a bit softer than your oak, and it was miserable work. I didn't save nearly enough money to justify the time in the end. I definitely underestimated how long it would take with a stump grinder I rented from the local hardware store.
Click to expand...

Already took the stump out, but thanks for the recommendation. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1641&p=31148#p31148


----------



## MarkAguglia

First fertilizer app of the year. Milorganite Memorial Day weekend app! Can barely, if at all, see the Tenacity whitening (cause I just applied a 2nd app and used blue turf mark this time ).


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Cut my tttf today, and put down a full app of ringer lawn restore. Also sprayed the lawn and perimeter of the house with Bifen. Was lucky to get it all done, because was unfortunately dodging thunderstorms all day. Starting to realize I need to get a striper if I am going to get to the next level. 😂


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@MarkAguglia every time you post a pic your lawn looks even better. Super straight edges too. It's looking great. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @MarkAguglia every time you post a pic your lawn looks even better. Super straight edges too. It's looking great. :thumbup:


In honesty, it was more just the sun going down and angle of the photos. Its not looking as good as advertised but it looked great in photos so I wanted to get in on the action. :lol:


----------



## TLFU

g-man said:


> @TLFU check the label of your products. Normally it says, apply 4hrs before mowing and 1 he after.


I didn't chk the label yet, but an online search says 48 hrs (and some random forums posts recommends 1-2 weeks). In either case, I'm just starting to see things start yellowing. I wish the weather past week+ was more favorable for me to apply it earlier than I did. I would be throwin down some ringer by now. Oh well, the wait continues. Gotta throw down sop, ringer, fungicide, and grub killer.... I'm getting worried


----------



## Pete1313

Transplanted plugs and topdressed the areas with peat moss. Not the best timing, as it's currently 92°F here, but I need to get going and remove them from an area to build a fire pit.


----------



## ericgautier

@Pete1313 nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgautier

Dropped 50 lbs of 17-0-3 over 13k which contains:

- Urea 35 %
- Sulfate of Potash 5 %
- Oceangro 25 %
- Humic DG 8%

Still need to get my PGR down.


----------



## bellts02

Solarized my damn lawn with a ******* slip-n- slide. The kids had fun though.


----------



## ericgautier

bellts02 said:


> Solarized my damn lawn with a ******* slip-n- slide. *The kids had fun though.*


^ that's all that counts.


----------



## Rule11

Got started on the Rear Yard Reno, paver borders, then get the grade right, apply Tenacity to prevent anything from coming into play and a PRG seeding in August. Can't wait.


----------



## JohnP

Woke up early, wife sprayed me down with some hippie bug spray (spoiler: it worked) and I hit the yard. Trimmed, mowed @ 4". Put a fresh edge and wrapped up by 8:30AM, just in time for it to hit 90F out.

Need to get my sprinkler issues fixed, fungicide and N-Ext apps down. Will try to do it later this week when I apply insecticide.

The dog pee recovery is coming along well in the back. Played around following the curves in the fence line bed we're starting to establish. Good thing no stripe kit, I would've made it look terrible lol

*April 22nd*


*May 28th*


The front looked nice with clear blue skies this morning though:


----------



## ericgautier

@JohnP big difference in a month! Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alpine

Did some mower maintenance today - replaced the drive belt and got a new blade. Sharpened with a hand file - cuts like buttagh.... Mowed and edged with the new blade. Looked all over for Milorangite for my monthly application - can't find it anywhere.


----------



## g-man

Mowed in two directions and trimmed. Dropped 0.5lb of P via 11-52-0. PGR Will have to be tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## JohnP

Thanks @ericgautier, just following basics back there for the most part. Tall, often (as possible for me), mulching, and feeding...mostly Milo. Going to try some alfalfa next, did cracked corn already.

Love your patio @g-man!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Mowed at 3.75". Lowered a 1/4" from saturday cut, turf is laying over a bit and disease pressure is ridiculous.

Put down Disease-Ex and 1/3 bag rate of milo.

Planted some annuals, and fertilized the garden the wife planted 2 days ago with Dr. Earth Root Zone to get them started.

Also sprayed cedar oil in the gutters and around the perimeter of the house. Waging war on the insects this year.


----------



## chrisben

Jconnelly6b said:


> Also sprayed cedar oil *in the gutters*


There's not many things that make me want to climb on ladders... but I suspect I'm going to be ordering some cedar oil for just this shortly, thanks for the idea!


----------



## g-man

I'm going to take a risk and spray pgr before tonight rain. It's windy.

Edit: too much wind. This is a no go.


----------



## pennstater2005

Wife and kids watered the re seeded areas. The back yard region has filled in rather nicely except a few areas where I had a heavy washout. The front is about a bit over a week in and it's filling in but slowly especially due to this heat. I couldn't imagine doing a renovation in the spring and having to battle this increasing heat. It is definitely coming in thinly.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Cut, trimmed and sprayed FAS. I was going to do my first PGR app but there are so many bluegrass seed heads I decided to wait until next week when hopefully they grow out enough so that I cut them off. I'd say one more week of growth and I'll get them. The grass is growing crazy fast now and is looking really good with light weekly apps of N along with grains.


----------



## kolbasz

Put it bags 2 Milo onto 6k, sprayed tenacity, prodiamine, bifen xts and pgr.

Then edged the beds ala @wardconnor .

Gotta work on straightening things out and tightened up, but it works. Ready for mulch


----------



## wardconnor

Looks good. I love that way of edging. It definitively takes a crap load of work but it looks great when done.


----------



## ericgautier

Was able to get a quick mow before dinner. HOC still at 3". Plenty of growth from 5 days ago. Next up... fungicide then hit it with PGR.


----------



## g-man

I was able to do a quick mow. There is an ugly looking area in the spot that gets the most sun. It might be brown patch brewing. Collected the clippings (4 baskets in two days!) and applied AS. If no improvement by tomorrow then fungicide.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed in a sprinkling rain.


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> Looks good. I love that way of edging. It definitively takes a crap load of work but it looks great when done.


yeah, it took the better part of the afternoon, probably didnt help that it was 90+, but I told the wife it needs to get done.

unfortunately, I am still taking flak for cutting the cable line...

In the third picture, the bed has no flowers, nothing, so she keeps asking me why I needed to edge that bed again, there is nothing there. She doesnt understand the concept of all beds needing edged, etc. women...


----------



## ericgautier

Applied .31% Azoxystrobin @2.3lbs/M since we are suppose to get more rain in the next few days.


----------



## ChappyEight

Finally got some rain yesterday (1/2") so don't need to irrigate tonight. But, looking to probably mow. Even with irrigation, the grass growth seems to have slowed considerably.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> and applied AS. If no improvement by tomorrow then fungicide.


Does the AS have an impact on (early) disease?


----------



## g-man

@social portTo push grow. New grow means new leafs and recovery from issues.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Was able to sneak in a quick mow and put down an app of sulfate of potash before another thunderstorm. Hoping the sop did not get totally washed away. Have pretty much had a thunderstorm every day for two weeks straight. Has been nice not irrigating for a couple of weeks. Will be wishing for this rain during the unbearable heat of July and August.


----------



## Tsmith

Was able to get a cut and bag in before clippings are picked up today and before more rain later. Thought I was done bagging but some of the Annua spots started seeding again but not all so maybe the Certainty apps did help.

Dropped 4 bags of OceanGro so I'm hoping that rain isn't too heavy although it keeps changing.

Is humid as he11 out today


----------



## Alpine

Dropped Milo at 1/2 bag rate - need to ration this stuff. Mixed with 1 lb/K SOP. I also put down a preventative rate of Scott's DiseaseEX - azoxystrobin .31%. Getting hot and humid here and I'm seeing the very first sights of fungus starting. Might also look at Serende - have not used it before and not sure what to expect.


----------



## g-man

Dragging hoses this am.


----------



## g-man

And the model does work.


----------



## Pete1313

@g-man, are you thinking about putting down a preventative?


----------



## Turfguy93

g-man said:


> Dragging hoses this am.


Did you find any dollar spot lesions?


----------



## g-man

No lesions but it was all over the lawn. My 8yr old helped me to drag a hose and get the dew down. We had a foggy am. They called for high of 85f and sunny, but it is cool and cloudy.

I'm at another birthday party. I will mow collecting clipping when I get home. I have stuff to apply but I will take a risk. Model shows percentage dropping for tomorrow.


----------



## Pete1313

I didn't like what I saw a week ago. Was already seeing dollar spot and the forecast risk was high for the week. I had to put something down.


----------



## Pete1313

Good lawn day for me today. Started out with the bed redefiner and went over all of the bed edges to clean them up, then edged the driveway, and trimmed. Gave the lawn a mow dropping the HOC slightly to 13/16". Then sprayed some T-Nex mixed with some liquid iron. Later I put down some urea with SOP mixed in and will give it some water tonight. It is starting to get noticeably darker then yards in the neighborhood.


----------



## g-man

Single double mowed. 
Checked for dollar spot lesions, none!! I was concerned since it was everywhere but it seems that dragging the hose helped.
Applied PGR (I'm in rebound)
Worked on removing more of the construction debris. I'm not done. It is too much.


----------



## ChappyEight

Just got started this spring and put some Milo down a few weeks ago. Between that, irrigating, and cutting a bit taller, my yard is finally starting to be able to stripe. The neighbors have noticed it's green color and have begun trying to irrigate their lawn with some strange 360° mist sprayer. Lots of issues in my yard to address this fall, but pretty fun start to summer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Got in a mow this evening. Then dropped .50lb/k urea and 8lb/k alfalfa. When I was done watered everything in. Weekly apps of N is really making the lawn grow fast. PGR will go down next week.


----------



## Schaef

Had a dead square in my lawn from a child's playground that was removed from the previous owner. Decided to dig it out, slap some soil down and seed.
Going to buy some peat moss today and cover it.


----------



## glenmonte

Sold the Exmark 30. It a perfect contractor tool for getting the job done, but the time savings doesn't outweigh all of the things I didn't like about it. Bought a Honda HRX217- what a cut. Not a problem at all on full mulch. I also tried the rear discharge and was very surprised at how well it works. I also used my "new" very used, but running great Power Trim edger (I like walk behind edgers). Very happy. Then a dose of JG Love Your Soil (there was a pretty good promotion earlier in the year, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Also my second pre-emergent round (Dimension). I don't plan on a fall overseed, but if I do I'll scratch it up with a power rake first. I have to be careful in this area- it's right under two oaks, and there is bent grass that starts coming in now. Another spray later this week.


----------



## TLFU

1st mow of the year @4", dethatched a bit, & put down Milky Spores, Bayer's insecticide, fungicide, Turf Turbo, 17-0-3 fertilizer, and watered. Will put down Ringer and SOP tomorrow AM if time/weather permits.

Got a lot of yellow spots due to being a bit too generous with herbicides in the past. Let's hope the KBG fills those spots.

Oh, and went on a date in the PM.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> Dragging hoses this am.


I'm sorry to be simple, but what do you mean? I have a feeling I'm missing something.


----------



## g-man

^ thats dollar spot. It looks like this in the am before lesions. I dragged an garden hose in the yard to remove the am dew and prevent damage. It worked. I would like to get a light roller to roll my lawn in the am.

I am using a model that predicts dollar spot to prevent it.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> ^ thats dollar spot. It looks like this in the am before lesions. I dragged an garden hose in the yard to remove the am dew and prevent damage. It worked. I would like to get a light roller to roll my lawn in the am.
> 
> I am using a model that predicts dollar spot to prevent it.


Wow, really interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## skippynj17

g-man said:


> ^ thats dollar spot. It looks like this in the am before lesions. I dragged an garden hose in the yard to remove the am dew and prevent damage. It worked. I would like to get a light roller to roll my lawn in the am.
> 
> I am using a model that predicts dollar spot to prevent it.


Is there a certain technique used when dragging hoses ? Ive never seen it done before. My neighbors are gonna love this one when they see me trying it .


----------



## DTCC_Turf

https://youtu.be/vrS5ndupk4I

You could also go this route:
https://youtu.be/vjgt5f7RCfI


----------



## g-man

@skippynj17 I had a 50ft hose in the backyard. I grabbed both ends to make it 25ft. I gave the looped end to my son and with just walked the lawn at 15ft from each other to let the hose drag on the lawn. This just knocks the dew off. It took me like 10 minutes.

It similar to what he was doing here with the cart:





This is another methods used in golf courses: Dew whip





I think I have a 1/2 PVC pipe or a 3/4 poly pipe that I could do the same, but it will take me longer. Of course the neighbors have further evidence that I'm crazy.

Rolling via using the reel mower is also another option, but noisy at 7am.

Edit: DTCC_turf beat me to posting the videos.


----------



## g-man

Single/doubles on Saturday.


I normally ignore these knockout roses, yet somehow this year they are doing awesome.


----------



## Tsmith

Hit some weeds with my new Ryobi backpack sprayer as I've slacked on my maintenance and things st back fence got a little out of hand.

&#128077; on the Ryobi sprayer


----------



## LIgrass

Tsmith said:


> Hit some weeds with my new Ryobi backpack sprayer as I've slacked on my maintenance and things st back fence got a little out of hand.
> 
> 👍 on the Ryobi sprayer


Electric or manual? link? Looking for a new reliable sprayer.


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> 👍 on the Ryobi sprayer


New sprayer?


----------



## pennstater2005

@g-man That turf is looking dense!


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 👍 on the Ryobi sprayer
> 
> 
> 
> New sprayer?
Click to expand...

Yeah decided to order the Ryobi backpack sprayer last week from depot. I had a 10% off and figured why not since I have so many Ryobi 18v batts and glad I did although this was first use


----------



## g-man

Last night I gave the QA5 head an inspection/grease. I lowered the front roller to setting #6 to get a more aggressive bedknife angle. I kept the HOC at 1in, groomer is at 15mm. Hopefully I get to mow tonight.


----------



## chrismar

Spot sprayed my 2,4-D & tricolpyr cocktail on some clover, oxalis and broadleafs, and sulfentrazone on the sedges.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> ^ thats dollar spot. It looks like this in the am before lesions. I dragged an garden hose in the yard to remove the am dew and prevent damage. It worked. I would like to get a light roller to roll my lawn in the am.
> 
> I am using a model that predicts dollar spot to prevent it.


Do you have any trigger tools to let you know when dew will form? Ever think about using pantara(sp?) in small amounts to try and keep the dew off the leaf?


----------



## OnyxsLawn

planted 20 arborvitae for an FU hedge on the back fence and 26 transplanted irises in the beds. Also did a mow and calibrated my new 20v sprayer and sprayed some WBG on the back


----------



## gene_stl

Declared war on dallis grass and fired serious opening salvo. 
Got my bargain Fimco LG-5-P cranked up and used it , to spot about 2/3 of the the dallis in front.
It was quite a witches brew. I used about four gallons of water. I put in a strong dose of Tenacity. I put in a good dose of Sedgehammer. I put the rest of my Ortho Crabgrass Killer from a hundred years ago which still had about six ounces of Calcium MethaneArsonate. I put a one third dose of Ornamec 170. Blue dye and spreader sticker.

We'll see how it works. Shouldn't be any worse than spotting with RoundUp or a Torch.


----------



## g-man

@gene_stl are you starting a Reno?


----------



## gene_stl

No I am afraid to do a full reno. I am just going after everything that I can go after.
I think the front yard is recoverable. It doesn't look too bad if you don't look too close. There is a fair amount of triv.
There was some bermuda but the first two broadcasts of Tenacity seems to have taken care of most of that. I found some spots I missed.

I am afraid if I were to glyphosate the whole place that I might have bad luck, like with this weird weather and end up worse off. There seems to be pretty much kbg here and I have a ton of fescue seed ready for august.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Mowed my PRG/KBG reno (or the patches that were high enough after 3 weeks), looking to put down some Dominion for grubs this weekend and maybe another hit of Milo.


----------



## kaptain_zero

Mowed and did a spoon feed of locally made "Turkey Trot" 6 - 4 - 6 at about 5lbs per 1000. First time using TT and first time using a 2150 Earthways spreader I found on Kijiji (think craigslist in the US). It went as well as I could hope for except my old spreader control works in the opposite direction of the Earthways so I was turning off the flow when I wanted to turn it on and of course the other way. Hopefully it won't result in too many excess green spots.....


----------



## bluenotgreen

Mowed at 4", spread one 25lb bag ringer to 4k sq ft lawn, tried using chapin hose end sprayer to spray 32oz of air8, 24oz of rgs, and 16 oz of microgreen. Mix was so thick, had to pour it back out of the Chapin and mix in 2 gallons of water separately so it would even spray. Took me 2 hours. Wife was not happy about how long it took. I kindly suggested "Father's Day is coming up honey, a 4 gallon battery powered backpack sprayer would take me 15 minutes". We'll see if that hint works.


----------



## Tsmith

Haven't had any raccoon digging in yard since early spring then yesterday while cutting my lawn guy I paid to trap raccoons before I purchased my own trap stops by and asks how things are and that he has been trapping them like crazy all over in attics with moms breaking in to give birth and are now making their way out....sure enough I wake up today and have digging in my yard


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> Haven't had any raccoon digging in yard since early spring then yesterday while cutting my lawn guy I paid to trap raccoons before I purchased my own trap stops by and asks how things are and that he has been trapping them like crazy all over in attics with moms breaking in to give birth and are now making their way out....sure enough I wake up today and have digging in my yard


 :roll: hmmm.. sounds suspicious. Sorry about the digging.


----------



## Tsmith

ericgautier said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any raccoon digging in yard since early spring then yesterday while cutting my lawn guy I paid to trap raccoons before I purchased my own trap stops by and asks how things are and that he has been trapping them like crazy all over in attics with moms breaking in to give birth and are now making their way out....sure enough I wake up today and have digging in my yard
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: hmmm.. sounds suspicious. Sorry about the digging.
Click to expand...

It was kind of odd but I told him I have a trap now so not like he'd be getting more business from me either way

Just finished cutting and the digging was worse than it looked from window and was spots all over so prob more than one raccoon too. If nothing else it's a reminder to get my Grub control down


----------



## ABC123

Made a temporary dual nozzle boom. Using the air injected nozzles as it was windy today. Gly went down on the weeds with a handful of Urea and SLS.

First start on the new property, should be graded and sprinklers installed by the end of the month.


----------



## Pete1313

ABC123 said:


> Made a temporary dual nozzle boom. Using the air injected nozzles as it was windy today. Gly went down on the weeds with a handful of Urea and SLS.
> 
> First start on the new property, should be graded and sprinklers installed by the end of the month.


That is an impressive weed field!.. I bet you are getting the itch to knock the dust off of the 220SL. I forgot, are you still planning on sod? Or fall seeding?


----------



## kaptain_zero

Finally.... someone with more weeds than me! :mrgreen:



ABC123 said:


> Made a temporary dual nozzle boom. Using the air injected nozzles as it was windy today. Gly went down on the weeds with a handful of Urea and SLS.
> 
> First start on the new property, should be graded and sprinklers installed by the end of the month.


----------



## ABC123

Pete1313 said:


> That is an impressive weed field!.. I bet you are getting the itch to knock the dust off of the 220SL. I forgot, are you still planning on sod? Or fall seeding?


Yeah it's fantastic. Lol. I've been itching for too long, cant wait to mow super flat turf.

The builder has to sod/grade/landscape by the end of the month, they wouldn't budge on anything. I'll be removing everything besides the tree and making what I want. Stay tuned!! Mono is looking fantastic Pete!


----------



## g-man

Mowed, edge, trimmed. Dropped N, P and K. Sweat half the shirt. Finished right before a rain.

Found two dollar spots damage. No big deal with the rain and hot nights.


Found two dollar spots damage (1in diameter). No big deal. It could be worst with all the late evening rain and hot nights.


----------



## gene_stl

Mowed at highest setting of my Hustler zero turn. Admired how the dallis grass is withering. (Last evening) enjoyed the cloudburst today. Hope we don't have another drought this year.

Jason Creel says if you just "wound" the dallis grass it may come back with a vengeance. But I am not about to let that happen. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## pennstater2005

Dug it up. Well dug up an old busted up piece of PVC pipe. And replaced it with 4" solid corrugated pipe. Tons of roots. That was the worst part.

Then re graded the slope to guide the water away from the garage. Guess we'll see how well it works.


----------



## zeus201

Sprayed fungicide tonight, early signs of fungal pressure with constant 90s and near 70s at night.


----------



## SJ Lawn

Repaired some poa annua patches with some sod from a big box store. The KBG sod is not as dark as the Hogan TTTF and KBG cultivars in the my lawn that were overseeded in 2015 and 2016.


----------



## Alpine

Mowed and edged. Last week I applied Scott's DiseaseEX at the preventative rate because of some dollar spot in the front year. I think it might actually be pythium blight - grass blades have no lesions but just gray all the way to the root. Also noticed mycelium in the early morning. I have a hard time identifying the different lawn fungus - they all look the same to me.
I'm planning on another round of Scott's DiseaseEX (azoxystrobin) or might go with Bayer Advanced Funcicide (propiconizole) to alternate at 14 day intervals until this thing is gone. These are granules - will look into gettting a backpack sprayer at some point.


----------



## g-man

^ I think that's a good plan.


----------



## gene_stl

Cut up a half Bradford Pear that split and fell down, before I get a nastygram from the city.
I used my 9 inch Craftsman chainsaw on a stick powered by my Ryobi 790r two cycle head. It had not been run in ten or fifteen years. I bought it in the early nineties and when it became cantankerous to start they had come out with the four cycle head which I bought immediately. (A hand held four cycle , Oh Boy!)
I just rebuilt the carb and it runs like new.

Never Ever Plant a Bradford Pear. They are junk trees! This one split for the second time. There are six others in a little copse planted by some previous owner.


----------



## g-man

I would cut them all. They are a pest.


----------



## Tsmith

Nothing like getting done all your yard work just as it starts to rain &#128077;

Cut at 3" with the HRX, whacked the weeds in my beds as im really behind on my maintenance resulting in some ugly beds and since the weather has been so nice decided to drop OceanGro.


----------



## g-man

Dollar spot probability for today: 49.81%, tomorrow: 57.10%.

Early am walk found: 0


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Dollar spot probability for today: 49.81%, tomorrow: 57.10%.
> 
> Early am walk found: 0


At 57% do the grass blades just stay wet all day? :shock:


----------



## g-man

Yes. It is warm and muggy outside. It keeps raining and misting. Relative humidity was 98% this am.


----------



## ericgautier

Admired the color of the lawn today as I was leaving work. I think it is finally hitting its stride this season.


----------



## social port

ericgautier said:


> Admired the color of the lawn today as I was leaving work. I think it is finally hitting its stride this season.


After that description, I think I'm going to need to see a picture


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> After that description, I think I'm going to need to see a picture


 :lol: Here's a cam shot...



:bandit:


----------



## social port

@ericgautier looks great :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> After that description, I think I'm going to need to see a picture
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Here's a cam shot...
> 
> 
> 
> :bandit:
Click to expand...

You check on your lawn while at work don't you :nod: I'm just jealous, that's all!


----------



## ericgautier

pennstater2005 said:


> You check on your lawn while at work don't you :nod: I'm just jealous, that's all!


I might or might not from time to time... :lol:


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 :lol:

That makes me think: I hope none of my neighbors have 'lawn cams.' I walk by neighboring properties periodically observing pretty intently for weed and disease pressure, color, stress, and HOC.


----------



## ericgautier

social port said:


> That makes me think: I hope none of my neighbors have 'lawn cams.' I walk by neighboring properties periodically observing pretty intently for weed and disease pressure, color, stress, and HOC.


 :lol: I do the same when I walk the dog. I am seeing plenty of fungus outbreaks from lawns the LCO maintains. :roll:


----------



## Harts

Sunday was a great day. Mowed, trimmed and edge the front yard. The bare patch repair I did a week ago using a PRG blend has come in nicely in just 8 days. I also finally finished the front garden - mixed in compost and threw mulch on top.

Later in the evening, I planted three gardenias and spot sprayed the backyard for a few new weeds poking through.


----------



## ericgautier

@Harts looks good!


----------



## Harts

Thanks @ericgautier. Now if can figure out how to get my neighbour's tree to stop shedding leaves all over my lawn and to tell her to stop watering her lawn EVERY DAY!


----------



## samjonester

Mowed and put down iron. Then I sprayed bifenthrin. I did a perimeter spray of around the back fence, sprayed bushes, coated the foundation, around doors, around windows, and the deck.

Mosquitoes were pretty bad last year, so I'm hoping that this helps! I'm not sure if it'll work as a perimeter spray, but with toddlers in the yard everyday, I didn't want to blanket spray the lawn.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed at 3.5" and sharpened the blades after the last mow. What a difference. I need to do that more often.


----------



## g-man

Gave the lawn a clean up mow of maybe 1/4in. There are dead leafs from the summer heat that are now all wet. Fungus pressure is high and there is more rain/clouds in the forecast.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Yesterday I did my first app of PGR. Started off at around .30oz/k. Started on the low end as I had a little bit of fungus pressure. We'll see how that goes and I'll adjust for the next app.

Today I Applied cracked corn at 20lb/k. Just ended up carrying around the 55lb bag and hand tossing as it wouldn't really go through my spreader too well. I think I actually got fairly good and even coverage by just hand tossing.

Also dropped some triple 16 fert on the backyard.


----------



## GoPre

Getting my house re-sided, so I'm watching workers trample the lawn. I've been consistent with Tenacity apps to suppress my Triv. Maybe the increased traffic will aid in that.

Needless to say, lawn is looking a little rough for my standards. Giving me some anxiety.


----------



## chrismar

Sprayed PGR+FAS+Serenade.

45 degrees out this morning. Felt almost like fall. I had to wear a jacket. It's freakin June. WTH??


----------



## Tsmith

Nothing like that sweet aroma of OceanGro flowing through the house thanks to the nice breeze on this gorgeous day in the Great Garden State

My lawn which I'll ge cutting later is finally starting to look like I actually know what I'm doing &#128077;

I still haven't mulched do my beds are a mess but better after spraying weeds last week and taking the trimmer to them on Sunday


----------



## ericgautier

Tsmith said:


> My lawn which I'll ge cutting later is finally starting to look like I actually know what I'm doing 👍


I felt the same way yesterday. :thumbup: Feels like we finally have "Spring" around here.


----------



## g-man

Survey the lawn. A few dollar spots in the very back of the backyard. I dropped 1lb of AS/ksqft. 56% probability tomorrow.


----------



## chrismar

Spot sprayed some sedges with sulfentrazone.

Saw some trampled areas on the front lawn. Turns out some surveyors were out setting concrete monuments. Luckily they set them at grade and did a decent job of keeping the damage to a minimum.

Turf is also noticeably darker from the PGR+FAS sprayed this morning. Will fire up the sprinklers soon for the wash off.


----------



## kaptain_zero

Finally got my new Toro Super Recycler out for a mow, yesterday, just before the rain started. Today, when the rain stopped, I surveyed my yard and found grass growing amongst all the weeds! It's going to take some time and effort to get my lawn back in shape......<sigh>.


----------



## Turfguy93

g-man said:


> Survey the lawn. A few dollar spots in the very back of the backyard. I dropped 1lb of AS/ksqft. 56% probability tomorrow.


Do you know what cultivars of grass are in you yard by chance?


----------



## g-man

I think some blueberry and for sure some award. It is holding up really good to the dollar spot. I could tell because I'm OCD, but they are not noticeable at a distance. They are maybe a silver dollar size. I had rust issues in the past, but we live by corn fields.


----------



## Turfguy93

g-man said:


> I think some blueberry and for sure some award. It is holding up really good to the dollar spot. I could tell because I'm OCD, but they are not noticeable at a distance. They are maybe a silver dollar size. I had rust issues in the past, but we live by corn fields.


Have you sprayed a fungicide yet? And award should thrive at your lower HOC. blueberry not so much. Award is a great cultivar


----------



## g-man

@Turfguy93 my OCD got to me and I just sprayed. There were some quarter size dollar that formed after 7am today in the backyard.


----------



## gene_stl

Stacked the wood that I cut up (yesterday) and the city actually hauled it all away. Then my tree service showed up and took out the rest of the Bradford pear that was still standing. (Less than half but more than a third of the trunk) They ground it down over a foot below grade. They do a great job.

Sprayed two loads of a mix of sedgehammer and dismiss on all the sedges foxtails and left over ornamental grasses from the previous owner ,some are probably _Paspalum_ species, like dallis grass which is really turning into toast :evil: . Got everything which shows from the street. Two full five gallon sprayer loads.

Possible rain tomorrow.


----------



## Turfguy93

@g-man better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## g-man

Mycelium everywhere! Grounds crew was sleeping. Used a shop floor broom to brush the front yard only. Not enough time to do the back before work.


----------



## JohnP

Pulled some more corn that's sprouting from my cracked corn app.


----------



## g-man

I gave the lawn a mow and then I screwed up. I wanted to use some eddha iron for the treesa and to do a foliar on the lawn. I took too long doing the math that 1) started too late and 2) totally forgot the nis. It got too dark and i ended up finishing the back by assuming I was going straight. I left the tank with enough for the front (wife won't be happy). We will see how bad it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Rule11

Roughed up soil/sand, dropped my 3 way Perennial Rye, Scott's Starter Fertilizer, Tenacity Herbicide, rolled, peat moss, watered in, set up new seed water schedule on Rachio. Updated my 2018 application log.


----------



## AVguy

1) Mowed at 9/16".
2) Repaired the pull string on the backpack blower. 
3) Worked on my restoration project a little.


----------



## chrismar

Sharpened my 2nd set of blades. Will hopefully get a chance to put them on this weekend and raise the HOC.


----------



## glenmonte

Decided to clean out the shed. Is there a buy/sell/trade/giveaway thread somewhere that I just can't find? I have a push edger and a half (power trip and a craftsman waiting on a governor spring), a 21 inch striper (Toro/lawn boy), a 4 gallon set of n-ext products that won't be used, and a single stage snowblower. I'd rather give a decent price to someone near me from this board than play the craigslist game.


----------



## social port

Good luck @Rule11 ! Big day :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> and 2) totally forgot the nis.


I do this way too often!


----------



## TLFU

Put down the remaining 17-0-3 fert and watered 2 hrs/zone this time. Let's see if it helps my big brown patches of grass.


----------



## Harts

Cut, trimmed and edged the backyard. Tried a triple/single stripe. It was getting close to dark last night so the lighting wasn't great for this pic.



Also put down 0.75lbs N of the organic fert I was able to source locally. I've never smelled Milo since we can't get it in Canada but this stuff smells like a barnyard, so it must be good!


----------



## Alpine

Put down Bayer Advanced Fungicide (propiconizole) at the curative rate. This is a rotation with Scott's Disease Ex (azoxystrobin) from 14 days ago. The Scott's has pretty much stopped the fungus - I think it was either dollar spot or pythium - not sure since they all look the same to me. I hope this combination will wipe it out completely. I'll be good for at least two weeks then I'll re-evaluate and maybe go to a light preventative dose.


----------



## Alpine

Have applied Disease Ex and Bayer Advanced Funicide two weeks apart and the lawn seem to be reacting nicely. But
while I was walking the lawn this morning I notice mycellium in some spots. Not sure what the deal is with mycellium - I thought it was a precursor to lawn disease. Is this correct about mycellium? What is everyone's experience with this.


----------



## g-man

@Alpine Does it look like this? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1641&start=720#p62508

If so, it is dollar spot. Take a broom or a hose and sweep the grass to know it off and avoid injury. Dont let it dry up.


----------



## ericgautier

Alpine said:


> Have applied Disease Ex and Bayer Advanced Funicide two weeks apart and the lawn seem to be reacting nicely. But
> while I was walking the lawn this morning I notice mycellium in some spots. Not sure what the deal is with mycellium - I thought it was a precursor to lawn disease. Is this correct about mycellium? What is everyone's experience with this.


Have you applied Milo recently? If so... could be nothing.


----------



## Alpine

Yes - did a little Milo (1/2 rate) about two weeks ago along with the Scott's DiseaseEx. Hope that's it. Will keep monitoring.
So, you're saying that mycellium is a natural byproduct casued by the decomposition of organic matter - similar to molding bread or cheese, etc.


----------



## Alpine

Hi @g-man - yes that picture is what I have


----------



## Tsmith

Decided I was going to give the lawn a nice watering early this morning with the hot weather coming so I cut late yesterday at 3.5", adjusted my program and confirmed it was set to run at 2:00 AM but woke up today and it clearly didn't run...apparently the system needs to be set to On in order for it to run, go figure

I was up around midnight too and thought about just kicking it off manually but decided to let it run on it's own


----------



## pennstater2005

Out for a morning mow.....


----------



## Alpine

Have been researching dew removal from lawns. Most golf courses have a crew that will go around and brush, drag a mat or hose to remove morning dew on a daily basis. Not sure if this is something I can work into my schedule. Would be a stretch for most homeowners that have to get for work - It always seems to get in the way of the fun stuff.


----------



## g-man

A lot of fungus produce mycellium. The shape, color, spread helps id the fungus. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycelium

Dollar spot is one that is noticeable in the am. Knocking it off is a way to prevent damage.


----------



## Butter

Fathers Day Milorganite app!


----------



## Harts

Front yard today. Small dose of N with my organic 9-2-2.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Watching it crisp up in the heat...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Watching it crisp up in the heat...


I know what you mean. 93 today and the same for the next 3 days. Hopefully some rain towards the end of the week.


----------



## chrisben

Ran the sprinklers for a while today, you know, for the kids...
Honey, the kids have been done in the sprinklers for an hour...


----------



## Green

No rain for over 2 weeks now, except for a drizzle once last week, and 2 minutes of rain last night. And we were behind even before that. I'd say we're 5-6 inches behind and heading into abnormally dry in this week's upcoming drought monitor update. I'm now using Pete's advice (GCI) about not mowing unless you absolutely have to (and was heading that direction anyway even before I watched his latest video). It doesn't help that it's been mid 80s to low 90s lately.


----------



## Rule11

This is my VIP 3 PRG after 5 days! Love this stuff. :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Rule11 said:


> This is my VIP 3 PRG after 5 days! Love this stuff. :bandit:


Looks good! PRG is fast!


----------



## g-man

Today I watch the rain. And based on the forecast, i will do the same tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. I missed the PGR reapplication yesterday do to 17.4mph wind gust, so I will be in rebound by Saturday.


----------



## g-man

Houston we have a problem.

It has been hot and humid. Last night was constant raining and now it is warm. I dropped AS to push some grow. That's all I could do before work. Azoxy is going down after work, if rain allows it.


----------



## ericgautier

Sprayed nutsedge and random weeds before work.


----------



## ChappyEight

g-man said:


> Today I watch the rain. And based on the forecast, i will do the same tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. I missed the PGR reapplication yesterday do to 17.4mph wind gust, so I will be in rebound by Saturday.


We got an inch yesterday (including overnight) in Brownsburg. Looks like you guys more North got hammered.

Pardon the silly question, but what is the brown coming through in yours? Creeping dormancy or more fungal? I've got some similar spots, but I think mine may be more from under irrigation.


----------



## g-man

@ChappyEight It looks like brown patch. This was at 6:30am without much time to do a deep analysis. I know I have TTTF that is struggling with an HOC of 1in. Then we also had the high temp (96F) that cause some summer leaf die off. Now we add the humidity and it is the perfect environment for fungus. I will apply a fungicide and prevent any further problem At worst, I'm wrong it is just a stressed lawn.


----------



## ChappyEight

Good plan.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

g-man said:


> Houston we have a problem.
> 
> It has been hot and humid. Last night was constant raining and now it is warm. I dropped AS to push some grow. That's all I could do before work. Azoxy is going down after work, if rain allows it.


Azoxy is systemic I think. Throw down in the rain? Except downpour...


----------



## NoslracNevok

I mowed in the rain for the first time. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## pennstater2005

Hand pulled more weeds than I'd like to admit I have :lol:


----------



## g-man

Double mowed. It rained halfway for a few minutes. Then it got super muggy and humid. It felt like a sauna.

The problem areas did not looked too bad when I got home from work. I bought the Scott granulate version of azoxy on my way home. @Suburban Jungle Life there is risk of a downpour but I think the granular should help it stay.


----------



## Rule11

Day 6! Question is, when I make my first cut, mulch or catch clippings?


----------



## GoPre

Sprayed Humic12 at 9oz/k, RGS at 3 oz/k, and thanks to some reading on here unsulfered blackstrap molasses at 2 oz/k.

My lawn is struggling a bit with some browning after a seed flush and high traffic due to some work on the house. I am due for another PGR app, but I am thinking about skipping it. My only hesitation is that I leave for vacation in two weeks or so, and I'm not too sure if it's good practice/healthy for it to rebound then be suppressed again. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Tsmith

Rule11 said:


> Day 6! Question is, when I make my first cut, mulch or catch clippings?


Germination is the reward for all that hard work, live that part 👍

You want to mulch do a lot of ppl use a manual reel mower like the Fiskars


----------



## pennstater2005

Rule11 said:


> Day 6! Question is, when I make my first cut, mulch or catch clippings?


When I first mowed my KBG/PRG reno last year I didn't really take that much off mowing and so I just mulch mowed. No issues. Not sure if it makes much of a difference though.


----------



## Rule11

That is what I was planning to do. I figured the clippings left down would help start the thatch later and help more germination


----------



## Alex1389

Had to get one last mow in before the days start getting shorter now . . .


----------



## pennstater2005

Rule11 said:


> That is what I was planning to do. I figured the clippings left down would help start the thatch later and help more germination


I think that's a good idea.


----------



## g-man

@Suburban Jungle Life the weather man was right for a change. We had a downpour (4in/hr rate) of 2in of rain. I'm glad I only did half rate.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Wow. Cats and dogs!


----------



## ChadStokes

First cut of the summer...my soon to be reno project!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Put down some fluazifop, triclopyr, thiophanate-methyl, and NIS.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Seasoning the leather with OceanGro!!


----------



## ericgautier

Jconnelly6b said:


> Seasoning the leather with OceanGro!!


Nice! :thumbup: Did you save me some? :lol:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@ericgautier I did ask he said he has 2 more full pallets in the back haha you should be good


----------



## Tsmith

Jconnelly6b said:


> Seasoning the leather with OceanGro!!


We need a Like button 👍


----------



## Tsmith

Think I have Sod Webworms so I dropped Bayer 24 Hour Grub Kilker today which also kills Sod Webworms.

I have been noticing moths in the lawn while cutting mostly later in the day due to the heat and have some death in one area which is clearly dying from the ground up so I'm pretty sure that's what's going on. I had the same problem last year which I didn't attack soon enough and lost an entire area before finally dropping 24 hour killer so I guess I'll be adding this to my lawn program to drop every year.


----------



## Rule11

Day 7, coming in nicely. I water 4 times a day @ 4 minutes per watering. But am glad that I used peat because huge difference where there are spots where the peat is not covering the seeds much slower germination. Any thoughts on how long I should wait to do my first mulch cut? Thanks All


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Rule11 I'd cut when the blades reach 2". If you have a push reel mower that works good for the first few cuts.


----------



## Rule11

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Rule11 I'd cut when the blades reach 2". If you have a push reel mower that works good for the first few cuts.


I don't, I priced some and am debating whether to buy one for 70.00 for this. My plan was to use my small 19" cal Trimmer after I Back lap the reel.


----------



## g-man

@Rule11 Check Craiglist or Facebook marketplace.

This is $25. And it should work great on your backyard. https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/tls/d/scotts-20-reel-mower/6624032070.html


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Rule11 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Rule11 I'd cut when the blades reach 2". If you have a push reel mower that works good for the first few cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, I priced some and am debating whether to buy one for 70.00 for this. My plan was to use my small 19" cal Trimmer after I Back lap the reel.
Click to expand...

When I was seeding I bought a $40 used reel online and when I was done sold it back for the same price. It was almost like a free rental. I find the reel is much better for new seeds that a rotary.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> @Rule11 Check Craiglist or Facebook marketplace.
> 
> This is $25. And it should work great on your backyard. https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/tls/d/scotts-20-reel-mower/6624032070.html


Pushed g-mans post to the last page. This is a good price. I'd go ahead and get one like this if I were you.


----------



## Rule11

Thanks Folks, I have sent a message to the seller. Would be a nice small investment.


----------



## Rule11

SNOWBOB11 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Rule11 Check Craiglist or Facebook marketplace.
> 
> This is $25. And it should work great on your backyard. https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/tls/d/scotts-20-reel-mower/6624032070.html
> 
> 
> 
> Pushed g-mans post to the last page. This is a good price. I'd go ahead and get one like this if I were you.
Click to expand...

Thanks G-Man! Picked it up today. Going to let her grow a bit more. Also when should I transition from the new seed water frequency back to normal schedule? This seed came in the mail today. Can wait to add it to my heavy August overseed!


----------



## g-man

@Rule11 try to adjust it and backslap to cut paper. There are some YouTube videos on how to do it with the push reels. Here is one:


----------



## g-man

Yesterday I mowed and edged. I have brown patch in the path of the river from the heavy downpour. I applied currative rate to the affected area and some fertilizer.

There is a round yellow light source showing up in the Eastern horizon. I'm not used to this but I like it.


----------



## Austin

I sold my Hustler 54'' Friday and bought a John Deere z652m stander. I could not be happier with the cut or the stripes! Finished spreading my pallet of pine straw. Happy Sunday Everybody!


----------



## Alpine

I mowed and edged earlier this week. Might be my last mowing for a while - will continue soil amendements like SOP and a little lime and water - nothing else until this heat and humity breaks. Survival mode.


----------



## Butter

I mowed. This has been a tough summer and it's just getting started!


----------



## TLFU

Jconnelly6b said:


> Seasoning the leather with OceanGro!!


That's a lot of OG. Niceee!!!


----------



## glenmonte

Maybe I'm a bit crazy- I returned the Honda to Home Depot. Gave it two cuts and didn't like it at all- leaving clippings, "leaking" from the chute, and worst of all the controls. I wasn't cutting my lawn using my thumbs. Went to a local shop and picked up a Super Recycler. What a difference! Gave a nice mow at 3.75, and felt good.


----------



## steensn

Boght a new house end of last year and lots wrong with the yard. Main section has serious brown patches (unsure why yet), clover (killed most of it real good, weird green patches, etc... but I mowed and milorganited the crap outta it today (finally back in stock) ; will take some time but looks twice as good.


----------



## steensn

Austin said:


> I sold my Hustler 54'' Friday and bought a John Deere z652m stander. I could not be happier with the cut or the stripes! Finished spreading my pallet of pine straw. Happy Sunday Everybody!


I hope one day to get to that level! Bravo!


----------



## pennstater2005

Nothing. Nearly an inch of rain yesterday and probably 1/2 an inch today. Tried to do things between the rain drops but it just didn't work.

Even got rained out trying to change the oil. Who knew you needed a special cap wrench for an oil filter.

Grass must be five inches high now.


----------



## bubblyjock

First post! I mowed and then fertilized some areas that looked like they were lacking. Really loving the forum so far!


----------



## Rule11

Austin said:


> I sold my Hustler 54'' Friday and bought a John Deere z652m stander. I could not be happier with the cut or the stripes! Finished spreading my pallet of pine straw. Happy Sunday Everybody!


Looks awesome! Nice pic


----------



## Powhatan

Welcome @bubblyjock - nice house and lawn :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Powhatan said:


> Welcome @bubblyjock - nice house and lawn :thumbup:


+1 Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Tsmith

Edged, trimmed, and cut at 3.5" earlier tonight before thunderstorms that never happened. Been taking off an inch+ every other day since early May and today was a little more after I cut early Friday before a lot of overnight rain.

Looks like the death that was spreading in the back part of my lawn stopped spreading so I guess it was due to Sod webworms and the 24 hour Grub Killer I dropped Friday took care of them.


----------



## bluenotgreen

steensn said:


> Boght a new house end of last year and lots wrong with the yard. Main section has serious brown patches (unsure why yet), clover (killed most of it real good, weird green patches, etc... but I mowed and milorganited the crap outta it today (finally back in stock) ; will take some time but looks twice as good.


I'm having a very difficult time figuring out where your property line is 😂😂


----------



## jessehurlburt

Hit clover and crabgrass with a second round of tenacity. Hoping that will be the last of the weeds in the back. First time with a NIS and marker dye. The dye made it so much easier.


----------



## Tsmith

Decided to drop my 4th of July OceanGro app a week early due to the awesome weather today here in the Garden State and because I really just wanted to


----------



## g-man

Dropped the bench hoc to 15/16in and double cut. I'm in rebound from skipping pgr.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> Dropped the bench hoc to 11/16in and double cut. I'm in rebound from skipping pgr.


How do you like the lower HOC? Is that the lowest you've gone so far?


----------



## g-man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> How do you like the lower HOC? Is that the lowest you've gone so far?


It is addictive. I want to go to 3/4in. 15/16 is the lowest I've done. It got too dark for pictures. I'm amazed how well it handles my uneven Northern Mix. I need a reno, but not this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the lower HOC? Is that the lowest you've gone so far?
> 
> 
> 
> It is addictive. I want to go to 3/4in. 11/16 is the lowest I've done. It got too dark for pictures. I'm amazed how well it handles my uneven Northern Mix. I need a reno, but not this year.
Click to expand...

Dang, a reno? I thought from your pics your lawn looks great.


----------



## g-man

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder


----------



## pennstater2005

Finally got to mow the grass yesterday. It's insane how fast the grass is still growing! I have crabgrass in last fall's renovation. Will need to spot spray that soon.


----------



## steensn

Based on expert feedback from this site, I hand pulled all the [either nimble weed or creeping bent]. Laid down dirt with starter fertilizer and seed + rake to mix and level. Seeded rest of the lawn since I was out.

Week of solid rain expected, so trying to take advantages.


----------



## Alex1389

Tried a new striping pattern today. Pleased with the back yard striping... the front yard was a fail. Was going to spray an RGS/Humic cocktail, but the Yuengling was just calling my name...


----------



## massgrass

Mowed today. While I still have plenty of work to do with regard to weeds and bare spots, it's amazing how much my grass has improved since I finally decided to get my lawn back into shape last summer. I had the nicest lawn in the neighborhood when we first built our house, but being busy with young kids and many years of battling an annual May red thread/pink patch problem that made my lawn look lousy during the summer months took its toll. It's been a dry June around here, and most of my neighbors have some browning from drought stress and/or lots of clover flowers in full bloom. Not me.


----------



## g-man

Mass that looks great.


----------



## massgrass

Thanks, although the light is flattering and the stripes help hide the flaws. Wish I had more KBG in that part of the lawn, but it is what it is.

We're also supposed to have a heat wave coming and I'm going to have a bounce house sitting on my lawn for a graduation party on Sunday. Good times.


----------



## ABC123

Dug out hellstrips with a dingo to allow for 6in of soil. Had almost 50 yards of quality soil delivered and used the dingo to spread it out. Defiantly removed more than what was delivered so it's not totally over.

Used 11 hours on the meter between 5pm Monday and tonight.

Gotta work for it if you want it!


----------



## g-man

^ hopefully you were able to take pictures of this.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> ^ hopefully you were able to take pictures of this.


Yeah, here's the finished product. Waiting on final grade so only replaced the hell strips and next to the sidewalk.


----------



## Pete1313

@ABC123, it's going to be awesome when it's done! Glad they are letting you get it done your way.


----------



## ABC123

Pete1313 said:


> ABC123, it's going to be awesome when it's done! Glad they are letting you get it done your way.


It's going to be earned, that's for sure. Lol

They haven't been communicating so we did it ourself without notice. Feels great to address this area as it should have a huge impact!

You had a busy weekend with sand and I know that wasn't easy either.


----------



## Pete1313

ABC123 said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC123, it's going to be awesome when it's done! Glad they are letting you get it done your way.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be earned, that's for sure. Lol
> 
> They haven't been communicating so we did it ourself without notice. Feels great to address this area as it should have a huge impact!
> 
> You had a busy weekend with sand and I know that wasn't easy either.
Click to expand...

I can only imagine what the builder says about the "crazy lawn guy" when you are not around! :lol:

The sand was fun. I think the worst part is loading it into the cart. Between sand and mulch I could really use some type of front loader/bobcat.


----------



## steveocy

What makes a local, well known and respected lawn care service do this? They mow the lawn after the sidewalk (church lot). Never mind that they tried to mow a spot with a lot of standing water, why would they drive their 60" mower down my sidewalk almost to the end, turn around, and tear up my edges with their mower deck. I know it isn't much damage, just frustrating and I want to vent. My edges were spot on before he ran them over.


----------



## social port

@steveocy not much damage?!
To me, that is a slap in the face, if not a hook to the jaw. That hurts me just like looking at it.
I'm not above politely asking mowers to "respect the turf"


----------



## Greenrebellion

Sprayed Serenade at 4oz/K in preparation for this crazy heat wave coming through.


----------



## jessehurlburt

watched a glorious 2" of rain fall on my heat stressed lawn!


----------



## Alpine

Mowed and edged last night after worked. Dropped my monthly application of SOP 2 lbs./K. Rain today watering it in nicely. Need the rain badly - front lawn gets full sun all day and is looking dry. Rest of the week is going to be HOT!


----------



## Sinclair

Sprayed Propiconazole - my first time.

It's going to be very hot and humid here for the next week or so, and there are signs of disease creeping back in.


----------



## BrettWayne

Finally got to mow after many days of rain!


----------



## Roosterchest

Got my soil optimization package from Green County Fertilizer via LCN. Put down the micro green tonight via hose end sprayer. Had some troubles with that but it's better than the pump sprayer I have.

Anyone else using this product or a different schedule than what LCN provides?


----------



## pennstater2005

Planning my Tenacity app this weekend. I'm going to try Bayer Advanced 6 month weed control for out by the road (ditch line) where I hate to mow or string trim. Hope it at leasts lasts a few months.


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 Of the many things that we do for our lawns, spraying 15k+ is not my favorite job. Hope all goes well!


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 Of the many things that we do for our lawns, spraying 15k+ is not my favorite job. Hope all goes well!


This will only be spot spraying...thank goodness. Of course, I've been planning on spot spraying Tenacity now for about a month so I'll keep ya posted :lol:


----------



## g-man

8:30pm - 
Wife asks, "Why are you not mowing the lawn?"
me: "Nah, it is long but I will wait for tomorrow evening and I know you will give me a hard time if I do it today."
Wife: "But we are going to a birthday party tomorrow. I forgot to tell you."

Mowed, edge and trimmed. I had to use the lights in the mower at the end. This am I noticed I missed a spot.


----------



## bluenotgreen

g-man said:


> 8:30pm -
> Wife asks, "Why are you not mowing the lawn?"
> me: "Nah, it is long but I will wait for tomorrow evening and I know you will give me a hard time if I do it today."
> Wife: "But we are going to a birthday party tomorrow. I forgot to tell you."
> 
> Mowed, edge and trimmed. I had to use the lights in the mower at the end. This am I noticed I missed a spot.


Nice stripes. You have lights on your mower? Way cool. On average, how long does it take to mow your lawn?


----------



## Alpine

We got approx. 1.30 inches of rain yesterday and the entire lawn responded - looks like it has a renewed vigor. Will be short-lived since the temps will be in the mid 90's and humid for the next 7-10 days. I picked up some Bayer Advanced Fungicide (propiconizole) and will be putting that down later today (preventative rate).


----------



## a7xfan12

Getting ready for my sons 1st birthday! Gotta shoe off a little for the uncles


----------



## g-man

@bluenotgreen The most greensmower have lights since they are used very early or very late in the golf courses.

It takes me 1hr and 20min to mow, trim, edge and blow (door to door) with single pass. I wished I had less obstacles in the front lawn.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Got 1.25 rain and cool temps really got the stripes popping


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@GrassFarmer your lawn is incredible.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Thank you, but the heat wave is coming


----------



## pennstater2005

GrassFarmer said:


> Thank you, but the heat wave is coming


I'm waiting to see how destroyed my lawn will look once it ends :evil:


----------



## pennstater2005

Double mowed to avoid this weekend's heat.......


----------



## steensn

Mowed, watered new seed:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Mowed, trimmed and edged. Then dropped 16-16-16 fert and alfalfa/kelp. Watered everything in. Saw some areas of fungal development that is giving me some concern. Will spray serenade tomorrow and see how things go. I'm now trying to figure out if I should spray my scheduled PGR app this weekend or hold off.


----------



## 2xjtn

Mowing and Striping!


----------



## BarakaRS

Gently raked out some fungal loss, bagged while I mowed and put down some Milo.


----------



## MarkAguglia

2xjtn said:


> Mowing and Striping!


Pft..... amateur.. :roll:


----------



## Rule11

Tried the @wardconnor double single cut today. The Tenacity is shrinking up the Poa spots. I have 1 more app this week of the 4oz rate of Tenacity and within a couple weeks. The PRG will hopefully be all alone.


----------



## Rule11

Also, day 16 of small Reno, second cut with Manual Scott's reel push mower @g-man found for me on local Craig's list. Dropped her down another notch. It should be ready for my 20" cal Trimmer that I am refurbishing with a new front roller from Reel Rollers and a new 7 blade reel and bed knife kit. This little yard will be great for that small machine. I don't want to tear it apart with my heavier 25". Summer is so good!!


----------



## Rule11

2xjtn said:


> Mowing and Striping!


That is absolutely beautiful :thumbup: !


----------



## Butter

Yesterday. Mowed, Milorganite, watered ALL day then it rained 1 1/4" last night about an hour after I stopped watering.


----------



## Tsmith

Decided to get a cut in around 6:30 and it was still scorching out. Glad I cleaned the Timemaster and sharpened the blades the other day since I can save about 20 mins using it vs my HRX which I have been using since I stopped bagging late May.


----------



## g-man

I mowed and then applied t-nex at 0.4oz/ksqft. In the first tank, I used my typical XR11004 nozzle. The light wind was a slight problem. I then switched to the new to me AIXR11004 nozzle. What a difference in drift management! Thanks @Greendoc for the recommendation.

I drank a gallon of water after all the heat/sweating.


----------



## Greendoc

Without the AI nozzles, I would be drifting all of the time. Some of what is applied to warm season grass is very bad for plants, trees and shrubs.


----------



## ABC123

Observed partial Bewitched germination on the morning of day 6 with a test pot.


----------



## steensn

Ran 5k with kids, mowed, edged, assessed the growth, done.


----------



## chrismar

Mowed and blowed. Sprayed PGR +FAS+Serenade.

Baby backs on the smoker and about to go lounge by the pool for the rest of the day.


----------



## pennstater2005

Mowed. It was hot.


----------



## g-man

Mowed, trimmed, edge, sweat, sweat, sweat ... I was drenched. 90F and 60%.

PGR + FAS showing some effect


Edit: add picture


----------



## g-man

Early am walk shows no fungus, but it is perfect weather for it.


----------



## g-man

What a difference a couple of hours makes! Dollar spot all over the backyard as I was leaving for work. Oh well.

#PolkaDotLawn


----------



## Alpine

@g-man Your lawn is beautiful and strong. Dollar spot activity is extremely high everywhere across the country - http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=18&offset=0


----------



## g-man

@Alpine My probability of dollar spot was at 65.15% per the Smith Kerns model. I wanted to apply propi yesterday but rain and 4th july activities prevented it. Those are 2in diameter and nothing that will kill the lawn, just makes it look like a dalmatian.


----------



## Rule11

Put down some Iron, and Humic in the back Reno. Then these showed up from UPS tonight. A little lawn dominance shout out to @wardconnor !


----------



## Rule11

Humic and 6% Iron on Back Yard Reno. Then these fellas showed up on the doorstep from UPS. A little lawn dominance shout out to @wardconnor !


----------



## Green

I'm doing my very best to understand what's going on next door. They normally have a pro LCO mow trim blow guy who usually comes every 2 weeks on a weekday and mows at 3.5 inches or so and takes a half hour.

But today starting around 10, these 2 guys came and are still at it now. They used the homeowner's riding mower and are trimming now. First they side discharged with the HOC set all the way down. Then they went over it a few more times and bagged. They stalled the mower and jerked it too many times to count, and hit objects so many times. It's all brown now. I have no idea what's going on. A family member of mine said to me maybe they're prepping to overseed. So far, I haven't seen any evidence of that, and the yard didn't look like it needed overseeding. I wonder if my neighbor is trying to save money. It's been 3 and a half hours already. I don't want to go out and have to talk with these guys!

Edit: They just left. Not sure if that's just for lunch or for the day. Or forever.


----------



## Green

Green said:


> I'm doing my very best to understand what's going on next door...


And now the freaking sprinklers are on, wetting a shaded part of my yard slightly, so I will have to wait for it to dry to mow! I just don't get how and why some people do things the way they do. Scalp it so you have to water it to make it grow.

Sorry for the rant...I'm usually not like this, but it really got to me this time, and I needed to vent to good people who would be undersanding. It's not healthy to hold it all in.

And here's a photo from the property line now:


----------



## Killsocket

Trimmed with Echo PAS 225. Still learning, still getting better at it. 
Mowed with Toro Timemaster. Still loving every second of every mow with it. 
I like before 2 PM pictures of my front yard. Can't see the quackgrass. Some of the browning is due to crabgrass killing a week ago or so.
I know the bushes are overgrown, but I don't want to trim them now with the heat and blooming and didn't have a trimmer until a few days ago. Probably a fall thing now.


----------



## Alpine

Some thunderstorms came through the area yesterday - we got about .75" of much needed rain. This morning I mowed and edged. Even with all the heat last week had some pretty good growth in the areas with some shade. Not much growth in full sun. Walked around and spot sprayed weeds and clover with CCO.


----------



## tgoulart

Mowed, trimmed and put down 1.2 lbs/1k sq ft of Milo. I know that's very heavy for the summer app, but in spite of very hot weather earlier this week, the weather here in southern Maine is quite moderate. Because of the heat I hadn't mowed in 10 days. And, I need both N and Fe big time. I have irrigation, so the heat stress isn't too bad. About 60% of my lawn was new last year (northern mix). Next week I have a cocktail of humic acid, kelp, potash and endo mycorrhizae.


----------



## Dooman185

Watering and drinking some BL smoothies after work!!!


----------



## rockinmylawn

Sunday was 79° in CVA & sunny with little breeze.
Sprayed 0.6 oz/1k sqft of Dominion 2l (Imidacloprid) to start my battle with grubs.
Did a teaspoon drop (~0.25/lbs of N/1k sq ft) of 46-0-0 Urea over 6.5K lawn @ 0.54 lbs/1k sqft.
Watered it all in @ 20 mins per zone.

Ready to cook out @ 5.30pm.


----------



## Rule11

Border for Back yard Reno is 2/3 complete. Now it's grilling time!


----------



## wardconnor

@Rule11

Cool stuff. Lawn domination.

I really like that mushroom looking tree in the left of the picture.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Green said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing my very best to understand what's going on next door...
> 
> 
> 
> And now the freaking sprinklers are on, wetting a shaded part of my yard slightly, so I will have to wait for it to dry to mow! I just don't get how and why some people do things the way they do. Scalp it so you have to water it to make it grow.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...I'm usually not like this, but it really got to me this time, and I needed to vent to good people who would be undersanding. It's not healthy to hold it all in.
> 
> And here's a photo from the property line now:
Click to expand...

Do you chat with this neighbor, @Green ? Now you have me curious what they're up to.


----------



## zeus201

Irrigation install day . Snapped a couples of the soil / turf as I was interested at the root depth and cross section of the soil / turf as it rare for the turf to be all dug-up and exposed.


----------



## Green

jessehurlburt said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing my very best to understand what's going on next door...
> 
> 
> 
> And now the freaking sprinklers are on, wetting a shaded part of my yard slightly, so I will have to wait for it to dry to mow! I just don't get how and why some people do things the way they do. Scalp it so you have to water it to make it grow.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...I'm usually not like this, but it really got to me this time, and I needed to vent to good people who would be undersanding. It's not healthy to hold it all in.
> 
> And here's a photo from the property line now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you chat with this neighbor, @Green ? Now you have me curious what they're up to.
Click to expand...

It was simply scalped, and that's the end of the story apoarently. I think they know that whoever cut it made it go brown, even if they're not sure why...the area pictured is the worst, where it was scalped really bad in a high spot.


----------



## gene_stl

I gave up on witches brews and went out with a minor witches brew of Trimec and Glyphosate and nuked the dallis grass. I am tired of looking at it and tired of seeing it grow back in the middle of brown patches. Nuked a lot of sins.


----------



## pennstater2005

I can't believe this fell to page 14! Anyway, getting ready to mow down lots of Tenacity bleached garbage. Ya!


----------



## ericgautier

@pennstater2005 mow because lawn is growing?

My last mow was 6 days ago @4". I'm debating on letting it grow taller and mow @4.5". This heat with no rain is killer.


----------



## pennstater2005

ericgautier said:


> @pennstater2005 mow because lawn is growing?
> 
> My last mow was 6 days ago @4". I'm debating on letting it grow taller and mow @4.5". This heat with no rain is killer.


Yeah, it actually needs mowed because I've still been mowing at the very highest setting so after 4 days or so it needs mowed. We've had .6" of rain in the last two weeks here in western PA. We have a hot weekend and then a cooler week forecasted with some rain.


----------



## Sinclair

Applied another preventive rate of Propiconazole.

This has been the strangest summer with heat, humidity and no rain! It's boggling.


----------



## Tsmith

Finally some decent rain in the area today, just wish I would have got off my rump and cut my lawn which is looking pretty rough during this drought.

Think I missed my opportunity to kill off sections while it was still growing though so I'm going to have to wait for growth to start back up again before killing if I'm going to seed any this year.


----------



## g-man

Mowed after almost 7 days. Edged. PGR at 0.4oz/M plus some FAS again in the dark Cyzmic CS around the outside of the house.


----------



## zeus201

Weekend work is shaping up


----------



## GMM

Planning a full lawn renovation this fall, so I hit the entire thing with glosphate a couple days ago and started scarifying the areas that died off.


----------



## Alpine

Mowed and edged last night after work. The weather for next week is shaping up to be really humid and wet. Will probably mow again Saturday and put down some preventative fungicide.


----------



## ABC123

Got final graded today, schedule is looking great for this fall! Lots left to do though.

Got my sprayer working too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

ABC123 said:


> Got final graded today, schedule is looking great for this fall! Lots left to do though.
> 
> Got my sprayer working too.


Love the sprayer :nod:


----------



## ABC123

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Love the sprayer :nod:


Thanks! It's been a interesting project. Had to mod the boom more today because it would collect on the vertical support and produce drips on the ground.


----------



## g-man

In other news, there is less traffic at the intersection.


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> In other news, there is less traffic at the intersection.


LOL


----------



## rockinmylawn

Went home early from the office & Cut the lawn.
Then did a teaspoon drop (~0.25/lbs of N/1k sq ft) of 46-0-0 Urea over 6.5K lawn @ 0.54 lbs/1k sqft.
2nd drop in 12 days.

We are expected to get 3 weeks of rain starting tonight.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> In other news, there is less traffic at the intersection.


 :lol: The intersection was removed.


----------



## ericgautier

Sprayed Propiconazole 14.3 @4oz/k.


----------



## steensn

Pulled dead grass from fungus, laid topsoil, seeded spots, then overseeded, laid starter fert.


----------



## bellts02

Enjoyed the mow and a smoke.


----------



## GMM

Took out some bushes.


----------



## MarkAguglia

bellts02 said:


> Enjoyed the mow and a smoke.


Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## nt5000

rockinmylawn said:


> Went home early from the office & Cut the lawn.
> Then did a teaspoon drop (~0.25/lbs of N/1k sq ft) of 46-0-0 Urea over 6.5K lawn @ 0.54 lbs/1k sqft.
> 2nd drop in 12 days.
> 
> We are expected to get 3 weeks of rain starting tonight.


How did you apply this? Dissolved in water?


----------



## steensn

Forgot peat moss on the new seed... good thing I wore gloves!


----------



## zeus201

Walked a bit today working the yard. Still have a half the yard to finish up.


----------



## bellts02

MarkAguglia said:


> bellts02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the mow and a smoke.
> 
> Stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @MarkAguglia!
Click to expand...


----------



## g-man

Mowed with baskets on. Got 5 full baskets. I'm pgr regulated and no nitrogen for more than a month. It needs the nitrogen.

Sprayed propiconazole.


----------



## Butter

Yesterday I installed irrigation. 8 zones.
Between a lot of drought stress, a little disease and the irrigation install my lawn is the worst it's ever been. However irrigation is gonna be a big deal for me. Bring on the fall!


----------



## Alpine

Applied Scott's DiseaseEx (Azoxy) at the preventative rate. Rainy and humid here all week. 
Plan/design work to add a new irrigation zone in the back yard - have a pretty large dry area. Finally going to do something about it.


----------



## Green Thing

g-man said:


> In other news, there is less traffic at the intersection.


To funny, they probably turned the intersection into a roundabout.


----------



## Tsmith

Actually stopped raining long enough today for me to get a quick cut in during lunch. Lawn was high and Timemaster struggled at times mulching it to 4"

I sprayed a wasp nest on Saturday but it's still going strong so guess i didn't hit it good enough before running into the screened in porch like a little girl. When I reached back to close the door there was one on the screen so I guess I was just fast enough &#128077;


----------



## Rule11

First Cut at 1" HOC. 5 weeks in to this Gamble of a Summer Reno. Just the start for the Fall heavy overseed.


----------



## bellts02

Rule11 said:


> First Cut at 1" HOC. 5 weeks in to this Gamble of a Summer Reno. Just the start for the Fall heavy overseed.


Lookin damn good for a summer reno. How have you managed weeds so well?


----------



## Rule11

bellts02 said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Cut at 1" HOC. 5 weeks in to this Gamble of a Summer Reno. Just the start for the Fall heavy overseed.
> 
> Lookin damn good for a summer reno. How have you managed weeds so well?
Click to expand...

Tenacity at Seed Down

Just did the label suggest second application 4 weeks following first sight of germination.

I have a pretty good site of blades turning white. I hope that works though in 10 days or so.

Also just put down .35oz rate of T-Nex. Just experimenting with this young turf to see what it will handle. I could literally cut it everyday.

So I hope the New PRG can handle a lite dose of PGR


----------



## zeus201

Tenacity and fungicide. Now just a waiting game.


----------



## rockinmylawn

nt5000 said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went home early from the office & Cut the lawn.
> Then did a teaspoon drop (~0.25/lbs of N/1k sq ft) of 46-0-0 Urea over 6.5K lawn @ 0.54 lbs/1k sqft.
> 2nd drop in 12 days.
> 
> We are expected to get 3 weeks of rain starting tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you apply this? Dissolved in water?
Click to expand...

dropped as 46-0-0 granular.
After 4 days of rain since last Friday - lawn is lush & green already.
I'm a little scared since we are only less than 1 week into the expected 3 weeks of rain!


----------



## ABC123

Green Thing said:


> To funny, they probably turned the intersection into a roundabout.


 :lol: even better!


----------



## gene_stl

I just could not stop myself
I went out with a brand new weed burning torch and a special two wheel dolly that holds the 20 lb jug of propane and toasted all the dallis grass that has survived the various previous treatments. I will be very curious to see how well and how many it bounces back this late in the season. What an amazing plant. Also toasted anybodys' seed heads that I saw.


----------



## brettgoodyear

Took the John Deere 180b out for her second mow! Spot sprayed in the neighbors yard so his weeds will stay there. And was given my favorite yard compliment to date, "your yard looks like a military haircut! It's always crisp and fresh!" Thank you random out walking old lady! And I had to snap a picture the lawn is looking great!


----------



## Rule11

brettgoodyear said:


> Took the John Deere 180b out for her second mow! Spot sprayed in the neighbors yard so his weeds will stay there. And was given my favorite yard compliment to date, "your yard looks like a military haircut! It's always crisp and fresh!" Thank you random out walking old lady! And I had to snap a picture the lawn is looking great!


That is a Beautiful piece of Turf!


----------



## erickdaniels

@brettgoodyear daaaaaaaaaaaamn! That lawn is on point. Love that you're flying the Stars and Stripes


----------



## brettgoodyear

Thank @erickdaniels I have put lots of effort into her and its nice to see it paying off!


----------



## steensn

RGS +Milo... lets grow some roots!


----------



## ABC123

Had to re-do a bed that the builder did. Made it half the size and removed most of the plants. Evergreens are just temporary for now.


----------



## brettgoodyear

Mowed again with both the john deere and Toro. I'm starting to think I've developed a problem. But it just look so good freshly mowed!


----------



## Belgianbillie

Sprayed weeds with a mix of weed be gone and weed be gone max so i got all three ingedients.

Noticed the whole lawn has lawn rust. Damn. 26k in the back of lawn rust.

Should i just hit it with 4 0.25 apps of Urea? Once a week. Added Milo 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Belgianbillie

I long for the days my lawn looked like this.... mid spring. Now its more brown and rusty . Lots of poa triv seems to be dying in the summer heat :S


----------



## g-man

Problem? that you will need to sell the toro to keep the JD due to the JD superior cut quality?


----------



## brettgoodyear

g-man said:


> Problem? that you will need to sell the toro to keep the JD due to the JD superior cut quality?


I haven't noticed a huge difference in cut quality, but I do agree the jd has a slightly better cut.


----------



## Methodical

Nothing. I just looked at it.


----------



## Methodical

ABC123 said:


> Had to re-do a bed that the builder did. Made it half the size and removed most of the plants. Evergreens are just temporary for now.


What is the name of the black trim stuff you're using to edge the flower bed? Is that something you can get from Lowes or HD?

Thanks...


----------



## ABC123

Methodical said:


> What is the name of the black trim stuff you're using to edge the flower bed? Is that something you can get from Lowes or HD?
> 
> Thanks...


The product is made of a plastic/poly. This is like what I used. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-Heavy-Duty-50-ft-Landscape-Edging-1009-50HD/302748760

Here's also a great link that talks about pros/cons/install https://homeguides.sfgate.com/plastic-edge-molding-landscaping-47855.html


----------



## Methodical

ABC123 said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of the black trim stuff you're using to edge the flower bed? Is that something you can get from Lowes or HD?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> The product is made of a plastic/poly. This is like what I used. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-Heavy-Duty-50-ft-Landscape-Edging-1009-50HD/302748760
> 
> Here's also a great link that talks about pros/cons/install https://homeguides.sfgate.com/plastic-edge-molding-landscaping-47855.html
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## erickdaniels

Mowed at 3.5", edges and trimmed. Smoking a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 on the front porch and scowling at my neighbor's crabgrass seed heads.


----------



## Methodical

I'm about to spray some nutsedge killer.


----------



## bluenotgreen

I did nothing, just looked at it. Benched the lawnmower. PGR is a game changer, even after it rained 5 out of 7 days last week


----------



## g-man

Got home from vacation late last night. Gave the lawn a quick mow in the rain before heading for a business trip to Canada. Dropped some nitrogen to start the falll season.


----------



## GMM

Carved out some new flower beds, buried some plants, and built a raised garden bed for the girlfriend.




Also bought this scalping blade for my lawn mower. I realized my trimmer was perfect for clearing away the dead grass, but no way I'm going to use it on the whole yard.


----------



## BrettWayne

Mowed the front .. still have some KY31 in there I need to deal with 


Other side have bermuda/TTTF mix that I'm working with . Don't wanna do a Reno so just working with what I have .


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed the front and back last night after work. Was a little cooler today at 103 with a storm that rolled through the night before. Next 7 days forecasted 105 to 110. Can't wait for September!


----------



## bluenotgreen

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed the front and back last night after work. Was a little cooler today at 103 with a storm that rolled through the night before. Next 7 days forecasted 105 to 110. Can't wait for September!


Looks dominating. Even more impressive considering you're in the 100s


----------



## Alpine

Mowed and dropped my monthly application of SOP 2 lb/K. Pulled a few weeds (crabgrass & spurge) mostly near the sidewalk and walkway. Started raining just as I finished up.


----------



## ronjon84790

bluenotgreen said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed the front and back last night after work. Was a little cooler today at 103 with a storm that rolled through the night before. Next 7 days forecasted 105 to 110. Can't wait for September!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks dominating. Even more impressive considering you're in the 100s
Click to expand...

Thanks! We stay in the 100's for many days in the summer. The grass has stayed pretty green this year. I've been mowing at 2 5/8 throuout the summer. That's the highest my Masport rotary mower will go. I have a few heat stressed spots but they will bounce back quickly once the weather breaks.

This September and throughout next year I'm going to maintain it at 3/4. Lower if I can and see how it holds up. Bluegrass is awesome. Holds up in many different environments.


----------



## erickdaniels

Wettest and tallest mow I can remember happened this morning. I definitely broke the 1/3 rule.


----------



## g-man

Trimmed, edged, shaped some shrubs, applied cyzmic (flys everywhere) and finally dropped hoc to 3/4"!!!

Started the leveling and marked the zone for round up. It was too hot and windy to apply it. I also need to apply PGR and tenacity to smoke some fine fescues.


----------



## jha4aamu

Dethatched, raked and bagged. Applied SOP at 2lb/k and a cocktail of other soil amendments. Hopefully the yard perks back up quickly


----------



## BlackThumb

Caught up on a bunch of edging (the wet weather at least made it easy to get some good clean edges) and mowed down to 3.5". Weather and fungal pressure looked promising enough that I broke the striping kit back out -- feels good, man.


----------



## g-man

This morning I noticed some stranglers from yesterday mow. It drove me nuts all day, so this gave it another mow after the sun started to set. I could relax now.

Collected soil samples from the Reno area. Applied a bag of Menards Milo (half rate). I noticed that it is not the same  4-3-0 with 1.5% iron. Also applied 0.5lb/M of K. In the dark I applied 0.35oz PGR with FAS.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Started prepping for the September aeration & overseeding 2018 journey. 
Lowered deck ½" from 4" to 3.5". 
We've had good rain - ~ 4.5 inches the last couple of weeks and expecting some more hard thunderstorms this week so I feel confident the grass won't look too bad shorter.

Sprayed some Weed B Gon CCO off the hose end & hoping that should take care of the any remaining broadweed for the summer.


----------



## ales_gantar

(Read in russian accent with hard Rs)

I mowed with a new mower. And yes, it's a Toro. I heard nice things about it. Me happy. ❤


----------



## BXMurphy

Applied four-month rate of prodiamine. Looking to control winter annuals.

Four-month spring app is breaking down. Crabgrass is returning with a vengeance! Will have to apply a month earlier next year.

It is interesting to see how my spring app had uneven coverage as crabgrass is coming through in stripes. Ugh.

Planning Tenacty in four 4-oz. apps spaced 17 days apart starting this weekend. I am bringing in the Storm Troopers on this lawn. Maybe I will have one or two blades of KBG still standing.


----------



## BXMurphy

ales_gantar said:


> (Read in russian accent with hard Rs)
> 
> R' s? We don't use them in New England (northeast USA) except as a substitute for trailing A's.
> 
> Banana = bananer.
> Blinker = blinkah (which we don't use).
> Soda = tonic.


----------



## BXMurphy

ales_gantar said:


> (Read in russian accent with hard Rs)


R' s? We don't use them in New England (northeast USA) except as a substitute for trailing A's.

Banana = bananer.
Blinker = blinkah (which we don't use).
Soda = tonic.
[/quote]


----------



## BXMurphy

ales_gantar said:


> (Read in russian accent with hard Rs)


R' s? We don't use them in New England (northeast USA) except as a substitute for trailing A's.

Banana = bananer.
Blinker = blinkah (which we don't use).
Soda = tonic.


----------



## social port

@ales_gantar your grass is looking amazing in that picture. Congrats on the new baby!

@BXMurphy may the Force be with you.


----------



## ales_gantar

@BXMurphy 

@social port Thanks. It does have some uneven colour, so I'm beginning to flirt with the reno idea.


----------



## ales_gantar

BXMurphy said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Read in russian accent with hard Rs)
> 
> 
> 
> R' s? We don't use them in New England (northeast USA) except as a substitute for trailing A's.
> 
> Banana = bananer.
> Blinker = blinkah (which we don't use).
> Soda = tonic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Green

I was looking for a specific, older (and I mean old!) KBG variety for use in a damaged section of my grandfather's lawn. I called a seed company here in CT that mentioned the cultivar in last year's listing, but they said they didn't have it.

I googled, and another seed company in CT came up. I had never bought from them, but remembered seeing their name on bags in a local store. I called them. They had the cultivar! They said they were scheduled to be at my local store tomorrow to deliver an order, and suggested I ask the store if They were willing to piggback the order. The manager said no problem, and would not charge me extra! He then called the guy I had spoken with at the seed company, and then called me back and said it will be ready to pick up tomorrow!


----------



## GoPre

Dropped HOC for airflow. Battling some fungus.

I already noticed two Poa plants popping up, so I immediately dropped my fall PreM. Was really leaning on skipping aeration this fall because of my Triv issues, now it's settled.

Starting my blitz this weekend, and postponing or even stopping my PGR apps for the year again due to fungus.


----------



## BXMurphy

Yep! I dropped my pre-emergent 2-3 days ago. Very hot and humid. Took my time watering in as ground is really not drying. I think I have fungus but I am too new and lawn still ratty-looking for me to KNOW the difference. 

Wow! Starting your blitz this early, though, huh?


----------



## GoPre

BXMurphy said:


> Yep! I dropped my pre-emergent 2-3 days ago. Very hot and humid. Took my time watering in as ground is really not drying. I think I have fungus but I am too new and lawn still ratty-looking for me to KNOW the difference.
> 
> Wow! Starting your blitz this early, though, huh?


Yes sir...I'd like to push some growth due to fungus. G-man posted some useful forecasts as well, looks like the weather will be ideal sooner this summer.


----------



## g-man

Mowed and sprayed glyphosate in the dark. Not the best option, but wind was too high earlier.


----------



## BXMurphy

1.4 teaspoons of Tenacity over 2,500 SF. I had some left over and went over the front lawn again. That should kill it.


----------



## ABC123

Seed went down today. Wahoo! 
The wait begins.


----------



## BXMurphy

ABC123 said:


> Seed went down today. Wahoo!
> The wait begins.


DUDE! That's a TON of seed (and watering!)! What is the square footage? What are the bowling alley lanes for?


----------



## LawnNerd

ABC123 said:


> Seed went down today. Wahoo!
> The wait begins.


Woah Partner! That looks amazing! I'll drink a beer for you tonight! Can't wait to see that on Halloween!


----------



## LawnNerd

Scalped and bagged. 


The east coast rain is slowing me down, but appears I'll have a break starting next Wed to get seed down.

Edit: finished my sentence... Der..


----------



## BXMurphy

A tired, old New England lawn freshly sprayed with Tenacity (and tracking dye).

I hit it with the 4 oz. rate. I am going to do this two more times.

These will be "before pictures."


----------



## LawnNerd

GoPre said:


> Dropped HOC for airflow. Battling some fungus.
> 
> I already noticed two Poa plants popping up, so I immediately dropped my fall PreM. Was really leaning on skipping aeration this fall because of my Triv issues, now it's settled.
> 
> Starting my blitz this weekend, and postponing or even stopping my PGR apps for the year again due to fungus.


I made the mistake of not catching the beginnings of fungal issues and sprayed pgr. Yard looked like crap for a solid month. Pgr doesn't stop dollar spot!


----------



## LawnNerd

BXMurphy said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Read in russian accent with hard Rs)
> 
> 
> 
> R' s? We don't use them in New England (northeast USA) except as a substitute for trailing A's.
> 
> Banana = bananer.
> Blinker = blinkah (which we don't use).
> Soda = tonic.
Click to expand...

You pahked the cah in tha yahd??!!


----------



## ABC123

BXMurphy said:


> DUDE! That's a TON of seed (and watering!)! What is the square footage? What are the bowling alley lanes for?


It's about 8400 sq ft. Did it all in sections throughout the day today, it's been several weeks of long days hand raking and picking rocks, I'll post a journal when all this sprouts. 20 lbs of bewitched.

Gly went down last night.

Best tool I've bought so far is a bluebird dethatcher, went over the lawn before seeding and used a gm1000 to roll it in.

"Bowling lanes" are all 40in wide to allow for proper tenacity application with the sprayer I made. The hard part was keeping it at 2.8mph on the slopes as the front caster wheel liked to sink.


----------



## ABC123

LawnNerd said:


> Woah Partner! That looks amazing! I'll drink a beer for you tonight! Can't wait to see that on Halloween!


Thanks!! I can't wait either!! Been planing this for almost two years. :thumbup:


----------



## Rule11

Dropped 1.4 lbs of N in front and 1.1 in the back per my first ever soil sample. Look forward to making this a yearly late winter early spring practice. Then cut front at 7/16" and then threw a gauge on one of the pop ups to check Dynamic pressure of front yard zone. Thinking about putting the Hunter 40 PSI pop up heads since I am running at 52 psi. 


Then went to the back and cut with the single/Dubs Cut. Love that cut from @wardconnor


----------



## g-man

If your valve has a flow control, you can lower the flow to lower the pressure to get the 40psi without having to change all the heads.

Also, 1.4lb of N is a lot at once. Most soil test recommend yearly applications and to spread them thru the year. I recommend folks not to go over 1lb of N/ksqft at once. Your front looks less than 1k. I would water your lawn heavily to avoid nitrogen burn.


----------



## Rule11

g-man said:


> If your valve has a flow control, you can lower the flow to lower the pressure to get the 40psi without having to change all the heads.
> 
> Also, 1.4lb of N is a lot at once. Most soil test recommend yearly applications and to spread them thru the year. I recommend folks not to go over 1lb of N/ksqft at once. Your front looks less than 1k. I would water your lawn heavily to avoid nitrogen burn.


Ok great! Thanks for that information. This summer has been a great learning experience with application values, cultivaters, and a ray of other topics. So from here on out I hope to be on the correct paths. My N for the year is definitely good. 🙏. I truly appreciate all the advice here. I will soak in this N


----------



## BXMurphy

ABC123 said:


> It's about 8400 sq ft. Did it all in sections throughout the day today, it's been several weeks of long days hand raking and picking rocks, I'll post a journal when all this sprouts. 20 lbs of bewitched.


That's a lot of good, hard work. Good for you! I do hope you take some pictures at 30 day intervals or so. Are you putting down a pre-em?


----------



## ABC123

BXMurphy said:


> That's a lot of good, hard work. Good for you! I do hope you take some pictures at 30 day intervals or so. Are you putting down a pre-em?


Doesn't make me feel any younger. :lol: Tenacity went down and I'll re-apply around day 30. Ill most likely put down Prodiamine after the second mow.


----------



## wardconnor

Love it @Rule11


----------



## Pete1313

ABC123 said:


> Seed went down today. Wahoo!
> The wait begins.


Congrats @ABC123! I can't wait to see the results! :thumbsup:



LawnNerd said:


> I made the mistake of not catching the beginnings of fungal issues and sprayed pgr. Yard looked like crap for a solid month. Pgr doesn't stop dollar spot!


I made this mistake this year as well.. :fool:



Rule11 said:


> Dropped 1.4 lbs of N in front and 1.1 in the back per my first ever soil sample. Look forward to making this a yearly late winter early spring practice. Then cut front at 7/16" and then threw a gauge on one of the pop ups to check Dynamic pressure of front yard zone. Thinking about putting the Hunter 40 PSI pop up heads since I am running at 52 psi.
> 
> 
> Then went to the back and cut with the single/Dubs Cut. Love that cut from @wardconnor





wardconnor said:


> Love it @Rule11


Agreed love it! You guys make me want to sow in some rye next year. Looks so good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rule11

ABC123 said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of good, hard work. Good for you! I do hope you take some pictures at 30 day intervals or so. Are you putting down a pre-em?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make me feel any younger. :lol: Tenacity went down and I'll re-apply around day 30. Ill most likely put down Prodiamine after the second mow.
Click to expand...

On the second application don't panic if most of the new germinated turf turns white. That happen to my back yard Reno and 10 days later it all came back. Nerve racking though.


----------



## ABC123

Somebody turned off my sprinkler main valve outside last night so thats outstanding. Muddy footprints all the way around my house and down the front yard too. I guess the no trespassing signs and roped off perimeter wasn't enough of a deterrent.

Just got the rainmachine mini-8 in the mail today and I'll install that tonight.


----------



## g-man

What? Who will do that?


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> What? Who will do that?


I'm in a new development, lots of contractor traffic. I was soaking it really well yesterday after seed down. Maybe they thought I didn't know it was on? We're the only one able to seed, rest are getting sodded. Been having a few trespassing issues lately, sheriff took pictures and cameras will go up if there's another occurrence.


----------



## JDgreen18

ABC123 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Who will do that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a new development, lots of contractor traffic. I was soaking it really well yesterday after seed down. Maybe they thought I didn't know it was on? We're the only one able to seed, rest are getting sodded. Been having a few trespassing issues lately, sheriff took pictures and cameras will go up if there's another occurrence.
Click to expand...

Wow thats ridiculous if they were concerned that you left if on by accident why not knock on your door and ask. This would piss me off. Makes me glad my house is very secluded and all fenced in.


----------



## g-man

Abc123, any chance it was spraying their work? Like if they are painting the outside of a house?


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> Abc123, any chance it was spraying their work? Like if they are painting the outside of a house?


Na, nothing like that. Our houses are far apart.

Hope all these zip ties are enough of a deterrent.


----------



## Alpine

Got the fall pre-em down - think i cut it pretty close. Also put down Milorganite at the bag rate. Rain is forecast for the rest of the weekend to water everything in.


----------



## BXMurphy

Alpine said:


> Got the fall pre-em down - think i cut it pretty close. Also put down Milorganite at the bag rate. Rain is forecast for the rest of the weekend to water everything in.


I got mine down on Monday, the 6th.

Rain? Good GRIEF! We got clobbered up here with two inches starting at about 1:00 p.m.

I leveled out the vegetable garden beds for next year. The rain helped to settle in the soil and exposed low spots.


----------



## BXMurphy

ABC123 said:


>


All you need is a blindfold, gag, and ransom note.


----------



## alpine0000

Some slicing today!


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Been raining day and night for 2 days. First we've had in about a month, so happy to see it.

Preparing for renovation, so mostly, I just gazed out the windows the effects of the rain on my 6 day old first spray of glyphosate. Enjoying it turning a sickly pale green color. Begging it to hurry up so I can shoot treatment 2 of 3-4.

Took delivery of my 50 lbs sack of fertilizer (felt sorry for the FedEx guy carrying that in sopping rain), and a package of Bonide Turbo Spread Sticker surfactant from Amazon which I'll use in the remaining sprays of glyphosate.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Put down my first application of tenacity. Only had a 1/2 gal sprayer. I mixed in 1/4 teaspoon. That is the correct mixture?

Hopefully in a few days I can get rid of these few stray weeds nothing has been able to touch yet!

I ordered 2 yards of topsoil to level out on the back side of our fence, but it rained yesterday so everything is wet. The landscaping company delivered way more than 2 yards, it's more like 4-5 yards! I really can't complain but I'm not sure what to do with it all.


----------



## ABC123

Here's a good link for a tenacity calculator. Brought to you buy @HoosierLawnGnome

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yi7UJrmwujrPK0B9LYjgG24RbJE0C9syOIBO6RtQEUo/htmlview

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yi7UJrmwujrPK0B9LYjgG24RbJE0C9syOIBO6RtQEUo/htmlview

Used it the other day. Thanks for making it!


----------



## BXMurphy

alpine0000 said:


> Some slicing today!


Hmph. Neat! I've never seen that before. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## g-man

Took some Aleve as a preventive for tomorrow's pain.

Mowed again. Raked the Reno areas (expanded areas). Digged 3 'french drains'. Used a shovel parallel to the ground to level out high spots. I'm looking forward to sit at my desk tomorrow.


----------



## ggilmore

First time using Tenacity tonight! Trying to fight the almighty Nimblewill infestation. Hope I'm doing this right!


----------



## g-man

@ggilmore Just make sure you get the correct qty for the sqft and apply it evenly. Practice with water only first to ensure it is evenly applied (tank empty at the last sqfts) and dont forget the NIS.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Spread Scott's Grub Killer Plus. Wish I'd had the product in time yesterday because we got .89 inches in the past 24 hours. Oh well. I'll turn on the sprinklers.

P.S. I'm doing a renovation this Autumn, so the lawn is also turning a garish, pale green and brown. I'm certain my neighbors out walking thought I was trying to save it with fertilizer. Teehee.


----------



## BXMurphy

LadyAnglesey said:


> Spread Scott's Grub Killer Plus. Wish I'd had the product in time yesterday because we got .89 inches in the past 24 hours. Oh well. I'll turn on the sprinklers.


Hello!

I was reading that GrubEx is active in 60-90 days. It is a "preventative" and should be applied in the spring to prevent a fall infestation.

If you are certain you have grubs to kill today, you might need something else


----------



## pennstater2005

BXMurphy said:


> LadyAnglesey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spread Scott's Grub Killer Plus. Wish I'd had the product in time yesterday because we got .89 inches in the past 24 hours. Oh well. I'll turn on the sprinklers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I was reading that GrubEx is active in 60-90 days. It is a "preventative" and should be applied in the spring to prevent a fall infestation.
> 
> If you are certain you have grubs to kill today, you might need something else
Click to expand...

Grub Killer Plus contains Dylox which is used for a 24 hour kill. The AI in Grubex is Chlorantraniliprole which claims up to 4 month grub control (preventative).


----------



## BXMurphy

pennstater2005 said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyAnglesey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spread Scott's Grub Killer Plus. Wish I'd had the product in time yesterday because we got .89 inches in the past 24 hours. Oh well. I'll turn on the sprinklers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I was reading that GrubEx is active in 60-90 days. It is a "preventative" and should be applied in the spring to prevent a fall infestation.
> 
> If you are certain you have grubs to kill today, you might need something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grub Killer Plus contains Dylox which is used for a 24 hour kill. The AI in Grubex is Chlorantraniliprole which claims up to 4 month grub control (preventative).
Click to expand...

Ah, yes... I see that I didn't read carefully enough. Good catch!


----------



## ABC123

Bleaching day 4. Went a little heavier with the tenacity as I wasn't able to irrigate and fallow like I wanted. Irrigation came in way late so it is what it is.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I was reading that GrubEx is active in 60-90 days. It is a "preventative" and should be applied in the spring to prevent a fall infestation.
> 
> If you are certain you have grubs to kill today, you might need something else
> 
> 
> 
> Grub Killer Plus contains Dylox which is used for a 24 hour kill. The AI in Grubex is Chlorantraniliprole which claims up to 4 month grub control (preventative).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, yes... I see that I didn't read carefully enough. Good catch!
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll put down Scott's GrubEx in the early Spring. But I want a quick kill of the new larva before seeding renovation, so BioAdvanced (formerly Bayer Advanced) 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus does the job.


----------



## BXMurphy

ABC123 said:


> Bleaching day 4. Went a little heavier with the tenacity as I wasn't able to irrigate and fallow like I wanted. Irrigation came in way late so it is what it is.


My Tenacity is just kicking in after an Aug. 10 application. I am doing a foliar app.

I put mine down at 5:45 p.m. Dew started forming at 7:00 p.m. Four days of gloomy, rainy weather followed. I accumulated 3.5 inches and counting.

ABC123, you are doing a reno, right? Are you worried about irrigation to get it off the leaves and into the soil?


----------



## BXMurphy

LadyAnglesey said:


> Yes, I'll put down Scott's GrubEx in the early Spring. But I want a quick kill of the new larva before seeding renovation, so BioAdvanced (formerly Bayer Advanced) 24-Hour Grub Killer Plus does the job.


I could never wrap my head around grub timing.  I finally decided, "How hard could this be?"... And then I did a bunch of reading.

Beats me why I found it so difficult... probably the same thing that messes me up with grass ID... 

Anyway, I am throwing down some milky spore. It is a two-three year inoculation schedule. The grubs are supposed to ingest the spore, the spore is supposed to kill them, and when they die, the grubs release millions more spore.

I had an old bag of some grub killer, I think it is the Bayer Advanced, that I wanted to use up. So, like a complete dope, I spread down the grub killer and then a couple days later, after all the grubs were dead... I put down the milky spore.

<sigh> You know?... WhatEVER you do... don't be Irish... everything looks like fun and games until someone puts an eye out...


----------



## Seeking_Turf

Started my fall project few days ago... First with an aggressive verticutting





Followed by some mason sand for leveling:


Going to give it a week or so and will overseed heavily with PRG. At first I was going to go with KBG but after a tip from @wardconnor and some extra research about PRG my plans have changed. PRG all the way with a little extra fertilizer for my current KBG :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

Seeking_Turf said:


> Started my fall project few days ago... First with an aggressive verticutting
> 
> Followed by some mason sand for leveling:


WOW! That is something to see! Wow! Thank you for sharing those pictures. Amazing!


----------



## ABC123

BXMurphy said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleaching day 4. Went a little heavier with the tenacity as I wasn't able to irrigate and fallow like I wanted. Irrigation came in way late so it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> My Tenacity is just kicking in after an Aug. 10 application. I am doing a foliar app.
> 
> I put mine down at 5:45 p.m. Dew started forming at 7:00 p.m. Four days of gloomy, rainy weather followed. I accumulated 3.5 inches and counting.
> 
> ABC123, you are doing a reno, right? Are you worried about irrigation to get it off the leaves and into the soil?
Click to expand...

Yeah full Reno on a new construction with bare ground. I have a system installed but it's not the greatest, I'll be addressing its deficiencies in the spring. I went heavy on the tenacity but only because I couldn't irrigate before seed down.


----------



## Seeking_Turf

BXMurphy said:


> Seeking_Turf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started my fall project few days ago... First with an aggressive verticutting
> 
> Followed by some mason sand for leveling:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That is something to see! Wow! Thank you for sharing those pictures. Amazing!
Click to expand...

Sure thing! :thumbup:


----------



## BXMurphy

ABC123 said:


> Yeah full Reno on a new construction with bare ground. I have a system installed but it's not the greatest, I'll be addressing its deficiencies in the spring. I went heavy on the tenacity but only because I couldn't irrigate before seed down.


That's nice. I'm jealous!

I am working on an old New England lawn. It has probably never been renovated. There are all kinds of grasses growing one next to the other. I am using prodiamine and Tenacity to sift and sort out the nasty stuff and keep the good stuff. When I'm done, I will take a look at what we have make some "tough decisions."

You are really starting out on the right foot! You are coming into some great grass-growing weather. All my best!


----------



## Tsmith

Was lucky enough to sneak a cut in during lunch today before more heavy rain. Been side shooting lately due to not being able to cut as often.

Also got to watch guys cutting neighbors lawn point shoot directly towards my lawn along fence and shoot clippings all over my property. Looks like I need to live up to my profile pic once again.


----------



## g-man

I'm breaking rules like @wardconnor. I took off the groomer nuts and adjuster and just let the groomer ride in the ground. Awesome. Now to rake this before the rain gets here.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Mowed and lowered my deck onr notch. Pulled some more clumps of k31. Hope my seeding works


----------



## social port

Tsmith said:


> Was lucky enough to sneak a cut in during lunch today before more heavy rain. Been side shooting lately due to not being able to cut as often.
> 
> Also got to watch guys cutting neighbors lawn point shoot directly towards my lawn along fence and shoot clippings all over my property. Looks like I need to live up to my profile pic once again.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## mmacejko

Had a few reoccurring brown areas in lawn since I moved here. Finally decided to do a screwdriver test. Well the results were amazing- 10 or more 5 Fallon buckets of rocks and a crazy amount of concrete washout from when home was built. I mixed and replaced soil, seeded, spread peat moss, and watered. Now hopefully just keep it watered and not have any more brown spots!


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> I'm breaking rules like wardconnor. I took off the groomer nuts and adjuster and just let the groomer ride in the ground. Awesome. Now to rake this before the rain gets here.


Interesting. How did the blades hold up?


----------



## g-man

Just fine. I'm still using the greens ones and not the fairway, but at the fairway spacing. I was more concerned with the gear/bushing than the blades.

I now want to do the whole lawn like this. There are areas that the head seems to float and it is spongy. I do need to up my molasses applications.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Just fine. I'm still using the greens ones and not the fairway, but at the fairway spacing. I was more concerned with the gear/bushing than the blades.
> 
> I now want to do the whole lawn like this. There are areas that the head seems to float and it is spongy. I do need to up my molasses applications.


Good to hear it worked good. Might need to try that. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 this is what i did.



I tried without the nut, but it comes apart with a bump. I threaded the nut a turn and a half to keep it together. So I kept this part out.



As the grommer turns, it wants to go deeper. The nut being so loose, allows it to go below the rollers plane. I'm planing on keeping it like this but set it to be flush with the ground or 1/4in.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Pete1313 this is what i did.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried without the nut, but it comes apart with a bump. I threaded the nut a turn and a half to keep it together. So I kept this part out.
> 
> 
> 
> As the grommer turns, it wants to go deeper. The nut being so loose, allows it to go below the rollers plane. I'm planing on keeping it like this but set it to be flush with the ground or 1/4in.


Thanks for sharing the pics! My only concern would be the durability of the GTC and like you mentioned the bushing inside as it's not meant to engage the soil. But I might give it a go as well. Good to hear the blades held up well. Have you played around with any other groomer settings this year? I have kept mine at 25% below HOC all year, but might start experimenting going lower.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> I'm breaking rules like wardconnor. I took off the groomer nuts and adjuster and just let the groomer ride in the ground. Awesome. Now to rake this before the rain gets here.


Dude... I like your style and your thinking out of the box.

I promise that you will see good things come of that. The times when I see a lot of improvement is when I am mechanically the hardest and roughest on my lawn. When I tear it up.... it just springs back so nicely.

I also find that in order to keep a low cut stand, you have to continually be working on that thatch layer and thinning it out. You will see that, if you have not already, as you go along your stand will get so dang thick and pillowy.

Good work there.


----------



## ABC123

Bewitch germinated today, seed down was on the 10th around 3pm. Flashlight checks tonight!


----------



## g-man

@ABC123 And no one turned off your irrigation?


----------



## zeus201

wardconnor said:


> I also find that in order to keep a low cut stand, you have to continually be working on that thatch layer and thinning it out. You will see that, if you have not already, as you go along your stand will get so dang thick and pillowy.
> 
> Good work there.


I am starting to notice this pillowy-ness in certain sections in my backyard. Planning on verticutting next weekend.

But, fixed a spray body pop up after my kid crushed it with his toy car while I was running a test cycle yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> ABC123 And no one turned off your irrigation?


Nope they haven't been back, but they put socks back on all the curb lines and sidewalks. They covered the seeds and several heads along the sidewalk so sprinkler coverage wasn't the greatest. Still no idea why people are going out of there way on these things.


----------



## Mozart

outdoorsmen said:


> Mowed and lowered my deck onr notch. Pulled some more clumps of k31. Hope my seeding works


Glad to hear I'm not the only one hand pulling K31. Makes me feel a little less crazy 

I've noticed that the K31 has been spreading this year in my yard. I'm guessing it's due to the wet weather and possibly seed proliferation. Just curious - has your K31 been spreading/expanding this year?



Yesterday I "Fallowed the sticks out of this mother bunker" (was a big mound of dirt before )


----------



## g-man

Those socks and the black wall are a big deal. I think they get fines. The sewer/stormwater company doesn't want errosion in their pipes or ponds.

I lived in a construction zone while other houses were build. There was a guy in a white pick up truck driving every am looking at that. A neighbor spent one afternoon taking the black wall down because it was looking ugly and they came thr next day and installed it again.


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> Those socks and the black wall are a big deal. I think they get fines. The sewer/stormwater company doesn't want errosion in their pipes or ponds.
> 
> I lived in a construction zone while other houses were build. There was a guy in a white pick up truck driving every am looking at that. A neighbor spent one afternoon taking the black wall down because it was looking ugly and they came thr next day and installed it again.


Yeah that's correct for here too. I'd imagine the germination should be much more noticeable the next time it's checked. The socks I had were on the edge of the sidewalks and curb so I could effectively seed and irrigate all the soil. Wood chips were spilt everywhere for only moving it 6in so I removed them and blew the mess into the street.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Cut and trimmed. It was actually 9 days since my last cut so I definitely broke the 1/3 rule. :?

When I was done I dropped soybean/alfalfa meal and urea. It's time to start my fall regimen. I'm targeting weekly apps of urea through the fall.


----------



## Rule11

Started Fall 2018 over seed and True Putt experiment. Started with a sod Cut.




Then relocate sod to scalped portion where needed replacement.









Then cleaned up the rest of the side strip, re-worked irrigation, added a head, then raked, and ran zone to adjust nozzles. Seed and peat will go down Saturday.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Mozart, yes it does seem to be more prevalent this year. Or maybe ir just cause i pay more attention to the grass types now, idk. Im really starting to wonder if i should even be bothering myself. Even with k31 my lawn is the nicest in my neighborhood. Not dorment, no eeefs, darkext green. Tge average person walking by will not know nor care about what species of tttf is growing. Alot of lawn companies treat and mow in my neighborhood with bery poor results. The other people dont care. They got crabgrass everywhere, do why should i care about k31?
It was 2 years ago i spread 100lbs, i was just getting starting in my lawn after i moved in and i didnt know any better. At that time i thoight all grass was the same.


----------



## Pete1313

Rule11 said:


> Started Fall 2018 over seed and True Putt experiment. Started with a sod Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then relocate sod to scalped portion where needed replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cleaned up the rest of the side strip, re-worked irrigation, added a head, then raked, and ran zone to adjust nozzles. Seed and peat will go down Saturday.


Nice work!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

outdoorsmen said:


> Mozart, yes it does seem to be more prevalent this year. Or maybe ir just cause i pay more attention to the grass types now, idk. Im really starting to wonder if i should even be bothering myself. Even with k31 my lawn is the nicest in my neighborhood. Not dorment, no eeefs, darkext green. Tge average person walking by will not know nor care about what species of tttf is growing. Alot of lawn companies treat and mow in my neighborhood with bery poor results. The other people dont care. They got crabgrass everywhere, do why should i care about k31?
> It was 2 years ago i spread 100lbs, i was just getting starting in my lawn after i moved in and i didnt know any better. At that time i thoight all grass was the same.


I'm not sure that others would care anyway or even know the differences in TF vs TTTF. But, when the lawn is a uniform texture and a dark color, it just looks nicer. People notice and they want that same thing but they won't do or pay for it. Too low on their to do list. More of a nice to have but that's it. I had seeded k31 before I knew about cultivars. Now I'm doing a reno and it'll look even better later. The K31 was bothering me. I'm sure no one else cares and the neighbors probably think I'm nuts and a weirdo but whatever...


----------



## Tsmith

Been slacking on my beds this year for various reasons and never did my did mulch so they are a mess with weeds. Trying to clean them up finally before doing some spot seeding and pulled two Lowe's brown bags full of weeds already and I'm not even halfway done.

Planning on cutting later before the next wave of thunderstorms.


----------



## Killsocket

I dethatched the front 2500 sq ft part of my lawn this morning with a corded electric SunJoe dethatcher/scarifyer. I was kind of excited to go so I forgot to check the adjustment. The first two passes were on the deepest setting. The rest of the passes were at a higher rate of depth. I do think I messed up a bit as it should have been higher yet, BUT, I am overall pleased with results. Some parts dug up a little more than I like, but just a little and that is on me for being over anxious to do this. It's a learning process.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Added some stripes today with a rake while dethatching. Great workout and turnout #twobirds


----------



## Alex1389

Brought my HOC down to the fall height of 2.75", and I'm hoping I can keep up with it through EOY. Also did some investigation on what I thought was a rabbit hole. Turns out I had what appears to be a pretty nice sized sink hole.


----------



## BXMurphy

Spread 3 year-old compost (from days when I thought making compost was cool) over area of front lawn where cars used to park.

I made about 27 cubic feet (1 cubic yard) from weed-infested grass clippings before I learned it was better to just mulch that stuff in.

I mixed my grass clippings with bags of leaves collected (stolen?) from neighbors who left their leaves in paper lawn bags at the curb. I must have looked like an idiot with my wheelbarrow walking down the sidewalk with 2-3 bags of leaves. I didn't care... I was COOL!

Naturally, like a COMPLETE newbie, I spread this around AFTER putting prodiamine down and AFTER my first fall Tenacity application.

Ah, well... it's all a learning experience. I still have two more Tenacity apps coming so it shouldn't be a total loss. 

I am glad I found The Lawn Forum because I am at least able to identify where I am screwing up! Thank you, folks!


----------



## social port

@Rule11 such a cool project you've got going there. Looks like you are doing very nice work.

Like the name of the project, too.


----------



## social port

@Alex1389 would have never expected a sinkhole! That's pretty wild.


----------



## Rule11

Punch, sand, seed, roll, now waiting to watch the results. 🤞🏼




















The Flamingos are hanging in the beds for now.


----------



## social port

@Rule11 :lol: flamingos are waiting to assume their rightful place.

Your work really deserves its own thread. I can't wait to see how this comes out. :thumbup:


----------



## Rule11

Thanks, I am exited to see how this progresses. Maybe I will post a pic of seed down the keep adding to it once germination starts.


----------



## erickdaniels

@Rule11 NICE TRUCK!


----------



## NewLawnJon

I mowed today (brought HOC to 2" to start working down for leveling in a few weeks). Still need to apply Humic DG, Fall Dimension app, and get some Urea today.


----------



## Tim H

I had some extra Ortho Weed b Gone with grabgrass control on the shelf. I decided to spot treat some weeds in the back yard and reinforce my barrier against the neighbors. You can see the bright green crabgrass lawn next door!


----------



## Mozart

Today I broke the 1/3 rule because my mower doesn't have an 8" setting


----------



## samjonester

Your supposed to keep watering your lawn as it dies right! :lol:



6 days after my first app of glyphosate. I put down 16oz of 41% glyphosate over 2k sq ft. I thought it was crazy to dilute to the recommended rate (1 gal / 300 sq ft), so I put all 16 oz in 2 gallons of water with a surfactant. Seems to still have worked fine!

I'm going to do a second application tomorrow to catch anything that survived the first round.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Heat Advisory today, so I didn't push it:

1. Dethatched 1/4 of the front lawn, (will have to it in stages as time and heat permits)
2. Sprayed the dethatched section with a mix of RGS, Tenacity, and Bifen
3. Cleaned dead leaves from the flowerbeds with blower and rake
4. Raked pine bark nuggets from around the Silver Maple Tree in preparation of it being cut down next week (messing with the foundation per structural engineer and arborist reports. Gonna replace it with a berm of a Bloodgood Maple and assorted xeriscape garden.)


----------



## BXMurphy

@LadyAnglesey, it sounds like you are doing the "Epic Yard Beatdown" that I went through last year.  That's a ton o' fun...

I ripped out every eyesore that I could find last year. Then I set about locking down and locking out all the nasty weeds in the lawn. I practiced solid lawn husbandry all this year and think I am perfectly positioned for some lawn renovations next year.

I am working with a tired, "olde" New England lawn. You may or may not be working with that same kind of hodge-podge mess of a lawn. Nevertheless, I am interested in following your progress. Please post some pix if you can.


----------



## Ldware9

Mowed turf to 2.5in, continued to back full my newly built retaining wall with grass clippings/compost/topsoil (not in any specific order), pruned my trees, and cleaned up all the dead branches in and around my property. Neighbor still hates that I maintain my own lawn and he hires a company to do it for him, but they don't maintain his as well as I do mine (he made a few snide remarks)


----------



## LadyAnglesey

The infamous Silver Maple. She's coming down first thing Monday morning. Note the surface roots that have reached just around the side.

This is one of 3 parts in front lawn I still have to dethatch. But I raked the pine bark mulch away from the tree to reuse in the new berm so the guys don't haul it off with the sawdust and debris. I'll pin a tarp over.

Btw, the neighbors -- all with green St Augustine and Bermuda turf -- have been giving me the stink eye for a month for "neglecting" my lawn, presumably bringing down their property values, (actually being slowly killed off with glyphosate. This even though I've been meticulous in keeping it well edged and tidy. Didn't help that the big patches and strips of crabgrass held green so long, even while the real grass was turning wheat color. Teehee!)


----------



## erickdaniels

Cut down a pine tree to open up a shady area. Sprayed some weeds with Round Up. 10 cu yds of compost is showing up on Fri (8/31). Scalp, power rack, aerate planned for Thursday (8/30). Seed Fri or Sat then top dress with Compost. OHHHH YEAHHH!


----------



## NewLawnJon

Applied .5 lb/k of urea. Tomorrow I will probably mow.

Hopefully I am not starting the weekly fall nitrogen blitz too early I have enough urea to make it to the weekend after Halloween.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Mowed yesterday and spread 40 lbs of Humic DG and 40 lbs of soybean fert. Will be spraying PGR and Tenacity early this week in prep for overseed.


----------



## Pete1313

Edge, trim, mow, blow. Put down some T-Nex, and then dropped some 23-0-25(50%/50% urea/SOP). Caught a pic of the pup patiently waiting for me to finish blowing clippings/fert off of the street.


----------



## erickdaniels

@Pete1313 awesome stripes!


----------



## Alex1389

Went at it hard this weekend. Grass wouldn't grow so great along my retaining walls, so I finally got around to cutting the edges in and creating some mulch beds. TBD on whether I'll actually plant anything in all of these new beds.

Mowed at 2.75" and the lawn seems like it's finally starting to acclimate to that new HOC. Applied Pre-M at 5-month rate. Filled and seeded that nice sinkhole that had developed.

Doing a little mini-reno on the parkway strip. There was a ton of orchardgrass in there, so I decided to just start over as a good way to practice a Reno and check out SSS SS1100 seed. De-thatched it on Saturday with one last water overnight Saturday. Glypho again in the morning. Peat moss and seed down in the afternoon. Fingers crossed this works out. Now I'm off to Italy so I won't even get to see my green babies come up.


----------



## bgillroy

Continued my lawn regrade, hoping to get seed down tomorrow or Tues.


----------



## Tsmith

Ive been waiting out the high temps before killing some spots which I was hoping to do this weekend with the plan to seed next weekend but temps are going to be in the mid to high 90's all week here in the southern part of the Garden State so I'll be pushing back at least a week. As much as I would have liked to get things rolling this weekend I'm not too concerned with seeding later since I'm only doing some spots and not a full Reno.

Normally my lawn is starting to bounce back from the summer heat at this point in late August but my lawn is struggling with heat stress all over right now.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Pete1313 said:


> Edge, trim, mow, blow. Put down some T-Nex, and then dropped some *23-0-25(50%/50% urea/SOP)*. Caught a pic of the pup patiently waiting for me to finish blowing clippings/fert off of the street.


I've searched everywhere for that type fert only to find the shipping rates are prohibitive and no one advertises it locally. What did you buy and where did you find it, please?


----------



## Pete1313

LadyAnglesey said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edge, trim, mow, blow. Put down some T-Nex, and then dropped some *23-0-25(50%/50% urea/SOP)*. Caught a pic of the pup patiently waiting for me to finish blowing clippings/fert off of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched everywhere for that type fert only to find the shipping rates are prohibitive and no one advertises it locally. What did you buy and where did you find it, please?
Click to expand...

I get my stuff from ConservFS. They are local to Northern IL only, but you should be able to get urea(46-0-0) and SOP(0-0-50) just about anywhere that would sell to landscapers. I buy them and blend it myself. Both are the same SGN(220) so they mix really well.


----------



## g-man

@LadyAnglesey see if you could ask a local golf course super for his supplier. They might have it.


----------



## cfinden

Fixed a leak in my underground sprinkler system, filled the hole with topsoil.

Mowed, trimmed, aerated, applied half yard of masonary sand, overseeded with creeping red fescue, put down BrettYoung "Milo". Pruned the small tree out front.

Whole yard stinks terrible now, does official Milorganite stink this bad in the US?


----------



## zeus201

It does have a distinctive odor which eventually goes away in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Before and After. I got distracted and didn't cover the pine bark mulch, so I didn't allow them to tidy the site. I'd rather do that myself, including sweeping, shop vacuuming, and raking the sawdust.

Because sawdust is so heavily carbon, it will rapidly deplete the nitrogen and keep grass (or anything) from growing there. So after I clear away every speck of sawdust I can, I'll hit the area with a high octane nitrogen fertilizer before tilling it in.

I brush on full-strength Ranger Pro minutes after the stump was revealed.


----------



## 2xjtn

Core aeration 3 weeks ago.
Topdressed with organic/sand mix 2 weeks ago.
Sprayed liquid Ca, Mg, P, K, Humic acid and amino acid /carbo complex last week.
Sprayed biology product yesterday.
Sprayed foliar micronutrient product today.
Mowed and striped!


----------



## social port

2xjtn said:


> Core aeration 3 weeks ago.
> Topdressed with organic/sand mix 2 weeks ago.
> Sprayed liquid Ca, Mg, P, K, Humic acid and amino acid /carbo complex last week.
> Sprayed biology product yesterday.
> Sprayed foliar micronutrient product today.
> Mowed and striped!


Wow. Look at those hedges and edges!


----------



## zeus201

2xjtn said:


>


DANG! Looks great, whats the HOC with the reel mower?

Sprayed Prodiamine tonight.


----------



## ggilmore

I just did my second application of fert. for the Fall Nitrogen Blitz, one week from the first application. Going with 0.5lb/K of _slow release_ N per week. I am having trouble finding fast acting N (Urea). I'll try my golf course grounds keeper as mentioned previously.
Tenacity has made my yard look ridiculous, my MIL thinks I've lost it :lol: It is working tho.


----------



## g-man

@ggilmore Check with farmers friends or a coop. I think this one is close to you. Ceres Solutions West Point


----------



## ggilmore

@g-man Thanks for the tip! I called there and they only do bulk. I travel to Indy quite often. Would you recommend a source for Urea in 15 lb bags?


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Took delivery of native soil, not topsoil, because I'm trusting the Pete Denny method to amend the soil properly.

And a few yards of strained Georgia red clay to build the foundation of the berm that will become an herb, flower, and Bloodgood Japanese maple bed, replacing the 50' Silver Maple that never should have been planted there.


----------



## Mozart

Today I gave away a half used bottle of Weed B Gon CCO hose end sprayer to my neighbor who has a serious weed lawn. I encouraged him to test it out along the property line. Fingers crossed!

Here is a sample of his side of the property line (nimblewill got hit with a tenacity drift, probably won't be the last time that happens :lol: )


----------



## g-man

Took the kids to the pool and then gave the lawn a quick mow. Raised the hoc, but did not measured. The stripes color looks better.

Came back to the forum and I need to go to page 3 to catch up. It's the busy season.


----------



## samjonester

Went to Home Depot after the kids were in bed to get the final supplies to seed my backyard renovation tomorrow!

Rented a roller for the day, got 20 bags of compost to fill in holes and smooth a few ruts, and 5 bales of peat moss to cover the 2k sq ft of yard that I'm seeding.

I ran the sprinklers in my reno config for a while to test coverage and so that the soil will be moist. It was supposed to storm today but all we got was a bit of drizzle this evening so I had to do it myself! Then I touched up a few areas with the thatch rake to clear out dead fine fescue. That stuff reminds me of cat hair when it's dead.

While I was at big orange, I was also going to pick up some Lesco slow release 24-0-11 w/ iron to try this weekend instead of Milo for the front yard. Vigoro super green normally $17 a bag was marked down to $3.50 for no apparent reason! I bought the last 7 bags even though I only needed 1.5 :lol: It's like they knew that I wanted slow release with iron and that I had already spent all my money on this renovation!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Rolled out of bed this morning with the morning dew nice and damp on the grass. Got the dethatching rake out and cleaned up the garage side of the house's lawn


----------



## MichiganGreen

Repaired a hose, got last 2 sprinklers in the mail and set up the system for coverage, took out mulching baffles and attached bagging kit to the mower for scalping and seeding Monday


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Did the front of the house this morning and made a gif out of it


----------



## MichiganGreen

MichiganGreen said:


> Repaired a hose, got last 2 sprinklers in the mail and set up the system for coverage, took out mulching baffles and attached bagging kit to the mower for scalping and seeding Monday


Repairing hose again. The repair kit with metal clamps actually made it worse. Picking up the dual screw plastic one today. And debating getting a yard of top soil


----------



## BXMurphy

MichiganGreen said:


> Repairing hose again. The repair kit with metal clamps actually made it worse. Picking up the dual screw plastic one today. And debating getting a yard of top soil


Be careful with the grade... you want water running away, not toward the house.

But you knew that...


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Saw a few weeds pop up, took em out by hand - entire front lawn has zero weeds (that can be seen with the human eye)


----------



## rockinmylawn

2nd cut in 4 days. Down to 3" now. 
On track for a 2.5" aeration height next Friday.


----------



## GMM

My Chapin 20v electric sprayer arrived, so I took it for a whirl and sprayed the flowerbeds I could reach without stepping on the lawn. I then realized I had germination 5 days after seed down on my reno! I wasn't expecting anything for at least two weeks.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

S7108384 said:


> Saw a few weeds pop up, took em out by hand - entire front lawn has zero weeds (that can be seen with the human eye)


That looks awesome!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Removed an 8' stump. Looks like it was ground a few years back and covered in dirt but only a few inches. Grass kept dying on top. Nice to not have that mound anymore! Leveling for final grade and still finding a few straggler roots 6"+ sizes. I'm ignoring the 4" or smaller ones which are below the surface. Decided to cover it up. Storm's a coming....


----------



## g-man

^I was expecting to see an 8ft stump.   Where is it?


----------



## ABC123

finished the reel/bedknife install on the toro. Not to difficult but it was a very greasey mess. Seems like the 8 blade cuts much better than the 11 though.


----------



## jboss10

With all the help from everyone on this forum I have made it to my 2nd mowing after 3 weeks from my overseed. First year in a house and first year at any type of lawn work. Just threw some Starter Fert down this week too.


----------



## Powhatan

^ @jboss10 looking marvelous :thumbup:


----------



## rockinmylawn

Had lawn aerated on Thursday. 
They made a mess - good. &#128513;

Picked up the last 2 x 20# bags of Southern Bell TTTF my hardware store had & drop 32 lbs of it over 6500 sqft. (5lbs lbs/k) on Friday.

We're expecting some sort of hurricane conditions later next week.

Hopefully, this isn't all for naught.


----------



## GMM

I've mostly spent the weekend praying for the rain to stop...it didn't. 4.5" in 48 hours so far.


----------



## Alpine

Yesterday I spot sprayed a variety of weeds with Ortho® Weed B Gon® Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis Killer (CCO). Today mowed in anticipation of several days of rain. Also started the Fall Nitro Bliz - dropped 1 lb./K of 46-0-0 urea.


----------



## skippynj17

GMM said:


> I've mostly spent the weekend praying for the rain to stop...it didn't. 4.5" in 48 hours so far.


I hear you . Im starting to worry here in New jersey myself. The puddling is just starting with no end to the rain in sight .


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Saw a few weeds pop up today, took em out by hand with a weeder - counted about 20 of those mofos. Then had my one year old water the grass


----------



## ChappyEight

Got 7" of rain this weekend at the new house and didn't see a single earthworm. Methinks my soil needs some work...


----------



## GoPre

ChappyEight said:


> Got 7" of rain this weekend at the new house and didn't see a single earthworm. Methinks my soil needs some work...


I hear you. I think my only fungicide app of the season spooked my worm population a bit. Applied some alfalfa and cracked corn, and looking forward to mulching leaves to bring em back, doubtful it happens that quickly, however.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

g-man said:


> ^I was expecting to see an 8ft stump.   Where is it?


It was too big to remove in one piece so I used a mattock and chipped it out bit by bit. Got 5 bins, a pile of chips, and a pile of larger roots. I was out leveling yesterday and hit another large root. Uhhh... :roll: I'm soo done with this. I just want to seed!!!


----------



## GoPre

S7108384 said:


> Saw a few weeds pop up today, took em out by hand with a weeder - counted about 20 of those mofos. Then had my one year old water the grass


That's what it's all about. Kudos...


----------



## rockinmylawn

Laid down some Eagle 20 group 3 fungicide.


----------



## g-man

Walked to the park with the 3 yr old via the long path. Started to count the number of houses with fungus problems. All. Mostly dollar spot and powdery mildew.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

g-man said:


> Walked to the park with the 3 yr old via the long path. Started to count the number of houses with fungus problems. All. Mostly dollar spot and powdery mildew.


😂


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Raked some leaves out of the front lawn. Pesky trees - we're gonna chop down 6 giant ones right after winter. Then I watered the grass some more since I overseeded Saturday (5 days ago and counting). Keeping it moist all day long baby.


----------



## g-man

Spotted on the way to work. A beautiful sight.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

g-man said:


> Spotted on the way to work. A beautiful sight.


ohhhh yeahhh


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Watered the new seeds some more and picked up dead leaves along the side yard. My son ripped all the flower heads off the pot that bloomed and gave them to me shortly after


----------



## NJ-lawn

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Saw a few weeds pop up today, took em out by hand with a weeder - counted about 20 of those mofos. Then had my one year old water the grass


That's hilarious......


----------



## Rule11

Cut front and back with double, double cut for the first time. Also the flamingos landed back in the turf today. :lol:



Also, I dropped some PNW Wild seed mix last week that I plan to let grow along a portion of my fence line. A site of germination the past couple days.


----------



## samjonester

First mow on the backyard reno! Day 14 is looking pretty good. Glad I choose TTTF because the kiddos are anxious to get their playground back.

I think we need to celebrate mow days, the anniversary of our first mow. It's a surreal feeling to take a gas powered machete to the babies you just nursed to life.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Looks like the promise of things to come! Good work!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Hey Neighbors I noticed a lot of baby ants and what looked like tiny flies/mini moths by a whole strip of my lawn this morning. Those insects were all just having a party. So my wife kindly ran to Home Depot for me and brought back some Spectracide Triazicide Insect Killer and I blasted dat all over mah green mat #byeBugs #notToday


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Cut, leveled low spots with 2,800 lbs of topsoil, dethatched, and cut lower and bagged until I couldn't anymore. Will finish cut/bag tomorrow and drop seed fert lime and spray tenacity + PGR. EXHAUSTED. So glad the wife helped all day doing most of the lifting as I nurse my low back back into shape.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Nice work @Jconnelly6b!


----------



## Belgianbillie

WE GOT GERMINATION. A distinct greenish hue appeared this morning. Cant go check it out bc the hue is guarded by the South Eastern Wisconsin Mosquito Army of 2018.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Belgianbillie said:


> WE GOT GERMINATION. A distinct greenish hue appeared this morning. Cant go check it out bc the hue is guarded by the South Eastern Wisconsin Mosquito Army of 2018.


😂


----------



## g-man

Applied pgr at 0.4oz/M rate. Finally! We the reno and rains, I wasnt able to apply for a while. I can't keep up with mowing.

Took pictures of the reno area.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

1) Watered twice today to keep the new seeds moist as we head into week 2 since the overseed and milo (germination is in full throttle n those babies are exponentially filling the areas in now)

2) Pulled about 20 weeds by hand (mostly those nasty bottom spike and feathery leaves that look like the bottom part of dandelions, and some clover I spot sprayed)

3) Raked 80% of the leaves and debris outta the entire lawn

4) Son's 13th birthday party is Friday #WeReady


----------



## massgrass

Was forced to start later than I would like, but I prepped and threw down some TTTF around my Dad's grave today. It was excavated in the Spring and is a mess of weeds and bare spots, so I'm going to try to nurse it along as much as I can before the weather cools down. I have no idea how the cemetery staff feels about this sort of thing, so I'm trying to work on the down low as much as possible. I'm close enough where I'll be able to hit it with Prodiamine et al next year, so we'll see how it goes.

I also had a lawn-related altercation with my jerkwad neighbor. I had overseeded the small (and neglected) part of my lawn that borders his and saw his teenage son was cutting their grass so I figured I'd put a couple of small fiberglass stakes near the bare spot so he wouldn't inadvertently tear the area up with their lawn tractor. Not long after I got the second stake in the ground his father comes running out of the house asking me to remove them because he thinks they look terrible (even though they are on my property). I was fit to be tied, but removed them and somehow managed to tell him how petty he is without using foul language.  Now I'm fantasizing about all of the things I could do to make that strip of grass look terrible. I could kill every blade of grass with Glyphosate, plant weeds and poison ivy, put up a permanent lawn flamingo display, etc. Good times...


----------



## GMM

Did the first cut at 1.5" on my reno at day 22.


----------



## JP900++

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Raked some leaves out of the front lawn. Pesky trees - we're gonna chop down 6 giant ones right after winter. Then I watered the grass some more since I overseeded Saturday (5 days ago and counting). Keeping it moist all day long baby.


LawnNeighborSam...seen Mrs. Jones. Firebaugh?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

JP900++ said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raked some leaves out of the front lawn. Pesky trees - we're gonna chop down 6 giant ones right after winter. Then I watered the grass some more since I overseeded Saturday (5 days ago and counting). Keeping it moist all day long baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNeighborSam...seen Mrs. Jones. Firebaugh?
Click to expand...

grades so low she'll barely pass!! Pass me the rake man


----------



## JP900++

This just made my night. Saw your post the other day and it didn't click.


----------



## JP900++

@LawnNeighborSam Lawn looks good. Is the overseed all coming in full now? I saw them on that tour.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

JP900++ said:


> This just made my night. Saw your post the other day and it didn't click.


haha


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

JP900++ said:


> @LawnNeighborSam Lawn looks good. Is the overseed all coming in full now? I saw them on that tour.


Sure is! Turf getting real thick just dealing with a bit of brown patch in 2-3 areas of the lot. That's awesome man


----------



## g-man

Mowed. It was a great cool sunny afternoon to enjoy mowing. Dropped 0.25lb of N/M from AS. First nitrogen in a while.


----------



## JP900++

@LawnNeighborSam They were great each time I saw them. If you were around then you probably caught some good shows too. Looking forward to seeing some future photos.


----------



## Rule11

Double Cut, pulled winter grass from Beds, raked leaves, then had the dog on the back yard Reno for the first time. Keep an eye on home like a hawk. No Urine allowed!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Rule11 said:


> Double Cut, pulled winter grass from Beds, raked leaves, then had the dog on the back yard Reno for the first time. Keep an eye on home like a hawk. No Urine allowed!


beautiful shot


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Had to delay my mowing of the side lawn to wait for the black bears to vacate the oak tree at the edge of our side lawn.

See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5671&start=40#p108469 for the video.


----------



## KevCarter

I was going to mow, bag up the leaves, and apply winter fertilizer. We are going to get our first frost tonight, and I read we shouldn't mow right before a frost, so I'll wait until tomorrow. Not as exciting as waiting for bears! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GMM

Mowed, fertilized and reseeded the area around my downspout pop up emitter which kept washing out using Ez Straw. Left the backyard alone as it's a bit wet back there.


----------



## BXMurphy

Second season being serious about lawn going into the books. I have never seen this old New England lawn look as good as it does right now. No weeds but still a mish-mash of different kinds of grasses. Looks great from afar but you and I both know better.

I just put down my third application of Nitrogen Blitz. It is a half pound per 1,000 SF. I'm not bothering to water it in and there is no rain to be seen in the near future. I do expect heavy dew but with such a light sprinkling, I don't think the lawn will be any worse for the wear.

I am doing a half pound per 1,000 SF every two weeks-ish. The lawn loves me long time.

I cut the grass at the standard highest setting for the last time today. Tomorrow, I will lower the height of cut by one notch. I will lower it again in 3 weeks.

There will be one more lowering of the height of cut three weeks after that and that will put me three weeks just before Thanksgiving where the lawn goes to sleep for the season.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Mowed and edged for the first time today and loving it!!!


----------



## Mr McTurf

- Mowed
- Core Aeration (2 passes)
- App of Milorganite
- Overseeded weak areas

-Planted some tulips

I'm tired...


----------



## Tsmith

This was a lost season for my lawn as I didn't have anywhere near the time to spend in the yard this year as I normally do for various reasons and it shows as my lawn and property in general look like crap.

My lawn like most others took a beating this summer resulting in a lot of dead spots that I finally decided to rake up this weekend. I had more than I thought so I decided to seed these areas in hopes of a combination of it and spreading that I can get some of these areas to fill in so I'm not staring at bare spots all winter. Probably a little late for this but I had the seed on hand and always possible the weather doesn't turn too quickly. I also dropped some Scotts with weed preventer after all the raking which turned out to be 4 full Lowe's brown bags.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Stared at it for a good amount of time on and off throughout the day


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Couldn't wait any longer - mowed again today (I think last time I mowed was Saturday)


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Watered the grass by hand today because the weather report has been false for a week and a half now


----------



## jessehurlburt

My sister lives down in Norfolk and has been asking a lot of lawn related questions recently when we chat. She sent me a photo and it looks like she is doing a full reno! Proud of my little sis!


----------



## gravylookout

This happened today (Grand Forks, ND). It's really early for snow, we'll probably still get some 50°+ days mid-late October.









It's already almost completely melted. I've still got to rake up all the leaves and get another mow in before winter completely sets in.


----------



## rob13psu

Got a half inch of rain this morning so I could only stare at the yard. So I decided to change the oil and start my winter friend for the first time this season. You just never know.


----------



## Powhatan

rob13psu said:


> Got a half inch of rain this morning so I could only stare at the yard. So I decided to change the oil and start my winter friend for the first time this season. You just never know.


Very nice two stage snow thrower. :thumbsup: Battery starters are great. I had one when I lived in Peshtigo Wisconsin (north of Green Bay). We had a long driveway and when it snowed heavy, it would take me longer to clear snow than the time it took me to mow the lawn during the summer.


----------



## g-man

Mow, trimmed, edged. Applied t-nex at 10mL/M (0.33oz/M). Next one will be at 5mL and that's it for the season on t-nex.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

My trees have started puking leaves all over, spent an hour or two blowing and mulching leaves with my bv6600 I got last Christmas, it's amazing lol. Mowed to get the rest.

Also had a random person walk by and ask who my landscaper was. #FeelsGoodMan

5 Way KBG+3 Way PRG mix cut at about 1" with my rotary mower.

https://imgur.com/EEox7oW


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Mowed and edged for the first time today and loving it!!!


Nice edger.

Where'd you buy it?


----------



## GrassDaddy

I cut it, put down urea, and watered it in =P


----------



## rockinmylawn

Cut down to 3.5". 
Blew the wicked tiny elm tree leaves onto the street from my front sidewalk lawn, then scooped it all up into the trash bin. 
Spoon fed 3.5 lbs of urea over 6.5k sf. 
Water it in over 9 zones @ 20 mins each. 
Sprayed Bifen XTS around perimeter & up against base of house & in all the beds for last pest control of season.


----------



## Alpine

Mowed the lawn and dropped the 6th weekly application of high-test urea 46-0-0. I've been on the aggressive Nitro Blitz program - weekly apps of 0.5 lb/K of nitrogen. And yes - need to mow twice per week. Have the greenest lawn in the hood


----------



## silvercymbal

Cut it down to 2.5" with the Walker. FAR from perfect but this is a major improvement from the death zone I had back here last year.


----------



## Rule11

Had some great afternoon sun. Cut front and back with the double/double cut.

Love it


----------



## rob13psu

Powhatan said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a half inch of rain this morning so I could only stare at the yard. So I decided to change the oil and start my winter friend for the first time this season. You just never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice two stage snow thrower. :thumbsup: Battery starters are great. I had one when I lived in Peshtigo Wisconsin (north of Green Bay). We had a long driveway and when it snowed heavy, it would take me longer to clear snow than the time it took me to mow the lawn during the summer.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It definitely comes in handy when there's 12"+ on the driveway

Today I raked leaves on the side yard and cleaned up after it rained in the middle of mowing yesterday. It was 84 degrees today! One more warm day, then back into the 50s.


----------



## Powhatan

Cleaned up the fallen tree branch debris in the yard from Tropical Storm Michael. Lots of young grass blades laying down due to heavy rainfall, so I used the Stihl blower to get them to fluff upright.

Going to be a bumper oak tree sapling crop next spring, lots and lots of oak nuts all over the yard.


----------



## g-man

Mowed double stripes and blew the irrigation. It was cold outside today. The season is coming to an end.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got the lawn down to 2 and 5/8 inch.. mowed three times. Twice with tractor and then the final 1/8" with my electric mower... took a lot of time, but this is the best it has ever looked... this is the week my lawn peaked.. like a body builder on competition day.


----------



## Greenlawn

Finally got to mow after several wet and nasty days. Temps in the high 50's for the next several.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Sunday - mowed @ 3".
2nd drop of Urea 3.5 lbs over 6.5k sqft.
Repaired a couple of areas burnt from 1st drop.....


----------



## social port

rob13psu said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a half inch of rain this morning so I could only stare at the yard. So I decided to change the oil and start my winter friend for the first time this season. You just never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice two stage snow thrower. :thumbsup: Battery starters are great. I had one when I lived in Peshtigo Wisconsin (north of Green Bay). We had a long driveway and when it snowed heavy, it would take me longer to clear snow than the time it took me to mow the lawn during the summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It definitely comes in handy when there's 12"+ on the driveway
> 
> Today I raked leaves on the side yard and cleaned up after it rained in the middle of mowing yesterday. It was 84 degrees today! One more warm day, then back into the 50s.
Click to expand...

That PR, fescue, bluegrass mix is looking mighty thick!


----------



## social port

Stuofsci02 said:


> Got the lawn down to 2 and 5/8 inch.. mowed three times. Twice with tractor and then the final 1/8" with my electric mower... took a lot of time, but this is the best it has ever looked... this is the week my lawn peaked.. like a body builder on competition day.


Uh...I'll use what your using :lol: That is amazing.

C-O-L-O-R.


----------



## JDgreen18

Laid some fresh strips on my 30 day old tttf & kbg reno. I used my tractor with a checkmate roller


----------



## Alex1389

JDgreen18 said:


> Laid some fresh strips on my 30 day old tttf & kbg reno. I used my tractor with a checkmate roller


 :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

social port said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the lawn down to 2 and 5/8 inch.. mowed three times. Twice with tractor and then the final 1/8" with my electric mower... took a lot of time, but this is the best it has ever looked... this is the week my lawn peaked.. like a body builder on competition day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...I'll use what your using :lol: That is amazing.
> 
> C-O-L-O-R.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

JDgreen18 said:


> Laid some fresh strips on my 30 day old tttf & kbg reno. I used my tractor with a checkmate roller


Wow! I like it!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Watched the season come closer to the end... 4 days apart.. how fast things change


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

Stuofsci02 said:


> Watched the season come closer to the end... 4 days apart.. how fast things change


The season is coming to an end in my part of town as well (snow flurries coming tonight).

I have to mow today, but do I bag my clippings?

I assume the answer is YES.


----------



## ronjon84790

Sprayed soil conditioner and humic acid with kelp. Also put .5 lbs/k of Nitrogen. It's greening up good. Cut at 1.00"







Some better pics with the afternoon sun


----------



## Stuofsci02

Cut the front down to 2.5 inches.. it is just a hair too short.. just getting the crown in some spots.. hopefully next weekend will be perfect at 2.5...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lawnmower_Man said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the season come closer to the end... 4 days apart.. how fast things change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The season is coming to an end in my part of town as well (snow flurries coming tonight).
> 
> I have to mow today, but do I bag my clippings?
> 
> I assume the answer is YES.
Click to expand...

Yup .. cold tonight and tomorrow ... blew out the sprinklers todays... always sad


----------



## Tsmith

I had some digging in the yard overnight so the raccoons have returned for their yearly ritual of digging up my lawn. The digging hasn't been as bad this year as the last few years and seems more like searching than actual destruction.

Hopefully it doesn't get to the point where I have to set the trap again.

Lawn has finally started to bounce back after the brutal summer and actually starting to look like a lawn again. I dropped some seed late sept on the dead spots and had about 50% germination.


----------



## stotea

Had my irrigation system blown out today. Feels like spring was just yesterday...


----------



## mmacejko

Trimmed, mowed, & edged. Unfortunately didn't mow much off... winter is coming


----------



## mribbens

Put down last stripes of the season in the front, and applied Liquid Iron at 8 oz/1000.


----------



## Pete1313

mribbens said:


> Put down last stripes of the season in the front, and applied Liquid Iron at 8 oz/1000.


Looks awesome! I use ferromecAC as well but typically do low doses thru the year at 3.5oz/1000. I'm thinking of upping to 7oz/1000 for the last round this weekend. How was the response at 8oz/1000?


----------



## g-man

@mribbens foliar or soil?


----------



## MMoore

raked up some leaves and measured soil temps. looks like my lawn is anywhere from 49-52f in the early evening.


----------



## mribbens

Pete1313 said:


> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down last stripes of the season in the front, and applied Liquid Iron at 8 oz/1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! I use ferromecAC as well but typically do low doses thru the year at 3.5oz/1000. I'm thinking of upping to 7oz/1000 for the last round this weekend. How was the response at 8oz/1000?
Click to expand...

Well, I may have gone over a few spots twice, my bad, resulting in some dark green, actually nearly blackening of the grass. I calculated the area at 2K sq ft, that's why I did 16 oz, but going over twice, in a different direction may have did me in. I looked closely yesterday and parts are indeed black, so I called Gordon's customer service and they said nothing will die off, it just needs to grow out of it. So I watered it in and watered again today, cutting with my Fiskars at 1.5", so my goal is to try and grow out of it by the end of next week. Here are pics, parts of the lawn are awesome dark green, others are much, much darker. 








Do you have any thoughts to get through this before the lawn is officially asleep for the season? I am in Grayslake, and can water for another week before irrigation is blown out.


----------



## mribbens

g-man said:


> @mribbens foliar or soil?


Foliar app, and I went too heavy!


----------



## Pete1313

mribbens said:


> Do you have any thoughts to get through this before the lawn is officially asleep for the season? I am in Grayslake, and can water for another week before irrigation is blown out.


It will need to grow out. Snow cover followed by winter dormancy will cause it to fade. Nothing to lose sleep over, but unfortunately topgrowth is almost done up here so you might be staring at it for a bit.


----------



## g-man

I asked because I thought it was too much for foliar. Gordon is incorrect, it could kill the lawn. Based on the images, I think you are safe.

I would drop the hoc a bit if you can. I would water heavy and drop some nitrogen (soil not foliar).


----------



## Butter

Perfect fall day! I mowed.


----------



## g-man

You are able to mow all the way to the neighbor driveway? I would love to do that.


----------



## social port

Wow, @Butter , that fescue is looking really good.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> I asked because I thought it was too much for foliar. Gordon is incorrect, it could kill the lawn. Based on the images, I think you are safe.
> 
> I would drop the hoc a bit if you can. I would water heavy and drop some nitrogen (soil not foliar).


I did the math earlier this season on Ferromec AC and I dont think his rate of 8oz/M was too much, but if he didn't apply it evenly and double dosed in spots, it would be an issue. I have been using it at a rate of 3.37oz/M when spraying. Doing the conversion from the weight (11.5lbs/gal) and 6% iron, my 3.37oz/M rate = .018 lb/M of iron. 8oz/M of Ferromec AC would be = .043 lb/M of iron. In comparison, a common application rate of 4 oz/M of spray grade ferrous sulfate heptahydrate(20% iron) = .050 lb/M of iron.


----------



## g-man

Pete, do you apply it in the evening and water it in the morning or let it stay there?


----------



## Butter

@g-man I kinda took over the sliver between the neighbors driveway and the property line. That property is currently for sale. We'll see what happens if it ever sales. It's really nice to mow from drive to drive.


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Pete, do you apply it in the evening and water it in the morning or let it stay there?


Both ways. In warmer weather in summer I will run the sprinklers before the next morning. In cooler weather in spring I would just leave it on. I'm planning on spraying it at 6.74 oz/M tomorrow(2 gallons across 38M). My first time at this rate. We will see how it goes. It is only .036 lb/M of iron but with .091 lb/M of N from urea I might spin the sprinklers a few turns to wash it in even though its cooler.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Got my seed down this week. Thought I'd post little motivation while I'm waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in...

*April 2015 (is was actually worse before this):*



*October 2018 (taken from the same spot, note the telephone pole on far right): *


----------



## mribbens

g-man said:


> I asked because I thought it was too much for foliar. Gordon is incorrect, it could kill the lawn. Based on the images, I think you are safe.
> 
> I would drop the hoc a bit if you can. I would water heavy and drop some nitrogen (soil not foliar).


Thanks, we had rain all day yesterday and I am planning on cutting today, and will lower HOC to 1.5. I am putting down N, 25-0-5, this week as well. If it was warmer I would have been in big trouble, right?


----------



## g-man

The answer is, I dont really know. This article from Bill Kreuser list being able to go to 1.6oz of Fe/M. I think you did ~1oz of Fe/M and saw the black effect. My only rational is that Bill was trying to address a lawn that was in chlorosis. Our lawns are not. We just want to improve our color. MQ FAS formula is 0.8oz of Fe/M on bermuda. I use between 0.2 and 0.4 oz of Fe/M. I think a small maintenance is better than a large qty.

https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/6-7-Iron-Chelates.pdf


----------



## mribbens

g-man said:


> The answer is, I dont really know. This article from Bill Kreuser list being able to go to 1.6oz of Fe/M. I think you did ~1oz of Fe/M and saw the black effect. My only rational is that Bill was trying to address a lawn that was in chlorosis. Our lawns are not. We just want to improve our color. MQ FAS formula is 0.8oz of Fe/M on bermuda. I use between 0.2 and 0.4 of Fe/M. I think a small maintenance is better than a large qty.
> 
> https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/6-7-Iron-Chelates.pdf


Good article, I will learn from this and keep my app rates between 3-6 oz /1000 in the future, it's looking much better after a mow yesterday at 2.25, and it supposed to rain tonight from 5-11pm, nearly .75 forecasted. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

Not sure what to do with my lawn today.

Up in Toronto, and growth has SLOWED significantly.

Had frost on the grass this morning, but it's actually been pretty sunny today.

I will still probably mow it one more time... And I might put down an application of Urea right after the growth has stopped. 
(still undecided if I should or not)


----------



## ABC123

Installed Christmas lights, c9 led's are so bright. Lol


----------



## jessehurlburt

Another good frost this morning. Growth has slowed to where I will probably just be cutting off less than an inch when I mow today. It's supposed to be nice today in my area with temps getting close to 60. Going to mulch some leaves and get things cleaned up for trick or treaters tonight. I also plan on taking advantage of the warmer day to hit some clover in my back yard with a second app of Triclopyr.


----------



## Mozart

Got home from vacation last night and excited about doing some yard work.

Is it bad to blow off leaves versus mulch? I'd prefer a cleaner look.

The baby grass seeded on 8/19 seems indistinguishable in color to the adult grass (perhaps even darker) :thumbup:

Will be interesting to compare after a cleanup.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Mozart said:


> Got home from vacation last night and excited about doing some yard work.
> 
> Is it bad to blow off leaves versus mulch? I'd prefer a cleaner look.
> 
> The baby grass seeded on 8/19 seems indistinguishable in color to the adult grass (perhaps even darker) :thumbup:
> 
> Will be interesting to compare after a cleanup.


My soil has a CEC of 3, so I mulch every last leaf I can. I hear you though and what I did last year, and what I plan on doing this year, is to bag the very last mow, after all the leaves have fallen and been mulched.


----------



## Mozart

jessehurlburt said:


> My soil has a CEC of 3, so I mulch every last leaf I can. I hear you though and what I did last year, and what I plan on doing this year, is to bag the very last mow, after all the leaves have fallen and been mulched.


What does CEC stand for?


----------



## jessehurlburt

Mozart said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My soil has a CEC of 3, so I mulch every last leaf I can. I hear you though and what I did last year, and what I plan on doing this year, is to bag the very last mow, after all the leaves have fallen and been mulched.
> 
> 
> 
> What does CEC stand for?
Click to expand...

http://www.soilquality.org.au/factsheets/cation-exchange-capacity


----------



## FORT

Ready for Halloween!


----------



## Alex1389

Fresh mow this morning for Halloween after applying some iron and fungicide last night.

One of these days I need to do a before & after pic of my leaf mulching. Usually with two passes with the mower you can't even tell the area was completely covered in leaves.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mozart said:


> Is it bad to blow off leaves versus mulch? I'd prefer a cleaner look.


Bad - well, no, not really. It's more of a missed opportunity to get some good free organic material (OM) that will help build up the soil, provide some free non-leaching phosphorus that was already in the environment already, and encourage the earthworm population.

By blowing the leaves off, you're not harming the lawn. However, you are missing out on an opportunity.

To make an analogy, it would be kind of like if tonight at dinner time you have a nice home-cooked meal and decide to not eat the broccoli, spinach, and red peppers (all the veggies) that were on your plate and instead sneak them off into the trash when nobody's looking.

You won't suffer from malnutrition from one time of doing so, but if you do it all the time, you're going to have to work harder, spend more money, and put a heavier demand on the environment to get the balanced diet you need. The same will be true for your lawn if you always remove the leaves and grass clippings.


----------



## Mozart

ken-n-nancy said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad to blow off leaves versus mulch? I'd prefer a cleaner look.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad - well, no, not really. It's more of a missed opportunity to get some good free organic material (OM) that will help build up the soil, provide some free non-leaching phosphorus that was already in the environment already, and encourage the earthworm population.
> 
> By blowing the leaves off, you're not harming the lawn. However, you are missing out on an opportunity.
> 
> To make an analogy, it would be kind of like if tonight at dinner time you have a nice home-cooked meal and decide to not eat the broccoli, spinach, and red peppers (all the veggies) that were on your plate and instead sneak them off into the trash when nobody's looking.
> 
> You won't suffer from malnutrition from one time of doing so, but if you do it all the time, you're going to have to work harder, spend more money, and put a heavier demand on the environment to get the balanced diet you need. The same will be true for your lawn if you always remove the leaves and grass clippings.
Click to expand...

Thanks @ken-n-nancy! My biggest concern is using dull "standard" mower blades (not mulching blades) given I overseeded on 9/22 (39 days ago).

Given the above are there risks to mulching with the recent overseed?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@Mozart You could do a combo. Mow once on mulch and again with the bag to collect anything larger which was missed or not mulched enough. You could also collect all the leaves and clippings for a compost pile and next year spread the compost as a top dressing.


----------



## Mozart

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @Mozart You could do a combo. Mow once on mulch and again with the bag to collect anything larger which was missed or not mulched enough. You could also collect all the leaves and clippings for a compost pile and next year spread the compost as a top dressing.


I like the combo mulch/bag idea - thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Mozart said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart You could do a combo. Mow once on mulch and again with the bag to collect anything larger which was missed or not mulched enough. You could also collect all the leaves and clippings for a compost pile and next year spread the compost as a top dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the combo mulch/bag idea - thanks!
Click to expand...

If you keep after it and do it when there are some leaves but not inches of leaves, it'll disappear into the canopy. Depending on how many trees you have, this might be every 2-3 days. Some people wait and only mow it twice for the whole season and then you have to mow it 10 times to mulch it but then it looks like a brown mess.


----------



## ksturfguy

Chomped up some leaves today. HOC was 2.75". Probably mow around 2 more times which will basically be just to get rid of leaves.


----------



## Alex1389

Good read from VA Tech: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/10XLTPAD017U4aF6OelphtZAhIppCihMF/view?fbclid=IwAR3vkwb84v6NFSNiRTleOoHYNO4JfbOhadPfzAq4TdtgocXtG9zeb64ZSOI


----------



## drenglish

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> You could also collect all the leaves and clippings for a compost pile and next year spread the compost as a top dressing.


This is what I'm doing on my lawn renovations this year. The lawn looks cleaner on the leaves are rallied up, but it is a bit more work.


----------



## Chris LI

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart You could do a combo. Mow once on mulch and again with the bag to collect anything larger which was missed or not mulched enough. You could also collect all the leaves and clippings for a compost pile and next year spread the compost as a top dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the combo mulch/bag idea - thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you keep after it and do it when there are some leaves but not inches of leaves, it'll disappear into the canopy. Depending on how many trees you have, this might be every 2-3 days. Some people wait and only mow it twice for the whole season and then you have to mow it 10 times to mulch it but then it looks like a brown mess.
Click to expand...

+1. I mulch leaves into the lawn most of the time, but make a pile of the 'combo' leaves in my vegetable garden and a pile of mowed leaves. At the end of the season, I spread the smaller 'combo' leaves on the bottom (to break down) and the larger bagged leaves on top to act as mulch when I put the garden to bed for the winter.


----------



## g-man

I think I gave the lawn the last reel mowing of the season, unless the weather warms up a little.

I also started the fall cleaning of the garage. The suv is full for a trip to goodwill.


----------



## Pugi

Picked up leaves and mowed. KBG at 2 inches. Brown spot in middle of yard was from a dog we baby sat for a weekend. Spoon fed for last time a week ago.


----------



## pennstater2005

@Pugi Looks good! I like watching everything getting ready for a long sleep.


----------



## Pugi

Thank you Sir, this lawn next year is getting scalped, sanded and mowed short. It was at 3+ inches and I have been lowering height this fall. It's going to be a long winter.....


----------



## Alpine

Applied pelletized lime 320 lbs. (8 x 40 lb bags) 3 bags in the front / sides. 5 bags in the back. 
I have also been reading that it might be a good idea to apply both dolomitic and calcitic (fast acting) lime. I might pick up 2 bags of Solu-Cal and thrower down for good measure.

PS - pH is low per soil testing.


----------



## g-man

Alpine said:


> I have also been reading that it might be a good idea to apply both dolomitic and calcitic (fast acting) lime.


No. It depends on your calcium to magnesium ratio.


----------



## Tsmith

First real leaf mulch mow of the season today and the fun is just beginning as the trees don't even look like they started losing any leaves yet.

I really need to spend and afternoon cleaning and organizing the shed as it's a mess right now


----------



## Pugi

Father in law is under the weather so I went and mowed his 12,000 sf lawn. Mulched it up with my 21". Light green lawn in back of lot is 6 week old KBG.


----------



## massgrass

Mulch mow leaves and pine needles:


----------



## ABC123

Planted 60 tulip bulbs.


----------



## mribbens

Put the lawn to bed yesterday, last cut was at 2.25, didn't cut much, but the Timemaster did a great job of mulching the leaves. Cut my North section with the Fiskars reel, that section is very thick and dark green, happy about that section. Also applied my last fert @ 4lbs/1000. Thanks to this board I backed down of my last application based on too much will result in waste. After reading the Purdue article I threw down some Conserve FS Platinum coated seed 50/50 blend of KBG and PRG for winter dormant seeding. Was a great year, learned many new items to use next year, this is a great place for information.


----------



## social port

massgrass said:


> Mulch mow leaves and pine needles:


You forgot to mention that you also laid down some very nice stripes. They look good.


----------



## massgrass

Thanks, nice to hear since the color is off in that Frankengrass area where the KBG and whatever the builder planted meet.


----------



## kds

@mribbens Do you have a border for your flowerbed or is it just a naked trench?


----------



## rob13psu

Had some heavy lake effect snow just south of us, so no venturing out on the roads today. Decided to mulch leaves in the front, even though we have winds over 30 mph today. Barely got to 30 degrees. Winter is right around the corner!


----------



## Chris LI

Mulched front at 3" and blew off 6 mini-reno/overseeded areas in the backyard.


----------



## pennstater2005

Fired up the blower.


----------



## Pete1313

Snow stakes up. Gypsum applied to the lawn between the ditch area and street edge.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Sat: blew elm leaves into piles on street started late so couldn't pick them up.

Sun: bagged up previous day's elm leaves piles then mowed the lawn. Blew some more elm leaves&#128580;


----------



## mribbens

kds said:


> @mribbens Do you have a border for your flowerbed or is it just a naked trench?


It is a naked trench, not the best as I have to re-do it 2-3 times per year, but I like having crisp edges along that area.


----------



## FORT

Sunday Afternoon



This morning


----------



## pennstater2005

@FORT I still see your stripes though!


----------



## FORT

pennstater2005 said:


> @FORT I still see your stripes though!


Haha, good point!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Fall leaf clean up complete. Day 45 of a slit seeded lawn of PRG/KBG. Probably the last cut of the year. We have a few days in the low 20's coming.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Didn't get to post yesterday, but like most others in New England, I got in what was likely my last leaf clean up and mow. I put down a winter feeding as soil temps were still in uppers 40's.

Temps were in the 20's this AM and there is talk of snow this week with temps consistently dropping into the 30's on the horizon.

Just need to put the mower battery on the tender.


----------



## MassHole

FORT said:


> Sunday Afternoon


#dominate


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

FORT said:


> Sunday Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> This morning


Did you apply iron? That turf color is incredible.


----------



## FORT

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> FORT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply iron? That turf color is incredible.
Click to expand...

@Scagfreedom48z+ I've been spoon feeding the lawn with the following products up until Halloween. Haven't put anything down since.


----------



## FORT

MassHole said:


> FORT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #dominate
Click to expand...

Thanks! My lawn has come a long way since the end of June!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

FORT said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FORT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic!
> 
> This morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply iron? That turf color is incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+ I've been spoon feeding the lawn with the following products up until Halloween. Haven't put anything down since.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoPre

I'm going to run home from work today once it warms up (34-35ish) to have a quick mulch mow, and if I am clipping free (should be) I will drop my final app.

The soil temps kinda dropped on me quickly, I have freezing rain/sleet/snow coming tomorrow morning then temps staying at or below 40. Next opportunity to drop final app with rain/snow is next weekend. Kinda wanna get it out of the way and off my mind today. We'll see.

Still many leaves in the trees, unfortunately.

Edit: So I still had just the slightest bit of clippings on the driveway and walk. Last time I mulched was just Sunday. I'm pretty surprised. Looks like last app will wait until next weekend. I should be fine. (I hope, rather.)


----------



## FORT

I guess my neighbor is not happy with the color of his lawn, saw this guy out there today. I went out and took this pic as he mean mugged me as he drove by, I just smiled and waved.


----------



## Chris LI

Mowed back with bag on to provide chopped leaves for the vegetable garden. Side discharged front lawn and finished in the dark with my son's LED bicycle headlight.


----------



## piotrkol

First big frost of the season so tried to stay away. Temps dropped to 19f at one point


----------



## MassHole

FORT said:


> I guess my neighbor is not happy with the color of his lawn, saw this guy out there today. I went out and took this pic as he mean mugged me as he drove by, I just smiled and waved.


Ha! You owned him! He's two months too late! Keep it up!!!


----------



## FORT

MassHole said:


> FORT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my neighbor is not happy with the color of his lawn, saw this guy out there today. I went out and took this pic as he mean mugged me as he drove by, I just smiled and waved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You owned him! He's two months too late! Keep it up!!!
Click to expand...

@MassHole Thanks, that's the plan! Tomorrow I plan to do my final cut of the year and put down my final app of N.


----------



## Avalawn T

Got out there and transplanted some nice plugs I had growing in my flower beds to bare spots in the lawn. Couldn't believe the roots on them, I've been using RGS and they were impressive. Wish I would have taken a photo or two. I did manage a few of my helper.


----------



## FORT

60 and sunny on this amazing Thanksgiving day so I decided to do my final cut for the year and my winterizer app.


----------



## Tsmith

The cold spell that hit the northeast wed night caused most of the remaining leaves to fall resulting in a fairly decent amount of leaves in the yard yesterday and with rain coming tomorrow I decided to mulch them today on this brisk 34 degree afternoon.

And now for an Irish coffee and binge something on Netflix

Hope every one had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## 2xjtn

Thought I'd get one more cut in for 2018. Grass is still growing due to the mild temps we've had lately.


----------

